# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2014



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2014 às 04:14)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

Hoje está um daqueles dias bons para passear até uma serra. A visibilidade é enorme, centenas de quilómetros, a instabilidade de ontem varreu o que restava das poeiras na atmosfera.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Nov 2014 às 14:41)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se assim:





Como não tenho câmara, filmei e deixo agora aqui as melhores imagens que consegui tirar dos vídeos da trovoada de ontem.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Hoje à hora do almoço; mesmo quando uma manhã bastante encoberta se transformou numa belíssima tarde de sol e com um céu muito azul.
Um bom exemplo do que acontece quando se juntam timelapses com tempos de exposição diferentes... 

Ver em HD.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2014 às 17:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje à hora do almoço; mesmo quando uma manhã bastante encoberta se transformou numa belíssima tarde de sol e com um céu muito azul.
> Um bom exemplo do que acontece quando se juntam timelapses com tempos de exposição diferentes...
> 
> Ver em HD.



Excelente timelapse!!
O vento de N/NW  a limpar com as nuvens todas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Boas!
Céu limpo por aqui .
Temperatura a descer bastante , sigo com 16,2ºC / 79% hr / vento fraco de NNW .
A máxima de hoje foi de  19,3ºC !
Acumulado vai em 2mm
Foto tirada agora:


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

A trovoada de ontem queimou os aparelhos eléctricos todos da casa dos meus avós, não escapou nenhum. Hoje estive grande parte da tarde a retirar a água da minha garagem. Tem sido um Outono atribulado.

O dia de hoje foi calmo, com bastante sol e algumas nuvens.

Acumulados 4,2 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Boa noite.

Infelizmente houveram estragos nalgumas zonas.
Mas que o final de outubro foi interessante, lá isso foi...

Ontem terminei o dia com um acumulado de 9,4 mm.
Esta madrugada trouxe-me mais 3,0 mm de precipitação.
No total de ontem e de hoje levo 12,4 mm de acumulado. Confirmei há pouco e no udómetro tinha um total de 13,0 mm. O sensor da Oregon está a portar-se bem! 

A manhã de hoje começou com céu muito nublado e ao início da tarde as abertas já eram razoáveis. Pelas 15h o céu começou a ficar pouco nublado a quase limpo. Uma excelente tarde, com o sol a brilhar que, como referiu o *Vince*, estava com uma visibilidade óptima.

Agora ao final da tarde eram visíveis alguns cirros e algumas nuvens médias cinzentas, com certos padrões de ondulação, do tipo estrato-cumulos\alto-cumulos.

*Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2014 às 19:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Excelente timelapse!!
> O vento de N/NW  a limpar com as nuvens todas!


Obrigado João!  É claro que aquilo aconteceu tudo em cerca de uma hora!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

Por aqui sigo com 13,2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Continua a descer 12,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 23:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Como não tenho câmara, filmei e deixo agora aqui as melhores imagens que consegui tirar dos vídeos da trovoada de ontem.



 grande reportagem do "festival"!!


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje à hora do almoço; mesmo quando uma manhã bastante encoberta se transformou numa belíssima tarde de sol e com um céu muito azul.
> Um bom exemplo do que acontece quando se juntam timelapses com tempos de exposição diferentes...
> 
> Ver em HD.



 simplesmente excelente! Os ventos cruzados e a forma como modelam os cumulus em que a base é levada numa direcção enquanto que os topos quando atingem um certo nível são soprados noutra ficou perfeitamente ilustrado.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2014 às 01:15)

Hummmm, mas que fresquinho a esta hora. Já andava esquecido do sentido do outono.

O céu encontra-se completamente limpo, numa atmosfera simplesmente fantástica para observação sideral...

Nas imagens de satélite já se observa uma estreita faixa da frente que nos afectará amanhã.
Parece raquítica, algo esquelética até.
Penso que nos trará alguma chuva\aguaceiros, talvez fortes, mas de curta duração.
Qual seta apontada para NE, ela observa-se bem nesta imagem curiosa:






*Tatual: 7,4ºC
Hr: 89%*​
Continuação de um bom fim de semana


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 01:24)

11,3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 01:52)

O céu está limpo ,a temperatura continua a descer!
Mais a norte na galiza, a nebulosidade já está a entrar e com isso as temperaturas tem vindo a subir.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 01:59)

Está uma noite bem fresquinha neste momento. O que é realmente notório, e já referido várias vezes hoje, é como o céu se encontra tão limpo. A noite no Porto costuma ser bem alaranjada e hoje o céu está negro; vêem-se tão bem as estrelas que até vou tirar umas fotos antes de me ir deitar.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 08:10)

Bom dia, mínima fresca com *9.2 ºc  *

Neste momento 10.8 ºc

Céu com períodos de nublado e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 08:41)

boas!
Noite fria com minima de 9,1ºC 
Já estiveram 10.9ºc, o sol espreitou mas agora a temperatura desceu para os 10,0ºC.
Vento de Este aumentou consideravelmente a trazer o frio do interior .


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Céu limpo por aqui:


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 09:42)

Bom dia,

Manhã bem fria pelo Porto que a esta hora já se encontra coberto por um manto de nuvens.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2014 às 11:43)

Acabei agora de ouvir um trovão.

Edit: outro.


----------



## meteoamador (2 Nov 2014 às 11:47)

Ouvem-se roncos a N daqui e esta bastante escuro

12:12 - Começa a chover pingas grossas


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 12:33)

Vai chovendo por aqui.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2014 às 12:33)

Também já chove aqui.


----------



## meteoamador (2 Nov 2014 às 12:40)

Parece-me que se dissipou


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 12:44)

Se dissipar é normal, os modelos assim o previam.


Por aqui chove com mais intensidade agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 12:47)

Chove com bastante intensidade agora! 


Edit: torrencial, que pingas grossas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

Ouvi agora um ronco


----------



## meteoamador (2 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Trovão agora 

Temperatura a descer 13.9 ºC atuais


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2014 às 12:54)

Esta a roncar


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 12:56)

Ouvem-se trovões vindos de Oeste


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 12:57)

Trovão bem audível!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 12:59)

Está a roncar bem a oeste!


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2014 às 13:02)

Continua a roncar...


----------



## meteoamador (2 Nov 2014 às 13:02)

Agora bem perto


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

Muitos roncos nos ultimos dois ou três minutos.


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2014 às 13:05)

Por menos fazemos reports aqui... Não para de roncar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 13:06)

Dilúvio autêntico!


----------



## Névoa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:07)

Assim que ouvi o trovão, o RA mandou uma mensagem de chuva próxima. E continua a trovejar...


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2014 às 13:08)

São cada vez mais frequentes... Ainda não deram conta?


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Varios trovões!


----------



## j0TTa_bE (2 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Pelo que me dá a entender a zona de Vila do Conde está a ser bastante fustigada! Confirmam?


----------



## PauloSR (2 Nov 2014 às 13:11)

Trovoada bem ativa... Bastantes trovões distantes


----------



## Névoa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

O RA falou há bocado em cerca de 10 km, isso é um bocadinho além do aeroporto para mim, ou então é mesmo lá. Deve estar a chegar.


----------



## meteoamador (2 Nov 2014 às 13:17)

Viana do Castelo é que tem estado a ter mais animação só que ninguém tem estado a relatar


----------



## Nunotex (2 Nov 2014 às 13:19)

Novo festival em Braga! Chuva e trovoada!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:20)

*18.8mm* acumulados das 11h às 12h em Vila Nova de Cerveira


----------



## PauloSR (2 Nov 2014 às 13:23)

Chuva bem forte neste momento. A trovoada já não se ouve há algum tempo


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 13:24)

Esta a vir de NW para SW!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 13:26)

Começa a chover em Leca da Palmeira (Sardoal) dados do WU!


Edit: já vai com 5mm


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2014 às 13:28)

Andei a reportar no tópico errado relativo a Outubro. Tenho vindo a ouvir e reportar roncos desde há quase uma hora.


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2014 às 13:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começa a chover em Leca da Palmeira (Sardoal) dados do WU!



Os roncos estão cada vez mais frequentes e audíveis.


----------



## Névoa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:31)

A gatinha já está assustada com os trovões


----------



## Névoa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:33)

Já chove há alguns minutos na Senhora da Hora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 13:35)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-matosinhos/


----------



## Paelagius (2 Nov 2014 às 13:36)

começa chover aqui


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

Chegou em grande. Chuva moderada/forte muito bem acompanhada por uns valentes tambores!


----------



## PauloSR (2 Nov 2014 às 13:42)

Chuva mais calma neste momento... Trovoada de regresso às redondezas


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:42)

Grande trovoada, chove agora intensamente


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

Está feio aqui pelo Porto.. começa agora a chover.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 13:44)

Mais calmo agora!


Chove mas já não troveja.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 13:45)

Volta a carregar e ouvi outro trovão!


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 13:47)

Ouvi um trovão


----------



## guimeixen (2 Nov 2014 às 13:47)

Ainda consegui apanhar um raio:


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 13:51)




----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 13:52)

Precipitação convectiva em Matosinhos


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 13:53)

Trovoada neste momento


----------



## Stinger (2 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

A trovoada era de arrasto e leve , não é daquelas bombas fortes


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Grande raio e estoiro agora!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Grandes bombas! Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 13:59)

Outro! Mesmo aqui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Grande  trovoada !!  chove intensamente!!
Temperatura a descer rapidamente!


----------



## supercell (2 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

Elá! Por Aveiro está solinho! 

Já agora:


----------



## j0TTa_bE (2 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

Já chove em Gaia


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

2 valentes estouros mesmo em frente a casa. Até tremeram as paredes...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:09)

supercell disse:


> Elá! Por Aveiro está solinho!
> 
> Já agora:



Tens a beachcam de Espinho e Matosinhos.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:14)

Começou a chover. Chuva moderada neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:15)

Chuva Forte neste momento


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 14:15)

supercell disse:


> Elá! Por Aveiro está solinho!
> 
> Já agora:


Já coloco uns vídeos!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 14:16)

Um pequeno video que fiz, bem mas que susto apanhei   uma descarga muito perto da minha zona enquanto filmava a chuva. 

O video não faz inteira justiça ao som altíssimo do trovão com um ribombar fortíssimo, parecia que o som estava dentro de casa e até as janelas tremeram, este raio caíu a escassos metros da minha zona ( ver em 720 p )


Continua a chover embora menos , sigo com *10.2 mm* acumulados, passou mesmo aqui por cima


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:18)

Chuva muito forte neste momento, algumas zonas podem ficar inundadas.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 14:18)

A clarear neste momento mas ainda se vão ouvindo alguns roncos ao longe.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

Chuva forte em directo

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-espinho/


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

As ruas parecem rios. Chuva muito forte neste momento.


----------



## CptRena (2 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

supercell disse:


> Elá! Por Aveiro está solinho!



Não estará por muito tempo 

A temperatura tem vindo a descer e por aqui já está nublado. Os cumulus congestus/cumulonimbus que vêm do oceano já taparam o sol.
E já chove.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 14:42)

Aqui ficam três pequenos vídeos da "descarga" que caiu pelo Porto há cerca de uma hora atrás. Valem mais pela chuva do que pelos roncos mas, eles por lá aparecem de vez em quando! 

Ver em HD.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Acumulados *18,9 mm *das 13 às 14 horas por aqui. Total de 24,1 mm. 


Neste momento o céu está muito nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 15:49)

Começa a chover


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Nov 2014 às 16:13)

Comecei a gravar com o telemóvel quando a trovoada já estava mais longe e ainda deu para tirar um pequeno screenshot:


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

Chove bem por aqui


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 17:07)

Mas que grande chuvada de gotas grossas se abate por aqui, já com *16 mm* e a subir


----------



## Paula (2 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

Boas tardes povo da chuva!
Saio do trabalho e dizem-me: "Esteve a chover a potes e a trovoar!"

Parece que houve mais festa e eu nem dei por isso!   (É o que dá trabalhar num centro comercial)
Por agora tudo calmo. Está um ar bem fresco lá fora!


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Snifa disse:


> Mas que grande chuvada de gotas grossas se abate por aqui, já com *16 mm* e a subir



Um vídeo que fiz durante esta chuvada que durou vários minutos  ( 720 p )



Neste momento não chove, céu com boas abertas , o acumulado está nos *16.8 mm *

13.3 ºc actuais, está frescote.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

O registo do IPMA a mostrar uma "nuvem" de descargas especialmente sobre o litoral do Minho e Douro Litoral. Foram poucas células mas novamente bastante potentes.





a actividade eléctrica terminou antes das 15h, no território português.

Destaque para a a previsão do IPMA actualizada e rigorosa

Detalhe entre as 12h e as 15h:





Esta deve ter assustado muita gente:





Aparentemente houve descargas de manhã, todas com menos de 10 kAmp, mas não tenho confiança neste registo. Tenho reparado que aparecem por vezes registos que não correspondem à realidade e devem ter outras causas.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

StormRic disse:


> Esta deve ter assustado muita gente:





João Pedro disse:


> Outro! Mesmo aqui!



A mim pelo menos!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2014 às 19:00)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Imagens tiradas a OESTE  as 13:26


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Imagens tiradas a OESTE as 13:26


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Algumas imagens de hoje, pouco depois da trovoada e mais tarde quando voltou a cobrir.



Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 02-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## manchester (2 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Vejo aqui alguns relatos e até vídeos da chuva e trovoada. Ora bem eu levei com a chuva (dilúvio é mais a palavra correcta) toda em cima, fui correr a Maratona do Porto e a trovoada esteve bem por cima de mim tal era o curto espaço de tempo entre as faíscas e o som....falo da zona entre a Foz e a Boavista (foram pelo menos 3 "bombas" as que caíram mm perto de onde estava.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

Daqui a bocado irei publicar os vídeos da trovoada de 6ª feira aqui por Braga, a 1080HD para poderem ver/ouvir


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

Timelapse que fiz ao fim da tarde:


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2014 às 20:20)

Atuais 14,3ºC com 96%HR vento de SSW.
Máxima de 16,9ºC
Minima de 9,1ºC 
Acumulado vai apenas em 4mm.

-----
Francelos-VNGAIA : segue com 16.6ºC , com 10,4mm acumulados!


----------



## Paula (2 Nov 2014 às 20:21)

Por aqui está descer bem! Actuais, 12.9ºC.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (2 Nov 2014 às 21:06)

Aqui deixo 3 vídeos para apreciarem.
Vejam em HD 

Aqui, ainda com pouca chuva, mas com trovoada constante.

Nestes 2 próximos vídeos, chove a potes e a trovoada continua constante...

A partir do minuto 2 tem mais acção  Vejam bem como chove! E cada flashada..... 
Aqui, continua a chover ainda mais, e vejam/ouçam a *bomba ao* *minuto 3.20*


----------



## Paula (2 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui deixo 3 vídeos para apreciarem.
> Vejam em HD
> 
> Aqui, ainda com pouca chuva, mas com trovoada constante.
> ...





Bons registos, parabéns! 

Isso é nas Fontainhas, não é?


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2014 às 21:33)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui deixo 3 vídeos para apreciarem.
> Vejam em HD
> 
> Aqui, ainda com pouca chuva, mas com trovoada constante.
> ...


Muito bom!  Parabéns!


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 21:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Timelapse que fiz ao fim da tarde:



 excelente! é quase como estar lá a ver, aliás, melhor, pela velocidade!


----------



## cookie (2 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

Report atrasado mas ca fica. Hoje na sra da hora começou a trovejar por volta das 12:30 e choveu, e bem.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2014 às 23:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Algumas imagens de hoje, pouco depois da trovoada e mais tarde quando voltou a cobrir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 grande qualidade! Há ali nas últimas fotos um esboço ténue de *wall cloud*, julgo eu. Gosto especialmente daquelas com as gaivotas


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2014 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

De novo a animação esteve na zona do Porto e em Braga, para além do Alto Minho, como tem sido habitual nas últimos tempos.
Por cá tivemos um período de chuva que terá durado 20 a 30 minutos no seu auge.
O acumulado foi de *4,3 mm*. Nada mau!

*Tmín: 6,6ºC
Tmáx: 15,7ºC

Tatual: 12,7ºC
Hr: 94%
*
Vamos então ver o que nos reserva esta semana que irá começar com chuva, que poderá ser forte amanhã.
O vento desta vez também será companhia, sendo que nas terras altas poderá ser forte a muito forte.

*Uma excelente semana para todos!*​


----------



## PauloSR (3 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Acabo de regressar da Galiza neste momento onde pude observar um halo lunar bem delineado!

De momento ja cairam uma pingas aqui na Povoa de Lanhoso há cerca de 10min sensivelmente.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 00:48)

PauloSR disse:


> Acabo de regressar da Galiza neste momento onde pude observar um aro lunar bem delineado!
> 
> De momento ja cairam uma pingas aqui na Povoa de Lanhoso há cerca de 10min sensivelmente.



Sem dúvida, aqui também se observa, coroa e halo lunares.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

Já chove pelo Porto com o  vento a aumentar de intensidade 

A partir da tarde  será de esperar bastante chuva


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 09:51)

Chuva forte agora! 

O vento já assobia nas janelas! :assobio:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Nov 2014 às 09:51)

Bom dia. 
Chuva fraca/moderada.
Vento fraco quadrante S/SO


----------



## PauloSR (3 Nov 2014 às 10:20)

Chove com mais intensidade por Braga (centro)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Nov 2014 às 10:24)

Temp. 15ºC
Chuva moderada


----------



## james (3 Nov 2014 às 11:02)

Bom dia ,

Já chove bem por cá , de regresso após a muita chuva e forte trovoada que ocorreu ontem de manhã !

À tarde deverá intensificar - se ainda mais o vento !

Tatual : 15 graus

Tmin :  11 graus


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 11:09)

Chove imenso por aqui, tempo muito fechado


----------



## Paelagius (3 Nov 2014 às 11:11)

visibilidade reduzida. não vejo a outra margem.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Paelagius disse:


> visibilidade reduzida. não vejo a outra margem.



A chuva é forte e grossa 

Por aqui também visibilidade reduzida, um autêntico temporal.


----------



## j0TTa_bE (3 Nov 2014 às 11:16)

Vila Nova de Gaia - Junto ao Douro: Tempo fechado, chuva a engrossar e o vento a fazer-se sentir com bastante intensidade!


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 11:26)

*10.2 mm* acumulados e a subir, chove bem!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2014 às 11:29)

Rajada de 60kmh
rajada max em francelos de 68,4kmh


----------



## Cadito (3 Nov 2014 às 11:30)

Mas que dilúvio


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2014 às 11:34)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2014 às 12:03)

Alguém encontra explicação para a Ponto de orvalho ter descido assim do nada:
Tirei os dados do isep e da minha EM:


----------



## rozzo (3 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Isso seria o padrão típico à passagem da frente, mas ainda parece um pouco cedo, pelo menos para o "prato principal".

Passou alguma célula mais forte sobre a zona? Caso sim, poderia ser apenas temporário, na sequência da passagem da célula e da chegada de ar mais frio na corrente descendente da mesma, voltando depois os valores ao "normal" daqui a um bocado, ainda antes da frente claro.

Mas ao mesmo tempo, a verdade é que a assinatura nas imagens de radar até sugere a possibilidade de ser mesmo já a passagem da frente. Caso o ponto de orvalho não volte aos valores anteriores muito rapidamente, será exatamente isso, a passagem de superfície frontal à superfície. Ou mais concretamente, de uma superfície frontal, não necessáriamente da mais intensa que separará o ar claramente mais frio, e que será notada mais logo.

Na verdade, há que notar que muitas vezes a realidade dos sistemas frontais é muito mais complexa do que as cartas "idealizadas" que estamos habituados a representar, com poucas frentes e muito idealizadas na representação. Frentes frias muitas vezes estão como que "segmentadas" em vários pulsos.

A seguinte carta pode ajudar a entender...


----------



## Johnny (3 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Por Braga (Mire de Tibães) chove intensamente e acompanhada de vento, não menos intenso...


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 13:05)

Invernia pegada por aqui, muita chuva puxada a vento.

*21.8 mm *acumulados e a contar


----------



## karkov (3 Nov 2014 às 13:15)

Por Guimarães andamos com chuva forte e a temperatura nos 12°


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Boas,

dia com bastante chuva e vento por cá. Está fresco.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 13:38)

*25.6 mm* e a subir, a chuva não para 

14.8 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 14:01)

Chuva e mais chuva, sigo com * 30.4 mm* neste momento, no ISEP: *31.24 mm *

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

Chuva moderada a forte


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2014 às 14:38)

Muito feio agora!


Chuva intensa e fortes rajadas de vento. 


Já vi vários objectos a serem atirados pelo ar!


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 14:44)

Que dilúvio!


----------



## PauloSR (3 Nov 2014 às 15:03)

Ai Braga, Braga... De facto esta cidade quando chove é um caos!!!

De momento está bem mais calmo mas choveu com bastante intensidade e sempre acompanhada de vento!


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2014 às 15:12)

às 8:00 da manhã, o cenário era este






por volta das 11:00 começou o dilúvio acompanhado de vento moderado a forte.
actualmente estão
18 graus


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2014 às 15:23)

Que temporal por aqui, são os últimos cartuchos da frente!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2014 às 15:24)

Boa tarde.

Ena, tanta chuva!!!
Não pensei que chegasse a esta hora com um acumulado de *53,8 mm*, sendo que levo 15,0 mm na última hora.
A chuva tem sido forte e o vento tem soprado moderado a forte.

Dia cinzentão, com visibilidade por vezes muito reduzida - na estrada há que ter bastante calma e atenção redobrada.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Depois de uma pausa volta a chover com intensidade, sigo com *39.6 mm* acumulados, o ISEP já ultrapassa os *40 mm* 

É só guarda-chuvas pelo chão, as sarjetas escorrem bem ,quais ribeiros


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

Incrível dilúvio!!!


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## PauloSR (3 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

Chove a potes em Braga!!!


----------



## ACalado (3 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

Snifa disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!


Deve ser estas células que a pouco se estavam a dirigir para essa zona.


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2014 às 15:44)

Dilúvio!!! Ai que não me atrevo a ir com as cadelas à rua quando chegar a casa...


----------



## PauloSR (3 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

Incrível a quantidade de água que cai em Braga... Impressionante!


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 15:50)

Ficou de noite no Porto e chove muito forte!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

Eu estou no Porto e confirmo que está chuva muito forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Nov 2014 às 16:05)

Faltam-me adjectivos para descrever aqueles 5 minutos de chuva, impressionante!! 


Pelo Minho já acabou. Teremos agora o pós-frontal mas será tudo relativamente mais calmo.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Nov 2014 às 16:07)

Pequeno vídeo da chuva que caiu ao bocado.
Neste momento já não chove e já se vê um bocado do céu.


----------



## Stinger (3 Nov 2014 às 16:08)

Chuva torrencial batida a vento á mais de 20 minutos


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

É o caos no Porto, que dilúvio


----------



## Stinger (3 Nov 2014 às 16:23)

Já acalmou , foi os ultimos cartuxos acho .... era com cada rajada


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

Neste momento temos chuva fraca e o acumulado subiu para *65,3 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

*54.6 mm* acumulados por aqui, no ISEP: *58.93 mm*

Já escorre tudo água, mais logo coloco um vídeo que fiz com o telemóvel


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 16:31)




----------



## guimeixen (3 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Já chove outra vez mas fraco.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 16:42)

E volta a chover com força 

O ISEP atingiu agora os 60 mm


----------



## supercell (3 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

Começa o vento forte...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Nov 2014 às 16:55)

Vento fraco/moderado  Oeste/Noroeste
Temp. 14.7ºC


----------



## supercell (3 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Bem..., começou agora o dilúvio por aqui...


----------



## supercell (3 Nov 2014 às 17:02)

Tanta chuva e vento que não se ve nada.


----------



## boneli (3 Nov 2014 às 17:07)

Olhando para o radar percebe-se o porquê de tanta chuva para o Sul do Porto.


----------



## supercell (3 Nov 2014 às 17:19)

Acabo de vir da rua e as notícias são: Cabos telefónicos na via pública, lençois de água enormes, folhas e ervas por toda a estrada e deu para ouvir as sirenes de ambulâncias e bombeiros!
 Muito estrago que deve ter feito!


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Boas,

Cá fica então o vídeo de telemóvel que fiz esta tarde ,é um perfeito exemplo do tempo no Porto ao longo deste dia

Tive que fazer zoom por isso a qualidade degradou um pouco, a visibilidade também era má mas dá para ter uma ideia, notem o telhado do edifício ( branco) à esquerda ( ver em *720 p *)


Neste momento chove e nota-se ar fresco a entrar


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

Resumo de máximos acumulados hoje até às 18 horas, estações a norte da linha Aveiro-Viseu, dados compilados dos registos horários das estações do IPMA:






Cores correspondentes aos critérios dos avisos atingidos. Massarelos deve estar "entupida"; Braga falta o registo da última hora. Em rosa as estações que atingiram nível de aviso superior ao emitido embora por pouco.

Editado às 19:23 sendo o quadro actualizado para as 18h e com o total das doze horas do evento.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 18:45)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Cá fica então o vídeo de telemóvel que fiz esta tarde ,é um perfeito exemplo do tempo no Porto ao longo deste dia
> 
> ...



 parecem baldes de água...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2014 às 19:14)

Rajada máxima às 15h:  92kmh!!(o IPMA previa  rajadas da ordem de 80 km/h no litoral e de 95 km/h nas terras altas )
Acumulado vai em 38,4mm


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 19:26)

*60.2 mm* acumulados por aqui, continua a chover certinho 

Está a ficar algo frio, sigo com 12.8 ºc actuais.

O ISEP  segue com *66.55 mm
*
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Boa noite.

Por cá o acumulado vai subindo, agora lentamente porque a chuva é fraca a moderada.
Como o StormRic escreveu, a noção que tive foi que em poucas horas os acumulados foram muito altos. Luzim-Penafiel, a RUEMA que tenho o prazer de efectuar a manutenção , mostra perfeitamente o quanto choveu pelo Vale do Sousa, 62,7 mm em 6h.

Entretanto o meu acumulado é agora de *75,9 mm*.
O vento já rodou para NNO e arrefeceu notoriamente.

*Tatual: 11,7 ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## 1337 (3 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

Por aqui só 43,2 mm


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

Por cá 40,2mm.


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 20:58)

Chove bem neste momento! 

11.9 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Nov 2014 às 21:14)

Atuais 11,8ºc com 96%hr 
Vento de NNE 
Pressão minima de 1001,8mb
41,4mm acumulados


----------



## Snifa (3 Nov 2014 às 21:42)

Chuva forte neste momento, grande carga de água


----------



## meteoamador (3 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

Sem chuva e  um vento bem fresquinho .

Tatual 10.5 ºC  

IBRAGAAZ2 acumulou 56 mm


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 22:16)

Snifa disse:


> *60.2 mm* acumulados por aqui, continua a chover certinho
> 
> Está a ficar algo frio, sigo com 12.8 ºc actuais.
> 
> ...



O ISEP e a tua estação estão próximos? Interessante a distribuição horária no ISEP, os máximos em 1 hora que superaram os 10mm devem corresponder às duas frentes (quente  e fria). A estação do IPMA mais próxima, S.Gens julgo eu, teve acumulados de apenas metade desses mas desconfio que ela não está a registar bem.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

Boas noites,

Bem, hoje foi mesmo um dia para não esquecer! Por um lado pelos baldes e baldes de água que foram caindo ao longo do dia, em especial durante a tarde, e por outros pelos efeitos que tanta água teve no Porto; a cidade ficou completamente caótica! O meu trajeto casa-trabalho faz-se geralmente em 5-10 minutos. Hoje apanhei o pior engarrafamento que tenho memória no Porto. Esse mesmo trajeto de 5-10 minutos levou-me hoje duas horas a fazer!  Qualquer rua por onde me metesse para tentar escapar só me levava a uma situação ainda pior! Não me vou esquecer deste dia tão depressa...

Agora está tudo calmo, até parece que não se passou nada.


----------



## supercell (3 Nov 2014 às 23:20)

Forte aguaceiro agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Boa noite,

dia de bastante chuva e vento, que deixaram algumas marcas por Braga. O acumulado foi de 46,0 mm. 


Estamos agora em regime de pós-frontal. Ar mais frio, aguaceiros e alguma trovoada são de esperar nas próximas horas.


Algumas imagens do dia ontem em Braga que circulam pelas redes sociais:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 02:02)

Aguaceiro moderado,acompanhado por um pequeno trovão


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 02:09)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado,acompanhado por um pequeno trovão



Elas andam aí, só que são dispersas, uma ou outra descarga e dissipa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 02:12)

Trovoada


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 02:16)

Vi agora um clarão a NO.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 02:16)

Continuam os flashs a SE


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

Belos clarões, já contei três!


----------



## 1337 (4 Nov 2014 às 02:22)

Trovoada aqui perto, já chove moderado


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 02:47)

Chove bastante!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 02:52)

Chuva fraca
Temp. actaul 11.7ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 02:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Chove bastante!


E trovoada? Passou algo ai?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 02:55)

Trovões a NO


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 02:59)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> E trovoada? Passou algo ai?



Não, só vi ao longe pra esses lados. Ainda se ouviram alguns trovões.


Continua a chover.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Nov 2014 às 03:22)

Chuva forte agora


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 03:41)

As descargas estão todas espalhadas:






Mas vem uma multidão por ali abaixo na massa de ar frio, muitas células fortes:


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 06:22)

Grande ronco!


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 06:58)

StormRic disse:


> O ISEP e a tua estação estão próximos? Interessante a distribuição horária no ISEP, os máximos em 1 hora que superaram os 10mm devem corresponder às duas frentes (quente  e fria). A estação do IPMA mais próxima, S.Gens julgo eu, teve acumulados de apenas metade desses mas desconfio que ela não está a registar bem.



Boas,

Sim  StormRic, estou próximo da estação do ISEP, eu diria uns 2.5 km mais ou menos, os valores de precipitação são sempre bastante semelhantes, já nas temperaturas  normalmente a minha estação é ligeiramente mais "fria" quer de Inverno ou de Verão.

Por acaso também acho que a estação de S.Gens não estará a registar bem, num dia de chuva como ontem era para ter um acumulado maior.

Deve ser a velha saga dos pluviómetros entupidos do IPMA, ou então a não funcionar correctamente, basta ver o caso de Massarelos..


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

tempo frio por aqui  com aguaceiros.

8.2 ºc actuais, há momentos caíram umas mínusculas pedrinhas de saraiva 

mínima de* 7.9 ºc* 

Acumulado até ao momento *5 mm.*


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 07:11)

Por VC 11 graus, houve 2 roncos sendo o último quase em simultâneo com o relâmpago. HR 92%


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 08:17)

Grande escuridão em aproximação de Oeste e NW, continua frio com 8.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 08:25)

Grande chuvada agora e traz pedrinhas de saraiva

Descida de temperatura brusca com esta chuvada gelada , sigo com 7.9 ºc actuais


----------



## Paelagius (4 Nov 2014 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Ouvi roncar...


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 08:40)

Ouvi um trovão 

*7 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 08:43)

Grande relâmpago agora espétaculo!

foi a WSW.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

Por aqui já perdi a conta de os ouvir..


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

Estou no ISEP está a chover , parece ter ouvido um trovão !


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 08:49)

Outro relâmpago bem grosso a WSW.

EDIT: cá está o ronco 

Temperatura actual: 8.1 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 08:50)

Também ouvi!


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Belos raios sobre o mar!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Temperatura a descer atuais 8,8ºC


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2014 às 09:03)

Snifa disse:


> Belos raios sobre o mar!


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2014 às 09:15)

Bem escuro a Norte!


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2014 às 09:26)

Bom dia! Manhã de aguaceiros e bem fresco...neste momento *9,0ºc* e *91%* de humidade relativa...Já tivemos uns roncos há coisa de 1h...


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2014 às 09:31)

Por aqui ouvem-se trovões ao longe, mas está a passar mais a Este.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2014 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi de aguaceiros por vezes moderados, principalmente após as 2\3h, o que continua agora pela manhã, mas fracos.
O acumulado de hoje é de *12,4mm*.
Não dei conta de trovoada
O tempo está mais frio com o ar polar marítimo a entrar pelo NO.

*Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2014 às 11:05)

Preparem-se no Norte, existe alguma atividade elétrica a vir de Noroeste próxima da linha de costa.


----------



## Estação SP (4 Nov 2014 às 12:00)

Passou uma célula no mar que deixou bastantes descargas eletricas e quando estava a sair de casa ainda caiu algum granizo..
Acumulado até ao momento: *9,4mm*


----------



## PauloSR (4 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Nevou bem na zona das Minas dos Carris, em pleno PNPG! Este ano a neve visitou os Carris mais cedo


----------



## AJB (4 Nov 2014 às 12:56)

PauloSR disse:


> Nevou bem na zona das Minas dos Carris, em pleno PNPG! Este ano a neve visitou os Carris mais cedo


Sempre nevou? e acumulou presumo...
ou melhor...acumulou?
obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2014 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,

Manhã muito chuvosa, com picos de grande intensidade, e especialmente muito fria!


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2014 às 13:32)

Boas, 

por aqui tempo frio com 10.3 ºc actuais. 

Sigo com *9.4 mm* acumulados 

Muito escuro em aproximação


----------



## Cadito (4 Nov 2014 às 13:41)

AJB disse:


> Sempre nevou? e acumulou presumo...
> ou melhor...acumulou?
> obrigado



Sim, acumulou.

Podes ver neste tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/polos-do-frio.7808/page-4


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 13:51)

Cheguei agora a casa ,chove intensamente a Oeste daqui muito escuro!!
Francelos vai com 16,8mm!


----------



## AJB (4 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

Cadito disse:


> Sim, acumulou.
> 
> Podes ver neste tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/polos-do-frio.7808/page-4


 Obrigado
Este ano será que vai ser um bom pronuncio???!!! Esperemos que sim


----------



## Névoa (4 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Em relação à estação de S. Gens, de que falavam há bocado, mas que por algum estranho motivo não consigo citar, o que eu posso dizer é que desde que mudei para a Senhora da Hora tenho notado que chove menos aqui que no Porto. E tem chovido imenso estes dias, mas não de forma contínua, dá por exemplo para sair à rua sem que se apanhe grande chuva, com alguma sorte. Pode também ser que a estação tenha algum problema, não digo que não.
Agora, em relação à temperatura é um pouco mais estranho, porque as máximas de Outubro foram assombrosas em S. Gens, mas também tenho notado que desde Setembro aqui parece estar um pouco mais quente que o Porto (isso na rua, não dentro de casa). É difícil avaliar com precisão, uma vez que não podemos estar nos dois locais ao mesmo tempo 
Mas para terem uma ideia do tempo em S. Gens, é basicamente o mesmo do Norte Shopping, a estação não deve estar longe dali, talvez um bocado mais para leste (Sete Bicas).


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

Agora Sol a espreitar


----------



## Névoa (4 Nov 2014 às 14:14)

Aqui o céu está bem azul, com uma temperatura bastante agradável dentro de casa, e isso sem o aquecedor ligado. Bom para quebrar o gelo da manhã, quando houve granizo.


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 14:14)

o cenário de Vc às 08:00












estavam 14graus. Cinco minutos depois começou a granizar e a temperatura desceu para 7graus.

de momento estão 13graus e o cenário é este (de momento ainda temos uma aberta)


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

Névoa disse:


> Em relação à estação de S. Gens, de que falavam há bocado, mas que por algum estranho motivo não consigo citar, o que eu posso dizer é que desde que mudei para a Senhora da Hora tenho notado que chove menos aqui que no Porto. E tem chovido imenso estes dias, mas não de forma contínua, dá por exemplo para sair à rua sem que se apanhe grande chuva, com alguma sorte. Pode também ser que a estação tenha algum problema, não digo que não.
> Agora, em relação à temperatura é um pouco mais estranho, porque as máximas de Outubro foram assombrosas em S. Gens, mas também tenho notado que desde Setembro aqui parece estar um pouco mais quente que o Porto (isso na rua, não dentro de casa). É difícil avaliar com precisão, uma vez que não podemos estar nos dois locais ao mesmo tempo
> Mas para terem uma ideia do tempo em S. Gens, é basicamente o mesmo do Norte Shopping, a estação não deve estar longe dali, talvez um bocado mais para leste (Sete Bicas).


é mais quente sim, vivi uns bons 30 anos na zona.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 14:23)

Boas,

dia frio e de aguaceiros. Acumulados 12,8 mm até ao momento. 


Neste momento céu com bastantes nuvens a norte mas o sol vai brilhando. 13ºC.


----------



## karkov (4 Nov 2014 às 14:25)

Antes do almoço estava assim por Guimarães com 8°...

Agora, sol aberto com 12°


----------



## Névoa (4 Nov 2014 às 14:48)

O apartamento onde moro é incomparavelmente mais fresco do que qualquer local que eu já tenha morado no  Porto, e no verão em si achei muito mais fresco que a baixa portuense, onde falta espaço e o vento não passa. Eu quase desmaiei no verão num restaurante da baixa este ano, mas estava fresco aqui na Senhora da Hora, poucos minutos depois. Acho que no verão é mais fresco por ser um espaço mais aberto, não tão saturado como o Porto, assim há frestas para o vento passar e ainda apanha-se brisa marítima, Leixões não é longe daqui.
Mesmo em Outubro, quando não havia vento nem nada, dentro de casa esteve normal, e nem liguei o A/C este ano, que no Porto ficava ligado 24/7.


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Apesar de estar sol, ouço roncos ao longe.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 15:18)

Também se ouvem roncos suaves a oeste por aqui.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Nov 2014 às 15:46)

Tornado *ontem* em Vila Chã - Vila do Conde! Não sei se alguém já colocou a reportagem. Como tal, cá vai:

http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/42213/


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 15:58)

Começa a chover por aqui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 16:01)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 16:08)

Ouvem-se roncos a NO


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 16:09)

Passou uma célula por aqui sem actividade mas com rotação clara na base, já coloco um vídeo.


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 16:19)

panorâmica tirada mesmo agora





mantêm-se os roncos ao longe.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 16:21)

Célula gigante a Oeste daqui !!
Está a descarregar bem no mar


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 16:22)

cookie disse:


> panorâmica tirada mesmo agora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Essa célula está para que direção ?


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 16:24)

A zona à direita na foto localiza-se a oeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Tinha rotação significativa, logo ponho um vídeo.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 16:54)

Snifa disse:


> Outro relâmpago bem grosso a WSW.
> 
> EDIT: cá está o ronco
> 
> Temperatura actual: 8.1 ºc





Joaopaulo disse:


> Também ouvi!



Ás 8:46h consegui observar esta célula, estava perto de Espinho a célula e ouvi bons roncos. Era cada relâmpago.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Célula que está a passar a OESTE:


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 16:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ás 8:46h consegui observar esta célula, estava perto de Espinho a célula e ouvi bons roncos. Era cada relâmpago.


 
Tens agora uma mesmo em frente de Espinho. Está a descarregar no mar..


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tens agora uma mesmo em frente de Espinho. Está a descarregar no mar..



Vou ver se tiro alguma foto, lá vou eu ter que ir observar a célula ao telhado.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

A célula está espectacular


----------



## Paula (4 Nov 2014 às 17:24)

Boas!

Pelo meio da tarde ainda caíram uns valentes aguaceiros.
Por agora o céu "limpou".



Está bem fresco lá fora. O meu termómetro Auriol marca 10.5ºC


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

Fresquito aí em cima,hem.........


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 17:36)

Panorama a este às 16:40







e a oeste


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

PauloSR disse:


> Tornado *ontem* em Vila Chã - Vila do Conde! Não sei se alguém já colocou a reportagem. Como tal, cá vai:
> 
> http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/42213/


não é assim tão longe de onde vivo. Tenho que ler esta notícia melhor. Sei que a zona de a-ver-o-mar é muito propensa à formação de tornados mas isso não quer dizer que esses fenómenos não ocorram noutros locais, claro...


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Mais logo coloco as fotos da célula que esteve ao bocado a oeste de Espinho. Apenas produziu chuva e talvez trovoada como era de dia não dava para ver muito bem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 17:49)




----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mais logo coloco as fotos da célula que esteve ao bocado a oeste de Espinho. Apenas produziu chuva e talvez trovoada como era de dia não dava para ver muito bem.



Vi agora um relâmpago a WSW !

EDIT: Novo clarão!


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vi agora um relâmpago a WSW !



A célula ainda não dissipou? A célula que estás a ver está a sudoeste penso eu segundo o radar.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Vê-se agora uma shelf cloud e acabei também de ver dois clarões mas não pertencentes à nuvem com a shelf cloud.
Mais daqui a um bocado ponho fotos.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Foi precisamente o que vi ao bocado, mas eu tenho prédios à frente apesar de ter ido ao telhado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 17:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> A célula ainda não dissipou? A célula que estás a ver está a sudoeste penso eu segundo o radar.


Pelos vistos não... 
Penso ser esta:


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2014 às 18:00)

Mais um clarão a norte e começou agora a chover.

Edit: já quase não chove.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

Relâmpago enorme sobre o mar!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

E ronca a NE e O


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 18:10)

Outro relâmpago mais a oeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 18:13)




----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

quando for grande quero conseguir tirar fotos assim! Como conseguem??


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 18:21)

Eu vejo mais ou menos onde está a célula, e coloco a máquina a tirar fotos de 1 e 1 segundo .
Depois é preciso sorte para que o relâmpago apareça na altura no "click" ahah
A foto que meti em cima é  recortada desta :


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 18:27)

Festival eléctrico!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

Cada jarda


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 18:30)

cookie disse:


> o cenário de Vc às 08:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


acham que as fotos 2 e 3 apanharam uma roll cloud?


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 18:34)

Recomeçaram os roncos...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Ainda estou a ver clarões da célula que está na figueira da foz!!


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2014 às 18:50)

Por aqui tudo calmo por enquanto.


----------



## supercell (4 Nov 2014 às 18:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda estou a ver clarões da célula que está na figueira da foz!!



Será mesmo possível?


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

cookie disse:


> panorâmica tirada mesmo agora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que linda!! Venham mais como esta!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 18:55)

supercell disse:


> Será mesmo possível?








 É mesmo verdade, eco vermelho no radar impa!


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2014 às 19:04)

Algumas fotos de relâmpagos que conseguir filmar.
Desculpem a qualidade das fotos.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2014 às 19:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu vejo mais ou menos onde está a célula, e coloco a máquina a tirar fotos de 1 e 1 segundo .
> Depois é preciso sorte para que o relâmpago apareça na altura no "click" ahah
> A foto que meti em cima é  recortada desta :



 que bela cena! E até gosto mais assim do panorama completo, o contraste das três iluminações está lindo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

Já não consigo ver a célula que está perto da figueira..
Vi sim um clarão a NW!
Pelo rain alarm , temos uma célula junto da Póvoa de varzim , está a vir para Sul!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

Foto tirada às 18:27h


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já não consigo ver a célula que está perto da figueira..
> Vi sim um clarão a NW!
> Pelo rain alarm , temos uma célula junto da Póvoa de varzim , está a vir para Sul!!


e ouvem-se bem os seus roncos


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Nov 2014 às 19:24)

Estou em Barcelos e vejo trovoada a sul.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Nov 2014 às 19:25)

Deixo agora aqui umas fotos da shelf cloud que passou aqui ao anoitecer.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 19:34)

Está a chegar a célula ao porto!
Em  Leca da Palmeira já chove.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

Matosinhos também já chove http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-matosinhos/
Está a vir para SUL

EDIT: já chove na foz do douro: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTODI3


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 19:40)

Ouço roncos!


----------



## Paelagius (4 Nov 2014 às 19:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Matosinhos também já chove http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-matosinhos/
> Está a vir para SUL
> 
> EDIT: já chove na foz do douro: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTODI3



Aqui ainda não chove mas deve estar prestes...


----------



## Paelagius (4 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ouço roncos!



também ouvi dois


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 19:45)

Agora SIM um ronco de jeito


----------



## Paelagius (4 Nov 2014 às 19:48)

acabei de ver um clarão a SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

Paelagius disse:


> acabei de ver um clarão a SW


Penso que a célula perdeu força..


----------



## Paula (4 Nov 2014 às 20:45)

Por cá tudo calmo.
Temperatura a descer bem, actuais 8.9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

Ouvi agora um ronco


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

Boas,

A tarde de hoje foi assim assim, nada de significativo a registar com a exceção de meia dúzia de flashadas pelas 19 e picos e que, pelo menos para mim, foram completamente inesperadas mas muito bem vindas! 

Por agora tudo calmo, com cerca de 50% de cobertura. A lua ainda vai espreitando e está fresquinho.


----------



## Paula (4 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

8.4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

Ronco com relâmpago a OESTE!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Visível um relâmpago da célula que passava junto da figueira da foz às 21:50h





Imagem radar :


----------



## meteoamador (4 Nov 2014 às 22:45)

Céu pouco nublado, a lua bastante brilhante aparece entre as nuvens 

Vão-se vendo alguns clarões 7.4 ºC atuais


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Nov 2014 às 00:11)

Que frio! 

Fiz há pouco 10 minutos a pé e fiquei sem sentir a cara! 

6,0ºC atuais.

O dia de ontem teve muita actividade eléctrica no NO da península Ibérica. Penso que até foi quebrado o record do nº de descargas em 24H, que era de 12 mil e tal no dia 8 de Julho de 2010. Ontem registaram-se 13246.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Nov 2014 às 01:13)

Deixo então aqui o vídeo que prometi da tarde de ontem, em time-lapse.


Talvez uma das nuvens com mais rotação que alguma vez vi. Passou-se por volta das 16 horas. Uma pequena célula sem actividade eléctrica que apenas deixou um aguaceiro forte. 

Foto:






Video: (ver em 720p)


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2014 às 01:27)

Não sei se alguém captou isto ou teve "notícias" do assunto, porém, à semelhança daquilo que se passou hoje nas Caldas com tornados ou apenas o início de um, andei à procura de notícias e encontrei esta referente ao dia de ontem, mas publicada hoje:
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Notícia


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 02:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo então aqui o vídeo que prometi da tarde de ontem, em time-lapse.
> 
> 
> Talvez uma das nuvens com mais rotação que alguma vez vi. Passou-se por volta das 16 horas. Uma pequena célula sem actividade eléctrica que apenas deixou um aguaceiro forte.
> ...



 bem apanhado! Rotação inequívoca!


----------



## Snifa (5 Nov 2014 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

Mínima bem fresquinha de *4.5 ºc *

Neste momento 5.1 ºc

Está frio e com um nevoeiro algo denso


----------



## Névoa (5 Nov 2014 às 08:05)

S. Gens registou 5,8C às 6:00 e o isep 6,4C às 6:02, a mínima de S. Gens só se pode saber amanhã mas não deve ter ficado longe dos 5,8C.

Hoje o sol é bem-vindo logo cedo para aquecer a casa, e ainda não senti necessidade de ligar o aquecedor, apesar da gripe.

edit. Pedras Rubras com 6,5C às 7:00, Massarelos e Serra do Pilar sem dados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Nov 2014 às 08:43)

Bom dia !
Manhã fria por aqui , mínima de 4,3ºC!
Atuais 5,2ºC muita humidade nevoeiro cerrado.
Vento moderado com rajadas de 18,3kmh , o windchill está em 2,8ºC .


----------



## Barret (5 Nov 2014 às 11:33)

Sempre sol por aqui. Vai aquecendo lentamente a temperatura lá fora. Bom para aquecer a casa.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2014 às 12:27)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se alguém captou isto ou teve "notícias" do assunto, porém, à semelhança daquilo que se passou hoje nas Caldas com tornados ou apenas o início de um, andei à procura de notícias e encontrei esta referente ao dia de ontem, mas publicada hoje:
> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
> Notícia


Bom dia.

Interessante o vídeo, na praia que mais gosto, Vila Chã, Vila do Conde.
Acho que só analisando mais em detalhe o local, para perceber se os estragos de confinam às casas em frente à praia (1º linha de praia) ou há estragos nos campos mais afastados da praia. Poder ter sido um tornado, um downburst (ou rajadas localizadas) ou uma tromba de água. Fica a dúvida...

Por cá a noite foi bem fresca e húmida.
O sol já brilhou esta manhã, mas mantém-se tempo fresco e agora céu muito nublado.
O vento sopra fraco de ONO.

*Tmín: 2,0ºC

Tatual: 12,8ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## karkov (5 Nov 2014 às 12:55)

Nos arredores de Guimarães sentiam-se 2° por volta das 9 da manha...


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2014 às 13:04)

Por VC às 7:30 estavam 7graus e o sol brilhava. Agora está encoberto e o termómetro marca 14graus.
de manhã





agora


----------



## karkov (5 Nov 2014 às 16:25)

Agora por Guimarães com 15°... piso seco mas com tendência a molhar-se...


----------



## guimeixen (5 Nov 2014 às 16:27)

Boa tarde.
Anda aqui perto um aguaceiro.


----------



## Paula (5 Nov 2014 às 17:43)

Boas!

Já tinha saudades de sair de casa (estavam cerca de 7.2ºC às 9:15h) e sentir o frio na cara! 
Mínima de 4.2ºC!

Já caíram umas pingas durante a tarde.
Por agora 12.7ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Aguaceiro de momento!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

cookie disse:


> Por VC às 7:30 estavam 7graus e o sol brilhava. Agora está encoberto e o termómetro marca 14graus.
> de manhã
> 
> 
> ...



Estes panoramas... 
Qualidade de primeira!

Essas nuvens estavam a passar aqui também, tudo no mar principalmente.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá os aguaceiros, fracos, regressaram agora pela tarde.
Nada acumulou mas permanece tudo molhado o que, ajudado pela frescura, dá uma sensação desagradável a este final de tarde.
O céu apresenta boas abertas, mas de vez em quando lá vem um ou outro cúmulo a fechar mais o céu.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmáx: 14,4ºC

Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Em VC o sol acabou por ganhar a batalha e a  temperatura chegou aos 16graus.


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2014 às 19:21)

vamos ver se agora consigo.
fotografia captada às 17h


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

cookie disse:


> vamos ver se agora consigo.
> fotografia captada às 17h



 Lindo! Atmosfera húmida em altitude, condição necessária para se verem estes gloriosos raios de sol.

Off-topic: gosto do bucolismo do enquadramento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

Boas,
Atuais 11,2ºC  com 85%Hr e vento de NE.
Máxima de 14,4ºC e minima fria 4,3ºC

Deixo aqui os timelapse que fiz hoje (ver em HD):


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2014 às 15:34)

Boa tarde, 

Tempo muito fechado com chuva persistente pelo Porto


----------



## Paelagius (6 Nov 2014 às 16:09)

Boa tarde,

Começa a chover cada vez mais...


----------



## james (6 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

Boa tarde , 

Mais um dia de muita chuva e persistente , tem sido assim todo o dia .

Tatual : 14 graus
Tmin :   8 graus


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 17:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Atuais 11,2ºC  com 85%Hr e vento de NE.
> Máxima de 14,4ºC e minima fria 4,3ºC
> 
> Deixo aqui os timelapse que fiz hoje (ver em HD):



excelentes! e muito bonitos! Os "ovnis" a passarem dão um encanto especial


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 17:31)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tempo muito fechado com chuva persistente pelo Porto





Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Começa a chover cada vez mais...





james disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> 
> Mais um dia de muita chuva e persistente , tem sido assim todo o dia .
> 
> ...



Panorama das 16h, típico de chuva fraca/chuvisco. Acumulados em 1 hora a não chegarem em geral a 1mm, excepção para o Porto que no aeroporto regista 2,5mm. 




Isto vai gradualmente aumentar:


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

Por aqui 2,3mm , chove bem lá fora.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2014 às 17:58)

Boas, 

por aqui *3.6 mm* até ao momento, chove por vezes moderadamente por períodos muito curtos, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade 

13.3 ºc actuais


----------



## cookie (6 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

vC amanheceu com 12graus e ceu cinzento e sem vento.
rapidamente piorou com vento e morrinha constante. De tarde o vento manteve-se e a morrinha deu tréguas.
às 16:30 a vista era esta





às 17:00 tivemos um cheirinho de sol


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

Temperatura  lentamente a subir ,estou com a máxima do dia 13,9ºC e  2,8mm


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

Chove bem agora! 

O site do ISEP está outra vez sem actualizar há várias horas


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2014 às 19:05)

Boa noite.

Por cá nem cheirei o sol. O melhor que vi foi em Vizela ao ter um pequeno pedaço de céu azul por cima, mas aqui na Chã de Ferreira sempre nevoeiro ou nuvens baixas e a chuva a ocultar visibilidade superior a escassas centenas de metros (e por vezes menos).
A chuva fraca foi uma constante e o acumulado apenas vai em 6,4 mm.
O vento também aumentou agora ao final da tarde para moderado de S\SSO.

*Tmín: 2,0ºC
Tmáx: 14,4ºC

Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2014 às 19:18)

*4.6 mm *acumulados e continua a chuva 

A mínima de hoje foi *8.2 ºc* e a máxima *14.1 ºc*


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

Frente oclusa a chegar agora ao noroeste:




comparação com a imagem de satélite à mesma hora:




última imagem e radar correspondente: parece escasso em precipitação. Virá talvez com a frente fria, mas pelo aspecto a convecção forte que lhe estava associada parece passar de raspão pela Galiza. Que acham?








Off-topic: impressionante o que vai para ali sobre a Itália e a chegar aos países balcânicos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24 horas até às 18h de hoje e máximos dos acumulados para intervalos de 1h, 3h, 6h e 12h.
Estações a norte da linha Aveiro-Viseu.
Faltam registos da última hora em algumas estações. Massarelos foi desactivada dia 4 às 11h.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 20:34)

Mais uma hora de chuva fraca/chuvisco.




a frente a chegar, mas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Nov 2014 às 21:34)

Boas,

chuva moderada batida a vento por aqui. 


15,6ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2014 às 21:39)

Boas,

Dia com muita morrinha, por vezes bem "compacta". Por agora tudo calmo, o vento lá vai soprando mais forte de vez em quando mas nada de especial.


----------



## meteoamador (6 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

Boas noites

Depois de um dia de chuva miudinha chove bem neste momento acompanhada de algum vento.

Estão 14.6 ºC la fora subiu um pouco e ultrapassou a de cá de dentro 13.8º


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 21:47)

Será que ainda vem a "chuva por vezes forte" que estava prevista? Começo a ter dúvidas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2014 às 21:49)

Rajada de 50kmh agora!
Temperatura continua a subir .
Continua a chover fraco , 3.8mm acumulados.


----------



## 1337 (6 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

É só aqui que está a chover forte?


----------



## guimeixen (6 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Boa noite.

Chove bem neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

1337 disse:


> É só aqui que está a chover forte?





guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Chove bem neste momento.



Finalmente! 
Portanto apesar do aspecto aquelas nuvens da frente ainda produzem chuva mais intensa, provavelmente o efeito orográfico vai ajudar.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Já chove bem pelo Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2014 às 22:14)

5,1mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Chove bastante com vento moderado a acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2014 às 22:21)

Últimas duas horas com registos de chuva fraca/chuviscos:


----------



## meteoamador (6 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Por aqui continua o temporal chove a potes acompanhada de vento moderado


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

Chove bem por aqui, *7.6 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2014 às 22:40)

*9 mm* , as gotas são grossas, cai com intensidade


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Que chuvada agora!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

6,1mm


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2014 às 22:59)

Boa noite.

Por cá o vento vai soprando moderado com rajadas, numa bela noite invernal.
A chuva tem sido moderada, puxada a vento, pelo que o acumulado vai subindo: *15,7 mm* (5,3 mm na última hora).

*Tatual: 14,6ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Nov 2014 às 23:16)

Rajadas fortes por aqui  agora uma de 67kmh!
6,3mm acumulados , metade da chuva nem entra no pluviômetro


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

10 mm acumulados e continua a chuva


----------



## cookie (6 Nov 2014 às 23:26)

Chove bem em VC acompanhada de vento moderado.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Nov 2014 às 00:02)

De momento tudo mais calmo. Pelas 23h choveu copiosamente na Póvoa de Lanhoso...


----------



## 1337 (7 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

Acabei com 15 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2014 às 00:17)

Boa noite.

Terminei esta 5ª feira com uma acumulado de *23,1 mm*.
A chuva tem sido moderada e assim continua neste novo dia - levo agora* 2,0 mm* (8,4 mm na última hora).
O vento mantêm-se moderado com rajadas de SSO.

*Tatual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 96%
*​Durmam bem...


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Temporal agora!


Chuva forte com rajadas!


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Aspecto geral: a frente passou em V.Nova de Cerveira antes das 22h, antes das 23 em Braga, estará a deixar agora o Porto e a chegar à Beira Litoral






Tendo em conta o seu aspecto pouco impressionante na imagem de satélite os acumulados de precipitação são relativamente notáveis.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Que enxurro!!


Até faz fumo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2014 às 00:32)

E por aqui continua!

Chove torrencialmente com vento à mistura!

Espectáculo!!


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 00:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E por aqui continua!
> 
> Chove torrencialmente com vento à mistura!
> 
> Espectáculo!!



Então quer dizer que a frente ainda não passou de Braga!


----------



## Paelagius (7 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

Chove imenso!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Nov 2014 às 01:06)

StormRic disse:


> Então quer dizer que a frente ainda não passou de Braga!



Está um um pouco fragmentada. Olhando pelo radar percebe-se isso. Esta chuva que caiu por aqui há pouco proveio de um aguaceiro, não propriamente da linha de frente, no entanto está obviamente relacionado com esta.


Por agora mais calmo, foi tudo muito rápido tal como estava previsto.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 01:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está um um pouco fragmentada. Olhando pelo radar percebe-se isso. Esta chuva que caiu por aqui há pouco proveio de um aguaceiro, não propriamente da linha de frente, no entanto está obviamente relacionado com esta.
> 
> 
> Por agora mais calmo, foi tudo muito rápido tal como estava previsto.



Assim percebe-se melhor este quadro da precipitação até às 00h









No entanto as temperaturas ainda não desceram no Norte. Será que a chuva que caíu não são linhas de instabilidade pré-frontais? Também me parece que a frente ondulou.
Esperemos pela análise sinóptica das 00h.


----------



## Stinger (7 Nov 2014 às 01:25)

Que temporal por Gondomar


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 02:33)

Às 00 horas a frente estava exactamente sobre a região do Porto:




precipitação das 00h à 01h:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 03:05)

Acumulados máximos até à 02h de hoje:





valores relativamente modestos, só Cabeceiras, Luzim e Braga estiveram à altura de uma frente de "chuva forte" para o noroeste. Veremos o que a frente deixa na região centro daqui a pouco.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2014 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *13 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *5 mm *até ao momento.

13.4 ºc actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu muito nublado depois dos aguaceiros de início da madrugada.
O acumulado de hoje é de 6,4 mm.
O vento sopra fraco de NNO\NO.

*Tatual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2014 às 14:10)

às 7:40 VC tinha uns belos 17graus e sol










houve uma altura que ficou bastante cinzento mas não caiu uma gota. O sol brilha neste momento.


----------



## Névoa (7 Nov 2014 às 18:49)

Dia quente por aqui, às 15:00 S. Gens registou 18,5C, e aparentemente nem sequer tivemos temperaturas abaixo dos 10C nesta noite.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Resumo da frente para as estações a norte de Aveiro-Viseu (máximos dos acumulados nos intervalos de tempo):


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 18:56)

Acumulado total e máximos dos acumulados em intervalos de tempo parciais, desde que começou a chover após o "verão" de Outubro, dia 31 às 18h, até hoje às 18h






Os valores para Massarelos não devem ser considerados por a estação ter estado a funcionar mal e ter sido desactivada recentemente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Nov 2014 às 19:26)

Boas,
Atuais 12,7ºC com 80%hr
Acumulado hoje 2,8mm, só choveu até as 2h da manhã.

Ontem acumulei 8,9mm e a rajada máxima foi de 67kmh:assobio:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 19:27)

cookie disse:


> houve uma altura que ficou bastante cinzento mas não caiu uma gota. O sol brilha neste momento.



É mesmo, muito cinzento e parece que vai chover mas é só ameaça, nem um pingo. Por aqui foi o mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 19:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Atuais 12,7ºC com 80%hr
> Acumulado hoje 2,8mm, só choveu até as 2h da manhã.
> 
> Ontem acumulei 8,9mm e a rajada máxima foi de 67kmh:assobio:



Portanto 11,7mm para esta frente, está de acordo com os valores aí perto para o Porto, e tudo acabou pelas 2-3h.


----------



## Cadito (7 Nov 2014 às 19:43)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulado total e máximos dos acumulados em intervalos de tempo parciais, desde que começou a chover após o "verão" de Outubro, dia 31 às 18h, até hoje às 18h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bom, StormRic. 

Parece que temos um empate técnico...


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 19:50)

Cadito disse:


> Muito bom, StormRic.
> 
> Parece que temos um empate técnico...



É verdade, achei estranho mas verifiquei e é mesmo, grande coincidência. 

Gostava de arranjar maneira de integrar as estações privadas, nomeadamente as dos membros daqui, mas não tenho conhecimentos para isso. Haverá alguma base de dados para as redes privadas?


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

foto do entardecer




confirma-se o temporal para amanhã?


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

Boa noite,

Belo dia de Outono hoje, sem chuva e com temperaturas bastante amenas. Neste momento o firmamento encontra-se quase completamente coberto, permitindo ainda aqui e ali o atravessamento da prateada luz da nossa lua.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

cookie disse:


> foto do entardecer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa foto com dois _*sundogs*_.

Vai ser mais uma boa entrada de noroeste mas não é um temporal que preocupe. Atenção ao mar.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 22:41)

Totais e máximos estritamente de Novembro:


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2014 às 02:53)

Chuva moderada por cá com 10,7°C.


----------



## supercell (8 Nov 2014 às 09:03)

Céu pouco nublado por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

Manhã sem chuva, para já, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2014 às 10:42)

Boas 
Atuais 14,2ºc com 86%hr 
Vou com 3,3mm acumulados 
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade , para já rajada max de 42kmh.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Nov 2014 às 10:53)

Bom dia.
Chove torrencialmente neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2014 às 10:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia.
> Chove torrencialmente neste momento.


Comfirmo, que enxurro!!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 10:57)

Já chove pelo Porto.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 10:57)

Grande escuridão em aproximação, sigo com *3.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 11:03)

Chuva intensa com gotas grossas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2014 às 11:08)

Por aqui começa a pingar !

EDIT: chuva forte agora!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Chove muito bem agora!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 11:22)

Muito forte agora, já faz fumo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2014 às 11:28)

Tempo muito fechado por aqui.
Rajadas fortes !


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 11:36)

*10.2 mm* acumulados, chuva e mais chuva


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

Fortíssima neste momento e puxada a vento!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Nov 2014 às 11:42)

Chove tanto a ponto de condicionar a visibilidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2014 às 11:44)

Chove intensamente


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2014 às 11:51)

Rajada de 64kmh!


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Nov 2014 às 11:58)

Por cá acumulado de 9,6mm


----------



## cookie (8 Nov 2014 às 11:59)

Chuva moderada a forte e pingas bem gordas. Vento moderado.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 12:13)

Parece que o site do ISEP já está outra vez on.

Neste momento a estação segue com: 23.11 mm e um rain rate máximo de 143.51 mm/h às  11:45.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 12:30)

*19.6 mm* acumulados por aqui até ao momento, continua a chover, está mais fresco com 12.5 ºc actuais.

 Novembro segue com *130 mm* até ao momento e nem a metade do mês chegou


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2014 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Por cá também a chuva por vezes forte a marcar o final da manhã.
Sigo com um acumulado de *19,0 mm*.
neste momento não chove e o céu apresenta-se encoberto.
O vento sopra fraco de S\SSO.

*Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 93%
*​Bom fim de semana


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Nov 2014 às 13:17)

Aguaceiro diluviano!!! 


Impressionante a intensidade da chuva.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 13:56)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade neste momento.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Que incrível o quanto chove...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 13:59)

Com gotas bem gordas...


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Célula com rotação quase formou um tornado, incrível!

Aliás suspeito que tenha tocado o solo por segundos !


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 14:02)

Snifa disse:


> Célula com rotação quase formou um tornado, incrível!
> 
> Aliás suspeito que tenha tocado o solo por segundos !


Apanhaste-a? Em que zona?


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Apanhaste-a? Em que zona?



Daqui a pouco coloco os videos, foi zona de Leça


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 14:08)

Boa! Queremos ver isso!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2014 às 14:11)

Chuva muito forte acompanhada de rajadas 60kmh


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 14:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa! Queremos ver isso!



A rotação e agitação da base era notória, bem visível mesmo com o video à  velocidade normal, vários segmentos tentaram formar funis, e a determinado momento subiu do solo uma nuvem em agitação como que sugada pela nuvem mãe 

A chuvada que se segui foi fortíssima!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Nov 2014 às 14:30)

Descida acentuada da temperatura com a rotação do vento para WNW/ NW!
Atuais 11,9ºc


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 14:39)

O sol já espreita por aqui. Nuvens em dissipação permitindo já ver o céu em alguns pontos.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

Cá fica então o vídeo que fiz ( ver em *720 p *) da célula em rotação, o vídeo está na sua velocidade normal de filmagem, notem a agitação e rotação da base:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Fantástico!  Era uma célula com uma dimensão muito considerável! O que também é interessante é ver como, pelo menos assim aparenta, a chuva também rodava!  Vê-se claramente uma série de tentativas de formação de um funil. Muito bem apanhado, tenho de ir viver para o Marquês tá visto!


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2014 às 15:28)

Cá fica uma versão do vídeo mas em modo acelerado ( 8x )  ( ver *720p *)

Aos 12 segundos algo parece querer subir do solo e aos 22 segundos é ainda mais notório:


----------



## rozzo (8 Nov 2014 às 15:37)

Curioso o elevado número de episódios de células em rotação com fluxos de oeste e noroeste no litoral nos últimos tempos. Certamente a anomalia significativa da temperatura do mar terá um bom peso...


----------



## Stinger (8 Nov 2014 às 16:38)

Ironicamente eu tambem apanhei com "isso " numa zona em sao pedro da cova !

As nuvens estavam a embater na dita serra e na parte de baixo as nuvens acumularam se e vi claramente uma grande rotaçao e grandes rajadas de vento , com isto só via á minha frente as arvores a abanar todas e tudo o que era lixo "voou" para o ceu .

Segui este "fenomeno" e via se "destroços" por onde passou , só lixo nas ruas e afins .

De notar que pouquissimo antes disto houve grande enxurrada de gotas bastante grandes .


A minha maria até disse que parecia um "mini tornado" tal a rotaçao das nuvens


----------



## ecobcg (8 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica então o vídeo que fiz ( ver em *720 p *) da célula em rotação, o vídeo está na sua velocidade normal de filmagem, notem a agitação e rotação da base:



Excelente registo sim senhor!


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2014 às 17:15)

Bom registo!
É sem duvida uma estrutura supercelular.

Para hoje não fiz previsão ( nem vi bem os modelos) portanto nem sei até que ponto as condições estavam muito propicias ou não..no entanto, como disse o Rozzo, os fortes gradientes termicos verticais proporcionados pelo oceano quente, em conjunto com alguma helicidade na atmosfera, criam muitas vezes estruturas rotativas,  que depois caso a atmosfera permita, podem evolur em supercelulas.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica então o vídeo que fiz ( ver em *720 p *) da célula em rotação, o vídeo está na sua velocidade normal de filmagem, notem a agitação e rotação da base:



Parabéns Snifa, tiveste bom olho e boa câmera para observar este fenómeno. 

Tens de criar um grupo para caçar tempestades no Litoral Norte, és um membro do fórum que eu respeito muito tal como todos os outros e admiro muito o teu trabalho que fazes. Tens um bom local para observar tempestades, nuvens, agora só falta caçares tempestades em Portugal.


----------



## vamm (8 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Isso é que foi uma caçada e peras! 
Muito bem captado e nota-se bastante bem o movimento de rotação e a chuva que andava a "dançar" também. "Felizmente" esse monstrinho não teve forças para alcançar bem o chão.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2014 às 18:43)

Bom fim de dia.

Aliás: GRANDE FIM DE DIA, com este vídeo do *Snifa.*
PARABÉNS por mais um belo momento deste fórum.
O que me dá a entender é que terá se formado um tornado observando a chuva em rotação, mas sem detritos visíveis nunca teremos a certeza absoluta do que foi aquilo. Um tornado normalmente para ser classificado tem de ser visível até ao solo, isto é, ter a certeza que efectivamente o vórtice tocou o solo. E não nos podemos esquecer que num meio urbano é bastante mais difícil termos detritos pelo ar.

Por cá o céu mantêm-se muito nublado, agora num regime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
O acumulado do dia é de *23,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## cookie (8 Nov 2014 às 19:25)

Fantástico vídeo!! MUITO BOM MESMO!!


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2014 às 20:29)

Os meus Parabéns Snifa o video está fantástico , nota-se claramente a nuvem em rotação e a tentativa de formar o tornado mais que duas vezes até, tem-se assistido a um "grande" numero desses fenómenos pela zona do Porto curiosamente.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 21:41)

Volta a chuva com um forte, e rápido, aguaceiro há segundos.


----------



## cookie (8 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Volta a chuva com um forte, e rápido, aguaceiro há segundos.


O mesmo por aqui. De momento tudo calmo e 13graus.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Volta a chover forte pelo Porto.


----------



## ipinto (9 Nov 2014 às 02:48)

Grande aguaceiro neste momento com granizo á mistura...


----------



## Stinger (9 Nov 2014 às 03:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de dia.
> 
> Aliás: GRANDE FIM DE DIA, com este vídeo do *Snifa.*
> PARABÉNS por mais um belo momento deste fórum.
> ...




Por aqui vi muitos detritos a ir para  " ceu" e as arvores a abanarem loucamente e o meu carro a abanar tambem . Tinha em cima do meu carro nuvens em rotaçao


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 03:23)

Máximos dos acumulados para esta frente do dia 8. As primeiras precipitações foram registadas desde as 23h de dia 7, Registos terminados à 2h do dia 9, já com precipitações de alguns aguaceiros pós-frontais.
O intervalos de tempo mais significativos são os de 6 horas e de 12 horas; os acréscimos para as 24 horas são, em geral, pouco significativos.
Notável coincidência dos máximos horários, mas efectivamente registados em períodos diferentes: V.Nova de Cerveira das 10 às 11h e Porto (aeroporto) das 11 às 12h.






Editado: registos até às 2h; Massarelos eliminada; retorno bem vindo de Monção (Valinha).

Totais de Novembro actuais:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Nov 2014 às 04:40)

Que estrondo aqui!


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 05:01)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que estrondo aqui!



Uma DEA? Não há registo de DEA's em qualquer sítio (IPMA, AEMet, Sat24, Blitzortung).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Nov 2014 às 05:38)

Eu ouvi um grande estrondo lá fora. Até estava a ouvir uma música de headphones mas rapidamente tirei e claramente me parecia um trovão, até porque depois começou a chover.


----------



## cookie (9 Nov 2014 às 08:03)

Por vc não me apercebi de nada... De momento está  sol e 13graus com 94%HR


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2014 às 08:09)

Bom dia!
Algumas nuvens a sudoeste mas, para já, a manhã pelo Porto está gloriosa, plena de sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2014 às 08:59)

Grande célula a WSW daqui !
Tem atividade elétrica  segundo sat24


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2014 às 09:00)

Vem mais células de NNW em direção zona do Porto !


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2014 às 09:27)

chove bem por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2014 às 09:36)

Por aqui também vai pingando há algum tempo mas nada de especial a assinalar; essencialmente aguaceiros breves e fracos.


----------



## cookie (9 Nov 2014 às 09:37)

A escurecer em VC!! :-D


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

Este Aguaceiros acumulou 0,3mm
Vou com 4,6mm acumulados 
Está fresco com 9,4ºc E 91%HR


----------



## cookie (9 Nov 2014 às 10:21)

:/ de novo o sol


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2014 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Temos uma manhã fria, com aguaceiros fracos e vento também fraco de NO (dominante).
O nevoeiro também se fez sentir por períodos.
Por vezes caem umas pingas tímidas mas o sol também brilha por entre as abertas.
O acumulado de hoje é de *2,0 mm*.

*Tmín: 5,1ºC

Tatual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 87%*​
Bom domingo


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

por aqui tempo fresco com mínima de *7.5 ºc *

Actual: 12.0 ºc

Precipitação acumulada: *3.8 mm*

Algumas nuvens em especial mais a Oeste, aqui por cima da Cidade um céu azul profundo e relativamente com boa visibilidade, bom para fotografar aviões a grande altitude 

Uma foto  que fiz há pouco, voo da Ibéria vindo de San Salvador e com destino a Madrid a mais de 11 000 metros sobre o Porto:







Deve estar bem fresquinho a estas altitudes..


----------



## Névoa (9 Nov 2014 às 13:02)

Desta feita, parece que o tempo é o mesmo "dos dois lados da rua", ou seja, Porto e Senhora da Hora com tempo igual. Ontem à tarde quando vinha de metro reparei que o tempo estava escuro e fechado até Francos, e daí começava o céu azul, ainda no Porto.
Mas é mesmo isso, hoje há um belo céu azul, sol e frio, algo que gosto muito.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Nov 2014 às 14:37)

Boa tarde.
À pouco tempo atrás caiu um aguaceiro.
Deixo aqui um vídeo da sua passagem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2014 às 16:40)

Céu limpo por aqui:


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

Atuais 11,8ºC com 75% HR
Vento NNW
Acumulados 4,6mm.
Foto tirada à pouco:


----------



## Paula (9 Nov 2014 às 18:44)

Boas!

De momento, 10.1ºC e um ar gelado na rua


----------



## cookie (9 Nov 2014 às 20:36)

panorâmica não muito boa tirada pela hora de almoço. O dia acabou por se manter quase sempre solarengo e apenas cairam 3 gotitas pelas 17:30.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2014 às 20:43)

Bom, hoje o dia também não deu para muito mais que isto...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Nov 2014 às 21:01)

Boa noite,
Temperatura 9.7, céu limpo


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

Boas,
Está fresco lá fora, estão 8,6ºc 
Minima de hoje foi 7,8ºC  e máxima de 13ºc .
Foto tirada ás 16:53H





Agora :


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

Boa noite.

Pelo vale do Sousa há bancos de nevoeiro. Entre paredes e Penafiel o nevoeiro é bastante fechado.
Noite fresca.

Neste momento em Paços de Ferreira:

*Tatual: 4,3ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2014 às 23:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Pelo vale do Sousa há bancos de nevoeiro. Entre paredes e Penafiel o nevoeiro é bastante fechado.
> Noite fresca.
> ...



 quatro graus? está mesmo frio! Se começa a chover com a aproximação da frente quente esta noite e a temperatura ainda estiver um pouco mais baixa, como é de esperar, pode nevar aí, certo?


----------



## meteoamador (9 Nov 2014 às 23:58)

Interessante por ai esta mesmo fresquinho  

Ao contrario daqui que subiu 0.5º na última meia hora, estão 8.1º atuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2014 às 00:57)

Boa madrugada...

Não há hipótese de nevar. A temperatura já começou a subir.
Apesar de baixa temperatura, não é fácil por cá nevar. A proximidade atlântica faz-se sentir rapidamente com pontos de orvalho altos o que inviabiliza a neve mesmo com 0ºC. Por vezes, em condições de humidade baixa e entradas de N ou  de NE\E aí, sim, pode nevar com temperaturas positivas (0 a 4ºC).
Os bancos de nevoeiro da zona vão começando lentamente a levantar, um prenúncio da chuva que virá esta 2ª feira.

Tatual: 4,8ºC
Hr: 95%
P.Orvalho: 4ºC​


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2014 às 02:54)

Frente quente a chegar, já há precipitação fraca em algumas estações e imagem de satélite mostra a nublosidade e encobrir grande parte do território:


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2014 às 05:06)

por volta das 3h pareceu-me ter ouvido roncos ao longe. Cairam meia dúzia de pingas.


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2014 às 08:19)

Em VC 11 graus e ceu mais carregado a norte. Começou ha pouco a chover


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2014 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

Por cá já tivemos alguns chuviscos. O céu permanece encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de NNO.
Os bancos de nevoeiro  da madrugada já se dissiparam.
Parece-me que lentamente o vento rodará para S\SO e com isso virá a chuva que poderá ser forte para o fim da manhã.
A madrugada foi fria e a manhã mantêm-se fresca.

*Tmín: 4,3ºC

Tatual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Nov 2014 às 10:27)

Boas!
Mínima fresca 6,9ºC agora estão 11,2ºC .
O vento que rodou para Sul ( 6:30h) tem vindo aumentar de intensidade ,rajada máxima de 42kmh.


----------



## james (10 Nov 2014 às 11:03)

Bom dia ,

Já vai chovendo por cá , após um fim de semana com aguaceiros ( muito ) fortes no sábado e aguaceiros fracos ontem .

Tatual : 12 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Nov 2014 às 11:58)

Que griso lá fora...  Vai chovendo, com 9º


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Boas!

Neste momento estou na A4 perto de Amarante e chove, a visibilidade é muito reduzida e no termómetro de autocarro  estão  apenas 11ºC.


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2014 às 14:32)

Uau... Cada rajada de vento!!! Aguaceiros e de momento 14graus.


----------



## Névoa (10 Nov 2014 às 15:30)

Dia profundamente cinzento, marcado por um vento matinal que assobiava de forma particularnente aterradora. 
A transcriçâo dos dados horários de S. Gens revela apenas temperaturas medianas, contudo, algo a rondar os 8C à noite e os 12 ou 13C à tarde.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Nov 2014 às 15:43)

Boa tarde
Temp. actual 13.9
Chuva moderada, vento fraco/ moderado


----------



## mr_miglas (10 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

MeteoPateira

Temperatura - 13ºC
Humidade Rel. - 96%
Precipitação acumulada - 3mm

Vento de Sul, a subir de intensidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2014 às 15:45)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente começa a chover como deve ser...
A chuva é moderada e é puxada a vento moderado de SSO.
O acumulado é agora de *9,4 mm*.
O céu permanece encoberto.

*Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Stinger (10 Nov 2014 às 16:19)

Pessoal está aqui outro video proximo da minha localizaçao e onde se mostra o dito tornado :


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 16:30)

Para a próxima vê lá se apanhas a roupa excelente video e o gato(a) também é meteolouco .


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2014 às 16:36)

era mesmo um monstro!! Muito bem apanhado.
gato?!? Não vi o gato... La terei que assistir outra vez ao vídeo


----------



## Stinger (10 Nov 2014 às 16:37)

Até desfez aquele telhado , muito potente


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (10 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal está aqui outro video proximo da minha localizaçao e onde se mostra o dito tornado :


Brutal! Foi grande apanhado sem dúvida!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal está aqui outro video proximo da minha localizaçao e onde se mostra o dito tornado :


Não consigo ver! 

Edit: já vi!  O gato estava pronto para saltar pela janela!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Nov 2014 às 20:39)

Boas!
Sigo com 12ºc máxima do dia até agora.
Acumulados 7,9mm
Rajada máxima foi de 67.3kmh


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Nov 2014 às 20:44)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal está aqui outro video proximo da minha localizaçao e onde se mostra o dito tornado :



Excelente video!!
Sabes me dizer a direção que estas voltado logo no inicio do video?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Nov 2014 às 21:17)

bom apanhado!

a direcçao e porto valongo o video é gravado junto a estrada d.miguel.
penso que este tornado tenha ficado por ali devido a altimetria!


----------



## meteoamador (10 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Depois de um dia de chuva miudinha e persistente chove com alguma intensidade neste momento 

Tatual 12.2º C


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal está aqui outro video proximo da minha localizaçao e onde se mostra o dito tornado :



Vocês são uns tolos, mas no bom sentido. 

Excelente apanhado, se não fosse as janelas duplas o vidro tinha estalado.

Estavas no local certo à hora certa e conhecias muito bem a direcção do movimento das nuvens por isso os meus parabéns.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

Tudo muito calmo pelo Porto neste momento. Não chove mas as nuvens passam a grande velocidade. Vamos aguardar e ver o que nos trarão as próximas horas.


----------



## cookie (10 Nov 2014 às 22:10)

Liguei o aquecimento em casa... Ha pouco caiu um aguaceoro forte. 
Off topic: Os meus pais ontem foram a Rebordainhos (aldeia que pertence a Bragança) e às 21h estavam 0graus !!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2014 às 22:24)

O panorama do momento é este:



À noite no Porto. 10-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




À noite no Porto. 10-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já vai pingando qualquer coisita agora. As gotas são geladas.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (10 Nov 2014 às 23:31)

Boa Noite , sou novo no fórum , vou reportar de Lousada .
Por aqui está estranhamente calmo 
Temp. 11ºC


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2014 às 23:34)

Bem vindo!


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2014 às 23:35)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Boa Noite , sou novo no fórum , vou reportar de Lousada .
> Por aqui está estranhamente calmo
> Temp. 11ºC



Bem-vindo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 00:04)

Que belo aspecto tem o radar!


Próximas horas prometem alguma animação por aqui.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (11 Nov 2014 às 00:07)

Agradecido 
O que é de esperar nas proximas horas ?


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2014 às 00:09)

Chuva!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 01:00)

Fui à janela e passados 10 segundos vi logo um clarão difuso a NO


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 01:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Chuva!



Também é de esperar trovoada e talvez granizo.


----------



## PauloSR (11 Nov 2014 às 01:04)

Variante do Fojo e Nacional 103 (Braga - Póvoa de Lanhoso) pareciam rios! Fiz este trajeto ás 00h20 e demorei a chegar á Póvoa de Lanhoso cerca de 25 minutos... Nunca conduzi assim com tanta chuva. Metia respeito... Não se via quase nada... Ainda vi um clarão ao longe, fruto de alguma descarga eletrica. De momento, já não chove na Pª. Lanhoso.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 01:10)

Trovoada a NO. 


Edit: ronco bem audível!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 01:22)

Belos clarões e roncos a oeste, está a vir para aqui.


----------



## PauloSR (11 Nov 2014 às 01:33)

Trovão bem audível há dois minutos sensivelmente...


----------



## PauloSR (11 Nov 2014 às 01:34)

Mais um  Ela aí vem!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 01:39)

Dilúvio!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 01:43)

Chove com uma intensidade incrível!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Nov 2014 às 01:50)

Cerca de 40 minutos atrás, caiu um aguaceiro moderado e com um pouco de trovoada a mistura.
Permanece tudo calmo


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 01:54)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal está aqui outro video proximo da minha localizaçao e onde se mostra o dito tornado :



Execelente reportagem realizada com notável sangue-frio  Quem foi o autor?


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 02:21)

Rain rate de 105,2 mm registado na estação amadora de Palmeira, aqui perto. 


A EMA de Merelim não emitiu dados nas duas últimas horas. Receio que aconteça como o ano passado em que falhou por esta altura e voltou quase um ano depois. Seria péssimo. Infelizmente é uma estação que falha muito, ainda por cima é um dos penicos de Portugal.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 02:39)

Stinger disse:


> Pessoal está aqui outro video proximo da minha localizaçao e onde se mostra o dito tornado :



Excelente registo! 


Mas, fui o úcico a perceber que não foi ele que gravou? porque ele diz "próximo da minha localização", ou estou enganado?


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 03:46)

Muitos clarões a SW, roncos cada vez mais audíveis.


----------



## Macuser (11 Nov 2014 às 04:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Muitos clarões a SW, roncos cada vez mais audíveis.


Tb já a ouvi... 

Venha ela. Está bem sinalizada no radar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 04:15)

Trovoada muito perto!


Isto hoje não dá para dormir.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Nov 2014 às 04:25)

Confirmo trovoada e agora começa a chover com intensidade.

Perfeita noite para quem não tem de se levantar amanhã de manhã e está a ver uns animes de horror em casa a meio da noite!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 04:39)

Está mais longe agora. Zona da Póvoa para este deve estar interessante.

Bem vou dormir que já está mais que na hora!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Nov 2014 às 04:49)

Não estou a conseguir pegar o sono. Roncada bastante forte. Trovoada deve andar nas nossas proximidades. Animação garantida neste momento mas já se ouvia roncada ao longe por volta da 1H da madrugada; entretanto aproximou-se bastante e a frequência tambem. Já choveu bem desde a meia noite. Outono 100% minhoto. o vento agora tá calmo e a chuva tambem. Boa noite a todos. (A reportar desde o TLM)


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2014 às 04:49)

Dilúvio!
Acordei agora com vento forte e chuva a bater nos vidros


----------



## Stinger (11 Nov 2014 às 06:34)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Excelente registo!
> 
> 
> Mas, fui o úcico a perceber que não foi ele que gravou? porque ele diz "próximo da minha localização", ou estou enganado?



Verdade , nao fui eu que filmei pessoal 

Tal como disse foi muto proximo da minha localizaçao e a minha experiencia foi um pouco diferente , o "tornado" esteve em cima do meu carro e foi uma grande experiencia !

A minha "localizaçao" na parte final do video mostra uma zona , onde eu estava precisamente 

No inicio do video tem vista total sobre todo o porto e matosinhos , ou seja , para o oceano atlantico !


----------



## Stinger (11 Nov 2014 às 06:35)

Por aqui tenho estado a ouvir muitos roncos , vi á 10 min um clarao e agora um piscar da electrecidade . Há coisa de 1:10 h atrás caiu grande enxurrada que até acordei


----------



## cookie (11 Nov 2014 às 07:02)

Por aqui houve trovoada as 04:30, ate as 05:20+-


----------



## Paelagius (11 Nov 2014 às 07:18)

Ainda a reportar (sem PC) do telemóvel...


----------



## Stinger (11 Nov 2014 às 07:32)

Aqui nada se passa !


----------



## xes (11 Nov 2014 às 08:20)

Bom dia

Por volta das 2 da manha ouvi vento bastante forte e nem sabia se era chuva ou mesmo vento mas era mesmo muito alguém sabe como posso ver históricos do vento?


----------



## supercell (11 Nov 2014 às 08:49)

Está medonho lá fora com este granizo e vento!


----------



## supercell (11 Nov 2014 às 09:04)

Trovoada!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2014 às 09:20)

Por aqui aguaceiros por vezes fortes, e trovoada (forte) por volta das 4:50


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2014 às 09:28)

Bom dia.

Fiquei sem electricidade mas não dei conta. Se houve trovoada não ouvi o ronco: o dela ou _o MEU RONCO_!

Tivemos alguns aguaceiros moderados por cá, um precisamente agora.
O acumulado de ontem ficou nos 14,7 mm e hoje levo *13,7 mm* de precipitação.

*Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2014 às 10:01)

Estou no ISEP, grande chuvada por aqui!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Nov 2014 às 10:38)

Bom dia
Fui brindado com um excelente aguaceiro acompanhado por uma trovoada ligeira


----------



## cookie (11 Nov 2014 às 14:07)

E pronto, hoje que havia nuvens brutais, arco iris e mais nao sei quê... Não tive hipotese de tirar fotos...  manhas muito ventosa com aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Nov 2014 às 14:43)

Aguaceiro intenso em Palmeira com direito a um belo arco íris sobre o rio Cávado.


----------



## Névoa (11 Nov 2014 às 14:46)

Muito sol por aqui até cerca de meia hora atrás, um dia quente e  que seria muito característico da data, não fosse ter começado a chover logo depois que cheguei a casa.  Mas nota-se a subida de temperatura mesmo com a chuva, e ao sol já estava a ficar calor demais, até.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2014 às 14:54)

chove intensamente


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (11 Nov 2014 às 16:59)

Por aqui pouco choveu , e as abertas foram constantes mas esta a ficar muito frio o que associado ao vento transmite uma sensação térmica desgradavel


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

chuva forte !!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2014 às 17:53)

Tanta água !continua a chover com grande intensidade!


----------



## guimeixen (11 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

Algumas fotos e um vídeo do dia de hoje.






















O último arco-íris do dia:






E agora o vídeo:


----------



## jpmartins (11 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

Boa tarde,

Dia de muita chuva, 19.6mm até ao momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,
Aguaceiro moderado de momento


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 19:35)

Boas,  por aqui dia de aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes mas de curta  duração, sigo com 8.4 mm até ao momento, há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 19:36)

Acumulados até às 16 horas de hoje por este sistema frontal:





chuva regular sem sobressaltos, acumulados em 24 horas significativos em algumas estações, especialmente porque é mais um episódio de chuva numa lista que está a ser longa. Albufeiras a encher bem, quando começarem a ter de descarregar com mais força terão início as usuais inundações ribeirinhas.
Não me convenço que S.Gens esteja a registar bem.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2014 às 19:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas fotos e um vídeo do dia de hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 muito boa reportagem, visão esclarecedora do dia!


----------



## guimeixen (11 Nov 2014 às 20:04)

StormRic disse:


> muito boa reportagem, visão esclarecedora do dia!



Obrigado!



E neste momento aguaceiro mesmo torrencial! Acho que também tinha algumas pedrinhas de granizo no início do aguaceiro.
Continua a chover forte.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Nov 2014 às 20:13)

Chove agora moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2014 às 20:23)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia pleno de aguaceiros moderados, alguns mais fortes, especialmente durante a tarde.
Também tive a sorte de ver um arco-íris pelas 9h30, algo que já há muito não tinha o prazer de observar.

Neste momento nada a registar.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2014 às 21:10)

Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 21:22)

Forte chuvada por aqui fez o acumulado subir para *10.8 mm*, continua a chover mas mais fraco 

12.9 ºc actuais


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

Mais uma grande carga de água agora

*11.8 mm*


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Continuam os aguaceiros fortes a muito fortes!


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 21:40)

Que dilúvio agora!


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 21:46)

Fortíssima chuvada e continua : *16 mm* acumulados 

Gotas grossas, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

De onde saiu esta chuva toda? Chove como se não houvesse amanhã


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

Snifa disse:


> De onde saiu esta chuva toda? Chove como se não houvesse amanhã


Daqui! 



http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...KcGVOxnWA/201411112100_msg3_msg_ir_piber.jpeg


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 22:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Daqui!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Certamente há células embutidas nessa linha pois a chuva foi muito forte por aqui, agora chove mais fraco, também me pareceu algo localizado em termos da maior intensidade da chuva, ainda por cima tinha movimento lento


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

chove a potes !!
que barulho!!


----------



## dj_teko (11 Nov 2014 às 22:20)




----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2014 às 22:51)

Volta a chover com intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

Snifa disse:


> Certamente há células embutidas nessa linha pois a chuva foi muito forte por aqui, agora chove mais fraco, também me pareceu algo localizado em termos da maior intensidade da chuva, ainda por cima tinha movimento lento


Certamente que sim. Aliás, acabou de passar por aqui outra descarga bem forte há coisa de minutos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Snifa disse:


> Volta a chover com intensidade





João Pedro disse:


> Certamente que sim. Aliás, acabou de passar por aqui outra descarga bem forte há coisa de minutos.



Aquele _*jet*_ mesmo aí por cima tem com certeza responsabilidades.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Nov 2014 às 01:54)

Chove intensamente!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Nov 2014 às 04:06)

Chove bem


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2014 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

Ontem terminei o dia com um acumulado de *22,1 mm*.
Hoje, com aguaceiros fracos pela madrugada, um deles mesmo agora mas moderado, levo um acumulado de *5,3 mm*.
Para mais logo teremos então o regresso da chuva (que saudades!) que poderá ser por vezes forte aqui no nosso cantinho.

*Tatual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

Graças às fortes chuvadas  ontem o acumulado foi de *21.8 mm* 

Hoje sigo com 1 mm até ao momento.

13.8 ºc actuais.

Novembro segue com *164.4 mm *

Mais logo a chuva forte estará de volta


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 15:16)

Boas!
Por agora tudo calmo, sigo com 15,1ºc / 80% hr e vento moderado se SSW !
O Acumulado de ontem foi de 19,3mm

Para logo vamos ter chuva forte, as imagens satélite explicam bem o que vem aí..


----------



## Fernando Costa (12 Nov 2014 às 15:36)

Será que teremos direito a trovoada?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 16:43)

Isso é que era de valor!


----------



## Névoa (12 Nov 2014 às 17:21)

Aguaceiros alternados com sol durante o princípio da tarde na Senhora da Hora e no Porto, mas agora o azul do céu parece ter desaparecido totalmente, vamos ver o que nos aguarda nas próximas horas.
Bastante mais fresco na Senhora da Hora que no Porto, agora à tardinha.


----------



## ruka (12 Nov 2014 às 18:10)

aí vem ela...


----------



## cookie (12 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

grande estouro por aqui e energia 0! Estou a aceder via trafego de dados. Não sei se esta avaria terá a ver com alguma descarga elétrica ou se será pura coincidência


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Será que teremos direito a trovoada?





ruka disse:


> aí vem ela...



Até ao momento essa formação frontal não traz qualquer actividade eléctrica, mas os ecos de radar da chuva são intensos, mesmo Coruche consegue apanhá-los bem:


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 18:16)

cookie disse:


> grande estouro por aqui e energia 0! Estou a aceder via trafego de dados. Não sei se esta avaria terá a ver com alguma descarga elétrica ou se será pura coincidência



Muito provavelmente é uma coincidência, é que não há registo em qualquer detector de DEA's, até ao momento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 18:31)

*VERTENTE OESTE*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 18:35)

*Vertente SUL*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Vento fraco S/SO
Temperatura 15.9


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Nov 2014 às 19:02)

Será que têm trovoada?


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 19:10)




----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 19:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Será que têm trovoada?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-novembro-2014.7934/page-39#post-456274


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

Boa tarde! tenho andado desaparecido pois não tenho estado no local do qual costumo reportar 
Neste momento por aqui (Freamunde) o tempo segue calmo com temperatura de *12.3ºC*!
Este mês segue já com *446mm* acumulados! 
A partir de agora irei reportar da zona do ISEP! Fora os fim de semanas nos quais volto ao local do costume!


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2014 às 19:33)

Já chove aqui, mas fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

O vento está a aumentar de intensidade! 
Rajada de 43kmh!


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 19:53)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Este mês segue já com *446mm* acumulados!



Esse valor parece-me excessivo, não tenho conhecimento de registos em estação alguma que atingissem sequer os 300mm. De certeza que é um total só de Novembro?


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Começa a chover


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começa a chover



Mais a norte daí já terá começado há cerca de uma hora e acumulado bem:






Até às 18h ainda não ha registos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

Chuva e vento moderados.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Nov 2014 às 20:00)

StormRic disse:


> Esse valor parece-me excessivo, não tenho conhecimento de registos em estação alguma que atingissem sequer os 300mm. De certeza que é um total só de Novembro?


Sim é a partir da meia noite de dia 1 de Novembro, penso que o meu vizinho *Aristocrata* deve ter um acumulado semelhante...já varias vezes me questionei o porque de esta zona do concelho de Paços de Ferreira ter sempre acumulados bem superiores aos das redondezas, penso que está relacionado com o relevo, mas qualquer dia irei perder algum tempo para perceber isto melhor.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 20:02)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sim é a partir da meia noite de dia 1 de Novembro, penso que o meu vizinho *Aristocrata* deve ter um acumulado semelhante...já varias vezes me questionei o porque de esta zona do concelho de Paços de Ferreira ter sempre acumulados bem superiores aos das redondezas, penso que está relacionado com o relevo, mas qualquer dia irei perder algum tempo para perceber isto melhor.



Há mais alguma estação aí perto que confirme esse valor? 446mm é demais para 11 dias. Estações que têm acumulados comparáveis ao do Aristocrata nem a metade disso estão. Esse acumulado colocava esse local no topo da precipitação de todo o território.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Nov 2014 às 20:05)

Esse acumulado parece irrealista, será que não estás a ver mal?
Por aqui já chove fraco.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

Chove forte neste momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

StormRic disse:


> Há mais alguma estação aí perto que confirme esse valor?


Tens aqui o link da estação do membro *Aristocrata *
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IPORTOPA2#history/s20141013/e20141112/mmonth
O acumulado é ligeiramente inferior. Aqui sempre foi assim o ano hidrológico passado acumulou cerca de 2600mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Nov 2014 às 20:13)

Esse acumulado da estação do membro Aristocrata é um acumulado mensal desde 13 de Outubro até hoje, em Novembro com certeza o acumulado é muito inferior..
Estás a fazer confusão colega FreamundeAllez.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Nov 2014 às 20:14)

StormRic disse:


> Esse acumulado colocava esse local no topo da precipitação de todo o território.


Acredito que haja lugares em Portugal Continental onde o acumulado já vai bem superior ao meu, mas infelizmente não têm estações com pluviómetro...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Nov 2014 às 20:15)

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...IPORTOPA2#history/s20141101/e20141112/mcustom
Neste link temos o acumulado desde 1 de Novembro, cerca de 195 mm...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Nov 2014 às 20:19)

Têm razão...estava a ver o acumulado referente ao último mês, ou seja referente entre +/- 15 de Outubro e 12 de Novembro...Peço desculpa, afinal o acumulado para este mês é de *213.4mm*


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Nov 2014 às 20:21)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Têm razão...estava a ver o acumulado referente ao último mês, ou seja referente entre +/- 15 de Outubro e 12 de Novembro...Peço desculpa, afinal o acumulado para este mês é de *213.4mm*


Ainda assim um acumulado muito bom, tendo em conta que nem a meio do mês estamos e, olhando às previsões, até Domingo os 440 mm de que falavas poderão ser atingidos, veremos.
Voltando ao seguimento, neste momento chove moderado.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Ok! Mesmo assim é bastante elevado, como te disse não há estação alguma do IPMA que tenha sequer chegado perto desse valor. Nem Braga, Cabril, Luzim, Cerveira, etc.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 20:34)

Chuva moderada acompanhada de vento moderado, com algumas rajadas fortes


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (12 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Depois do meu enorme erro...voltando ao seguimento... Por aqui a chuva também já marca presença!


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 20:46)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Depois do meu enorme erro...voltando ao seguimento... Por aqui a chuva também já marca presença!



Eu também corrijo um erro meu: efectivamente há quatro estações do IPMA que já ultrapassaram os 200mm este mês, até às 19 horas de hoje:
Braga, Merelim: 213,0mm
V.N.Cerveira: *258,5*mm
Lams de Mouro: 203,6mm
Cabril: *228,4*mm
e Luzim que é mais perto de P.Ferreira: 198,9mm 

É muita chuva!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 21:03)

chove bem agora !
Vento forte


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Até às 19h ainda estava fraca a precipitação:









entretanto a frente avança para o interior muito rapidamente:


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 21:11)

Às 18 horas a frente quente ainda não estava no litoral, deve estar neste momento a passar. A frente fria não parece estar organizada, tem pouca convecção ainda, a julgar pela imagem de satélite:


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Boas,

Já vai chovendo por aqui, acompanhada de rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

Chove bem por aqui e com gotas grossas


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 21:52)

Rajada de 53kmh!
Chove intensamente


----------



## guimeixen (12 Nov 2014 às 21:57)

Chove bem também por aqui.


----------



## Paula (12 Nov 2014 às 22:05)

Boas!

Chove bem por cá!


----------



## meteoamador (12 Nov 2014 às 22:11)

Boas noites
Chove intensamente, gotas bem grossas 

Tatual 13.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já vai chovendo por aqui, acompanhada de rajadas por vezes fortes.





Snifa disse:


> Chove bem por aqui e com gotas grossas





Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada de 53kmh!
> Chove intensamente





guimeixen disse:


> Chove bem também por aqui.





Paula disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Chove bem por cá!





meteoamador disse:


> Boas noites
> Chove intensamente, gotas bem grossas
> 
> Tatual 13.3ºC



Provavelmente é a frente quente a entrar:
antes, às 21h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









há pouco:


----------



## jpmartins (12 Nov 2014 às 22:48)

Célula a aproximar-se de Aveiro, ainda um pouco longe


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 23:00)

jpmartins disse:


> Célula a aproximar-se de Aveiro, ainda um pouco longe



Chegará em menos de uma hora:





ainda não percebi bem se essas células estão associadas à frente fria mas parece-me que não.

Como é que estão a variar as temperaturas pelo litoral norte/centro?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

Vento moderado, com rajadas "jeitosas"


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Vento moderado, com rajadas "jeitosas"



Por aqui rajada máx de 58kmh !


----------



## supercell (12 Nov 2014 às 23:13)

Tudo calmo por aqui


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

Chuva a alastrar mas pelo menos até às 22h sem se intensificar significativamente, chuvas fracas a moderadas.


----------



## cookie (12 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

aqui estão 15,5graus e 93%HR. vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes.
o marido foi passear as cadelas e "está um temporal do caraças la fora".
já temos eletricidade (foi um avaria no posto atrás do prédio -tresanda a queimado) mas continuamos sem o serviço nos (tv, net e tlf)...


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (12 Nov 2014 às 23:37)

Isto não trouxe nada de interessante , chove pouco e o vento sopra moderado


----------



## João Pedro (12 Nov 2014 às 23:42)

Continua tudo muito calmo por aqui no que respeita a chuva. Já no que respeita ao vento/rajadas a história é outra pois tem estado bem animado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Nov 2014 às 23:45)

Temp.16.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2014 às 23:55)

Já há trovoada ao largo de Viana e Caminha.
Estão mesmo a chegar as células fortes:


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2014 às 23:57)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Sim é a partir da meia noite de dia 1 de Novembro, penso que o meu vizinho *Aristocrata* deve ter um acumulado semelhante...já varias vezes me questionei o porque de esta zona do concelho de Paços de Ferreira ter sempre acumulados bem superiores aos das redondezas, penso que está relacionado com o relevo, mas qualquer dia irei perder algum tempo para perceber isto melhor.



A tua elevada precipitação deve ter haver com a altitude em que estás (quase 400m), o efeito ortográfico faz-se sentir bastante ao nível da precipitação, as terras na vizinhança da tua, que ficam em menores altitudes, devem ter valores inferiores aos teus.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

Tudo relativamente calmo neste momento.
Pelas previsões teremos algumas horas de chuva  (do tipo estratiforme aparentemente) durante a madrugada e manhã, sendo isto que nos poderá dar acumulados interessantes.
O vento vai uivando nos fios de alta tensão. Sopra moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.
Já vi uma agradável troca de impressões sobre os acumulados aqui em Paços de Ferreira. Deixo os valores atuais.
Hoje levo um acumulado de *11,7 mm*.
O total acumulado do mês é agora de *206,4 mm*.
O total desde 1 de outubro é de *541,5 mm*. Nada mau! 

*Tatual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## ipinto (13 Nov 2014 às 00:05)

Vem carregadinha esta celula..


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

MSantos disse:


> A tua elevada precipitação deve ter haver com a altitude em que estás (quase 400m), o efeito orográfico faz-se sentir bastante ao nível da precipitação, as terras na vizinhança da tua que ficam em menores altitudes devem ter valores inferiores aos teus.


Não só a altitude mas também o facto de termos um planalto com uma orientação SO\NE, propícia à condensação nas entradas de S\SO, com quase todas as vertentes acima dos 400 metros de altitudes (excepto a SE\S\SO).


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Estas células não parecem dar precipitação convectiva pelo que o radar da meteogalicia nos mostra:










Aguardemos pelo que por aí virá...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> O total desde 1 de outubro é de *541,5 mm*. Nada mau!



Pois, mas cá para o sul, Algarve, esses 541,5mm é mais do que chove num ano inteiro em grande parte dos anos! E mesmo em Lisboa isso representa 70% do normal num ano


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 00:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não só a altitude mas também o facto de termos um planalto com uma orientação SO\NE, propícia à condensação nas entradas de S\SO, com quase todas as vertentes acima dos 400 metros de altitudes (excepto a SE\S\SO).



Não conheço as especificidades geográficas da vossa região, infelizmente essa zona (Interior do distrito do Porto) é uma das que pior conheço do País. 

Faz então todo o sentido o facto dessa "ilha" ter valores tão elevados de precipitação, valores esses encontrados mais amiúde no Alto Minho do que no Douro Litoral.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:15)

E a zona de chuva vai aumentando a sua área, mas não a intensidade:


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 00:16)

Em relação às células prestes a entrar, o radar da meteogalicia também é "pobre" em intensidade na precipitação:









Em relação ao que o MSantos escreve, o interior do Douro Litoral é muito desconhecido de muita, muita gente.
Não só nas belezas escondidas como em termos de climatologia é bastante rico...



MSantos disse:


> Não conheço as especificidades geográficas da vossa região, infelizmente essa zona (Interior do distrito do Porto) é uma das que pior conheço do País.
> 
> Faz então todo o sentido o facto dessa "ilha" ter valores tão elevados de precipitação, valores esses encontrados mais amiúde no Alto Minho do que no Douro Litoral.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 00:22)

Rajadas fortes , máx de 67,3kmh :assobio:
Chove com alguma intensidade!


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:23)

Já está aí no litoral a chuva supostamente mais significativa, a acreditar no radar:


----------



## ipinto (13 Nov 2014 às 00:24)

O Aeroporto já com a metar actualizada LPPR 130010Z 18023KT 7000 -RA FEW018 OVC039 16/14 Q1007


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Chove forte com bastante vento a acompanhar! 

Esta célula é interessante.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

supercell disse:


> Tudo calmo por aqui



Ainda está calmo aÍ? Parece ser a zona onde a chuva vai  carregar mais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 00:30)

Aqui vento moderado com rajadas interessantes. Sem chuva de momento


----------



## dj_teko (13 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

Boa noite vento bem forte e pingas grossas para já .


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (13 Nov 2014 às 00:37)

Por aqui o vento já está bem forte que até já "assobia", a chuva também aumentou de intensidade mas nada de muito execional


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2014 às 00:37)

A intensidade da chuva e do vento está a aumentar...


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:37)

Precipitação modelada pelo GFS está perfeitamente de acordo com a registada:
Acumulados até às 23h por esta frente


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

Chove mais forte!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Estacao perto de Santiago de Compostela registou rajada de 85Kmh:: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IACORUAG2


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 00:44)

Por cá chove ora fraco, ora moderado, com a chuva puxada a vento moderado a forte.
O acumulado desde as 00h é de *3,0 mm*.

Daqui por umas horas é que a chuva deverá ser mais consistente.
A frente que nos trará a chuva será esta, a meu ver, que ainda está um pouco afastada da costa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 00:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por cá chove ora fraco, ora moderado, com a chuva puxada a vento moderado a forte.
> O acumulado desde as 00h é de *3,0 mm*.
> 
> Daqui por umas horas é que a chuva deverá ser mais consistente.
> A frente que nos trará a chuva será esta, a meu ver, que ainda está um pouco afastada da costa.



Quanto tempo aproximadamente?


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 00:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estacao perto de Santiago de Compostela registou rajada de 85Kmh:: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IACORUAG2



Rajada instantanea de 113 km\h e rajada máxima de 115 km\h na estação de Muralla na Galiza (meteogalicia):
http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/...tacionsActual.asp?Nest=10052&red=102&idprov=0

Dados das várias estações da meteogalicia:
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/meteovisor/indexVisor.action

Continua a chuva por cá...
*Segundo o IPMA o aviso laranja para precipitação irá vigorar entre as 3h e as 09h no litoral norte (distritos de Viana do Castelo, Porto e Aveiro).*


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 00:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Por cá chove ora fraco, ora moderado, com a chuva puxada a vento moderado a forte.
> O acumulado desde as 00h é de *3,0 mm*.
> 
> Daqui por umas horas é que a chuva deverá ser mais consistente.
> A frente que nos trará a chuva será esta, a meu ver, que ainda está um pouco afastada da costa.



Provavelmente o noroeste neste momento já estará no sector quente. Na sinóptica assinalavam duas frentes frias, a primeira a fechar o sector e a segunda a delinear o contraste de massas de ar pós-frontal sucessivas. Este sector está associado ao cavamento de um núcleo depressionário periférico.


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 01:07)

Pressão em queda mais rápida desde as 20h, vento a aumentar correspondentemente, temperatura subiu, a frente quente terá passado, o núcleo está em cavamento já a noroeste da Galiza, pressões inferiores a 1000 hPa nesse litoral, algumas mesmo inferiores a 998 hPa.


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

Rajadas já metem respeito


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

Rajadas fortíssimas agora.


Os fios de alta tensão que tenho quase por cima da minha casa fazem um enorme assobio em tom grave, mais parece um monstro. 


Chuva moderada de momento que bate constantemente na persiana.


----------



## ipinto (13 Nov 2014 às 02:05)

Actualização dos Alertas do IPMA coloca Trovoada em alguns distritos e Possibilidade de ocorrencia de femonemos extremos de vento...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 02:13)

Temp.actual 16.6Cº
Continua o vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 02:17)

Acumulado depois da meia-noite, até à 1h, a ficar mais volumoso:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 02:27)

Montalegre on fire


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 02:29)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Montalegre on fire



...on water!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 02:39)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 02:45)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 02:57)

Rajada máxima -13-11-14
115km/h


----------



## cookie (13 Nov 2014 às 03:09)

Não me apercebi de grande chuva mas vento ha a rodos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 03:14)

Província: Oia, Espanha


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2014 às 04:09)

Acabo de acordar com a chuva a bater com toda a força na persiana. 

Verdadeira noite de inverno.


----------



## Névoa (13 Nov 2014 às 04:56)

A julgar pelo barulho, a chuva cai de forma bastanre intensa agora, e faz a gatinha olhar-me de forma preocupada. A temperatura está bastante elevada, o isep regista 16,2C.


----------



## Paelagius (13 Nov 2014 às 05:08)

Chuva forte


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 05:09)

Chove a potes 
25mm acumulados


----------



## Paelagius (13 Nov 2014 às 05:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chove a potes
> 25mm acumulados



A estação lordelo no weatherundergriund a mais próxima de minha casa (ao fundo da rua) apresenta rain rate 17mm/h e vai com 34mm acumulado.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2014 às 05:34)

É o dilúvio pelo Porto


----------



## Paelagius (13 Nov 2014 às 05:35)

Snifa disse:


> É o dilúvio pelo Porto



Espero estar errado mas por este andar ainda poderão ocorrer complicações.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2014 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

madrugada de chuva forte/muito forte , sigo com *48.2 mm* acumulados 

Aqui perto no ISEP: *47.75 mm*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html

Autêntico dilúvio, em especial a partir das: 4:30 da madrugada.

De momento caem umas pingas.

14.5ºc actuais


----------



## cookie (13 Nov 2014 às 07:06)

por aqui 16,6graus. Um silêncio assustador la fora. O estofex lançou alertas para Portugal e logo hoje que vou com a bebe e as cadelas para o Porto e venho tardeeee... Continuo sem serviço nos em casa, mas os vizinhos na devem ter pq estou ligada à fon zon de alguém.
como acham que vai correr o dia e noite?


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi muito molhada pelo Douro Litoral e metade norte do distrito de Aveiro.
Os acumulados rondam os 40 a 50 mm (ou litros\m2).
Por cá sigo com um acumulado de *50,5 mm*.
Neste momento o céu permanece encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de S\SO.
Por parte do IPMA o aviso laranja por precipitação termina às 9h, e o aviso amarelo termina já pelas 12h.
No entanto as previsões mantêm-se em períodos de chuva a passar para aguaceiros com possibilidade de trovoada, esperando-se a chegada de uma nova frente ao final do dia de hoje.
Olhando ao satélite temos agora um lento desagravar da situação já pelo noroeste, ficando as zonas abaixo de Aveiro ainda com chuva aparentemente mais forte.
A rede de detecão de raios da meteogalicia não mostra para já actividade por perto do nosso litoral.

*Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2014 às 08:43)

Chove intensamente já à algum tempo 
Sigo com 20.2mm.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2014 às 09:33)

A chuva continua certinha com periodos bastante fortes  25.9mm.


----------



## cookie (13 Nov 2014 às 09:47)

em vc nada de chuva ou vento. O sol espreita de momento. Dps de almoço abalo para a invicta. Vamos ver como corre o dia. Acho que por aqui não tera chovido muito.


----------



## mr_miglas (13 Nov 2014 às 09:53)

Choveu intensamente em Fermentelos na última hora.

Sigo com *46mm *de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## manchester (13 Nov 2014 às 10:05)

A intensa chuva que caiu esta madrugada colocou o Rio Leça mesmo à "beirinha" de saltar as margens na zona onde passo, perto da fábrica Milaneza


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Nov 2014 às 10:32)

Enorme inundação aqui. Ia eu para o comboio todo contente e deparo-me com a rua toda inundada. Já meto o vídeo. Relatos de muros caídos na EN109.

Vídeo:


Peço desculpa estar na vertical mas não percebo porquê dado que eu filmei na horizontal. No PC está bom mas ao fazer upload para o Youtube ficou assim.


----------



## cookie (13 Nov 2014 às 12:33)

uau... Em VC ainda o sol.
foto tirada ha momentos e a sul de facto está bastante carregado.






sul tem este aspecto


----------



## Névoa (13 Nov 2014 às 12:57)

Há alguns minutos o sol brilhou por aqui, agora o céu está mais encoberto mas sem descartar alguma possibilidade do sol voltar a brilhar. De uma certa forna o estado actual é uma intensificação do regime de aguaceiros que estamos a atravessar já há alguns dias.
Tempo quente, 16,9C actual e máxima até o momento no isep, sendo a mínima registada de 15,1C. Máxima de acordo com o mês de Novembro, mas a mínima está bem elevada para a altura.


----------



## Fernando Costa (13 Nov 2014 às 13:09)

Acham que temos boas hipóteses de haver trovoada e granizo por estas bandas agora para o fim de semana? Quero!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 13:29)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 13:40)

Aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 13:45)

cookie disse:


> uau... Em VC ainda o sol.
> foto tirada ha momentos e a sul de facto está bastante carregado.
> 
> 
> ...



 que maravilha de luz e ambiente! Belas fotos!


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 13:49)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> madrugada de chuva forte/muito forte , sigo com *48.2 mm* acumulados
> 
> ...



*23,3mm* no Porto (aeroporto) entre as 4h e as 5h! 42,2mm acumulados das 0h às 6h. Aviso laranja plenamente justificado.

Só que... esta foi só a primeira frente. Vem agora a principal e já traz trovoada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 14:04)

Como isto está a ficar !!:assobio:
As rajadas são cada vez mais fortes , ainda agora 64kmh!


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 14:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Como isto está a ficar !!:assobio:
> As rajadas são cada vez mais fortes , ainda agora 64kmh!


Interessante o que lá vem: acautelem-se e divirtam-se.


----------



## Célia Salta (13 Nov 2014 às 14:19)

Acham que chega aqui ao interior?


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2014 às 14:24)

Vento forte neste momento. Sem chuva, aliás desde as 6h praticamente não chove. Agora olhando ao satélite vem aí animação, veremos.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2014 às 14:51)

*Mau tempo provoca inundações no Porto*
*Na Maia e em Santa Maria da Feira há ruas, lojas e casas inundadas*

*http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/13-11-2014/mau-tempo-provoca-inundacoes-no-porto*


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 15:31)

Céu muito escuro a SW!
Chuva fraca .


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 15:38)

chove bem


----------



## Névoa (13 Nov 2014 às 16:36)

Aqui nem chuva nem vento, apenas o cair suave de uma tarde solarenga.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 17:13)

*Vertente SUL






Vertente OESTE*


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2014 às 17:33)

Neste momento algum vento mas nada de mais... Olhando ao radar diria que daqui por umas 2 horas teremos animação, vamos ver se há um trovoadazita para animar a malta


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 17:39)

Vento moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (13 Nov 2014 às 17:56)

O tempo lá fora já começa a meter respeito , o céu está muito negro e o vento já sopra moderado com rajadas , está mesmo com mau ar


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 17:58)

Rajada perto de 120kmh , cidade junto a Bilbao.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2014 às 18:01)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá tudo calmo nesta tarde, à excepção do vento que vai soprando moderado com rajadas de O\ONO (variável) neste momento.
O acumulado do dia é de 53,9 mm.

A frente está já bem perto do NO, num movimento de aproximação lento ao nosso cantinho:






Mais chuva em perspectiva.

Há bocado confirmei aquilo que suspeitava: o meu pluviómetro Oregon Scientific está...a 100%!
*Pluviómetro Oregon: 102,1 mm.
Udómetro Hellmann: 101,8 mm.
Uma diferença de 0,3 mm em pouco mais de 100 mm de precipitação é de facto excelente.
*
Por acaso já tenho um novo para o substituir porque tem o plástico exterior partido desde janeiro (saraivada da célula do tornado de Paredes) que eu colei cuidadosamente e não se repercutiu nos valores medidos. Mas assim até tenho receio de o trocar...


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (13 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

Desculpem o off-topic mas alguem me pode explicar como se coloca fotos ou videos aqui ?


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2014 às 18:02)

Boas,

por aqui *49 mm* acumulados. 

Está bastante vento, registo picos de rajada entre os 50/55 Km/h de SSW/SW.

16.5ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

Snifa disse:


> Está bastante vento, registo picos de rajada entre os 50/55 Km/h de SSW/SW.



Por aqui também está vento com algumas rajadas fortes.
A minha estação e uma localizada em  Rio tinto tem sempre valores velocidade vento muito próximos !
Já para o ISEP , existe uma notável diferença..


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2014 às 18:43)

Boa noite.

Começou a pouco a chover e neste momento chove torrencialmente.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2014 às 18:52)

Já abrandou, mas continua a chover forte.


----------



## GabKoost (13 Nov 2014 às 18:54)

Brutal aguaceiro.

Há mais de 10 minutos sem parar. Mais um pouco e temos festa em Braga como é costume!


----------



## cookie (13 Nov 2014 às 19:04)

as 17:40 caiu um grande aguaceiro em VC. Já parou. Mas o vento forte mantem-se.


----------



## cookie (13 Nov 2014 às 19:08)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic mas alguem me pode explicar como se coloca fotos ou videos aqui ?


quando me registei tb não conseguia. Agora faço o upload no imgur.com > copio o link para message boards > na minha mensagem do forum clico no icone "imagem" > colo o link copiado > apago o código


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

O mau tempo das últimas horas provocou inundações em várias freguesias dos concelhos de Ovar e Espinho. Os bombeiros foram chamados a dezenas de casas. Em alguns locais, a água atingiu os três metros de altura.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=781816&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2014 às 19:10)

Trovoada a NE de Braga.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 19:11)

Chuva forte por volta das 18:20, com duração de 20 minutos


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Nov 2014 às 19:15)

Trovoada para o centro e interior? E aqui nada


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2014 às 19:25)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Trovoada? Manda cá para cima


Já lá foi há muito e só a vi ao longe. Com este vento as células quase nem se vêem a passar.


----------



## cookie (13 Nov 2014 às 19:32)

chuva torrencial!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2014 às 19:51)

Brutal chuvada!!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2014 às 19:57)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## ruka (13 Nov 2014 às 20:09)

significativa descida da temperatura e rotação do vento para NO


----------



## meteoamador (13 Nov 2014 às 20:13)

Boa noite

Hoje foi um fiasco ainda não choveu nada de jeito, vão caindo uns pingos grossos mas de curta duração 
O vento sopra moderado a um bocado pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão, alguém confirma?´

Tatual 12.3ºC

Hr 89%


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2014 às 20:17)

Chove bem neste momento!


----------



## AJCS (13 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

Forte chuvada.
temp. 14,1ºc
pressão 1002 mbar


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 20:31)

Que descida da temperatura !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Grande descida por aqui :





No ISEP:


----------



## guimeixen (13 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

Volta a chover bastante.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2014 às 20:56)

*50 mm* atingidos neste momento

Está mais fresco com 11.9 ºc  e com o vento a ajudar


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

Estragos em várias plantações:

http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/17562/


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

Vento a acalmar !
Temperatura 11,4ºC com 95%hr
Acumulados 41,4mm


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic mas alguem me pode explicar como se coloca fotos ou videos aqui ?





cookie disse:


> quando me registei tb não conseguia. Agora faço o upload no imgur.com > copio o link para message boards > na minha mensagem do forum clico no icone "imagem" > colo o link copiado > apago o código



Basta clicar no BBcode da imagem no Imgur e depois clicar, no sítio da mensagem onde se quer pôr a imagem, com o botão direito e "colar" ("paste").


----------



## ruka (13 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que descida da temperatura !!


ia a passar perto do norteshopping quando o vento rodou para norte e parecia que tinham aberto uma arca frigorífica... foi uma diferença enorme de temperatura, eram 19h43


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2014 às 21:54)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Estragos em várias plantações:
> 
> http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/17562/



E ainda vem tanta chuva nos próximos dias...


----------



## 1337 (13 Nov 2014 às 22:27)

Á pouco ao fim da tarde houve rajadas fortes com chuva muito forte associada. Já fez das suas no centro da vila.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Nov 2014 às 22:29)

Boas,
Tudo calmo pelo Porto depois de um dia bem molhado. 

Aqui pelos meus lados está assim:



After the storm. Porto, 13-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## supercell (13 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

Tudo calmo, mas apartir da madrugada levamos com o pós frontal...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Chuva bem forte neste momento!


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

E ela cai em força agora neste momento...


----------



## Névoa (14 Nov 2014 às 00:37)

A julgar pelo barulho, o céu deve estar a desabar lá fora. Pena que não possa abrir a janela para ver o que se passa!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

Começa chover bem por aqui...


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 00:47)

Aqui ja parou, mas choveu tanto que a Caleira da minha Marquise não agoentou e parecia uma cascata :O tive que ir buscar as galochas


----------



## karkov (14 Nov 2014 às 00:49)

Aqui por Guimarães também foram 15min de grande chuvada... agora não se ouve... terá parado?


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 01:26)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade, açuaceiros, alternando entre intenso e fraco...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 01:35)

Ontem acumulei 32,8 mm. 


Neste momento tudo calmo e está fresco. 


O pós-frontal tem cá um aspecto. Eu não queria mas parece que vai ser mais uma noite de pouco sono.


----------



## Stinger (14 Nov 2014 às 01:43)

Trovoada por aqui !


----------



## Paelagius (14 Nov 2014 às 01:46)

Também ouvi aqui no Porto.


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 01:46)

Trovoada neste momento, duas bombas geitosas


----------



## Paelagius (14 Nov 2014 às 01:47)

ipinto disse:


> Trovoada neste momento, duas bombas geitosas



Exactamente


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 01:48)

IPMA altera Previsões para Trovoada durante o dia de Hoje


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 03:42)

Stinger disse:


> Trovoada por aqui !





Paelagius disse:


> Também ouvi aqui no Porto.





ipinto disse:


> Trovoada neste momento, duas bombas geitosas





ipinto disse:


> IPMA altera Previsões para Trovoada durante o dia de Hoje



 e ainda não começaram a chegar as células daquele enxame impressionante. Foi só o final da frente que nem tinha aspecto disso. Vai ser boa a festa aí!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 05:38)

Trovoada por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 05:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Trovoada por aqui!



Descargas fortes, todas de 40 kAmp para mais:


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 05:52)

Chove torrencialmente! 


Mas que barulho!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 05:55)

E o radar do MeteoGalicia falhou mesmo na altura certa!


Continua a chover muito com alguma trovoada a acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 06:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E o radar do MeteoGalicia falhou mesmo na altura certa!
> 
> 
> Continua a chover muito com alguma trovoada a acompanhar.



Agora vão ser umas atrás das outras!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 06:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> E o radar do MeteoGalicia falhou mesmo na altura certa!
> 
> 
> Continua a chover muito com alguma trovoada a acompanhar.




Podes seguir no Rain Alarm que usa o radar do MeteoGalicia e lá ainda funciona.



Por aqui viram-se vários relâmpagos e támbem choveu torrencialmente.


----------



## cookie (14 Nov 2014 às 08:43)

por aqui ouviu.se um único trovão seriam 5 da manhã (?) e mais nada. De momento ainda sol.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 10:06)

Já se ouve roncos aqui em Braga


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2014 às 10:07)

Trovoada muito forte aqui, mesmo por cima com chuva muito forte e algum granizo


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 10:14)

Já se vai ouvindo a oeste.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 10:24)

[/URL][/IMG] Cuidado supercélula a caminha


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Nov 2014 às 10:31)

Muita chuva, trovoada e granizo na nacional Braga-Barcelos.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 10:34)

Granizo, chuva forte e trovoada.


----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2014 às 10:34)

Boas! Muita chuva e trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2014 às 10:35)

Trovoada e granizo por aqui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2014 às 10:36)

Pessoal deste cantinho, cuidado porque as células que se aproximam de NO são muito intensas, podem provocar estragos, grande refletividade mesmo a grande distância do radar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 10:36)

Chove agora com intrnsidade, continua a trovoada!!


----------



## dlourenco (14 Nov 2014 às 10:39)

Arentim


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Nov 2014 às 10:39)

Estou de carro na nacional braga barcelos e vejo constantemente relampagos á minha frente, e muito perto! Célula brutal!


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 10:41)

Muito escuro em aproximação, pareceu-me ouvir um ronco


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 10:42)

Cada trovão!!


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 10:43)

Estou a acompanhar o Rain Alarm e por aqui está a passar tudo ao lado


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Nov 2014 às 10:45)

Meu Deus, acabou de cair um relampago enorme á minha frente que até os carros da frente travaram a fundo. Foi a primeira vez que vi um relampago tao perto!


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2014 às 10:49)

Grande trovoada que passou por cá, o forte já passou pra já.

Tirei fotos a uma wall cloud, era espectacular mas com a qualidade do telemóvel perde toda a piada  .

Mas vou postar á mesma.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 10:50)

A luz piscou agora


----------



## dlourenco (14 Nov 2014 às 10:51)

luz abaixo no Bragaparque


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 10:52)

Granizo outra vez.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 10:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoal deste cantinho, cuidado porque as células que se aproximam de NO são muito intensas, podem provocar estragos, grande refletividade mesmo a grande distância do radar...



Mas elas parece que estão a querer fugir , pelo menos as mais agressivas , para já nada a salientar


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2014 às 10:58)

Colega Meteorologia Lousada elas nao tao a fugir, estao em movimento lento de NO para SE e por isso ainda não nos atingiram (Lousada, Felgueiras, Paços de Ferreira). Estas células ainda nos vão afetar, veremos com que intensidade.


----------



## dj_teko (14 Nov 2014 às 11:07)

Parece que vem aí o fim do mundo jasus trovões de meter medo e muito escuro


----------



## PauloSR (14 Nov 2014 às 11:08)

Trovoada em Braga bem forte tem sido a imagem dos ultimos minutos!!! Relampagos a toda a volta  Belo espectáculo!!!


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 11:09)

Filmei com o telemóvel um raio que caiu perto daqui e o trovão foi potente. Vou a ver o vídeo pela 1a vez e estava lá o raio, fui ver o vídeo pela 2a, 3a, 4a... vez e já não estava lá o raio! 

Já está mais calmo, mas continua-se a ouvir trovões.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 11:09)

Está a trovejar, ouvi agora um trovão


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 11:10)

E continua a roncar, agora já sem chuva.


----------



## dlourenco (14 Nov 2014 às 11:11)

Não, não é a estrada do maciço central, mas sim a A3


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Por volta das 10:00 grande pancada de trovão 
O router ardeu, tive de recorrer a banda larga


----------



## Cadito (14 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

Caiu a noite! Esta célula tem pinta de ser extremamente potente...
Começa a trovejar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2014 às 11:12)

confirmo está a trovejar!


----------



## Cadito (14 Nov 2014 às 11:13)

Começa a chover e o vento está bastante forte!


----------



## Cadito (14 Nov 2014 às 11:16)

Temos granizo! Isto vai ser forte...
Grande trovão agora.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Colega Meteorologia Lousada elas nao tao a fugir, estao em movimento lento de NO para SE e por isso ainda não nos atingiram (Lousada, Felgueiras, Paços de Ferreira). Estas células ainda nos vão afetar, veremos com que intensidade.



Peço desculpa não sou muito entendido na matéria , gosto muito de meteorologia já desde criança e tenho tentado aprofundar os meus conhecimentos , e convosco vou aprendo mais  
Elas que venham então e com muita força desde que sem danos de maior


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2014 às 11:19)

mete medo o ceu para os lados de baguim/ermesinde!


----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2014 às 11:20)

Aqui acalmou...

Temperatura a descer, actuais 11.1ºC!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2014 às 11:21)

Ouvem-se roncos ao longe... Céu ainda com abertas... Devagarinho elas vão chegar há que ter paciencia...


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 11:23)

Que escuridão medonha para Leste do Porto, ronca bem, é cada relâmpago 

Do mar aproxima-se bastante escuro também.


----------



## Falkor (14 Nov 2014 às 11:24)

Descargas electricas bem fortes e chuva intensa aqui por vila nova de gaia


----------



## dj_teko (14 Nov 2014 às 11:26)

Por aqui já passou e ficou um frio do carvalho


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 11:28)

Por aqui começa a ficar bem escuro , aproxima -se uma célula


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2014 às 11:36)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Por aqui começa a ficar bem escuro , aproxima -se uma célula



Bom dia.

Precisamente há poucos minutos (<5 min) chegou a* trovoada* aqui a Paços de Ferreira e o granizo a acompanhar.
Foi curta a queda de granizo mas o aguaceiro continua.
O acumulado de hoje está nos *10,4 mm* (2 mm neste aguaceiro).

*Tatual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 81%*​Pelas 10.56h estavam 14,1ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 11:37)

Imagens de um dos relâmpagos de ao bocado:





















Deixo também um video deste relâmpago:


----------



## Barret (14 Nov 2014 às 11:45)

Bastante aberto por aqui.. Ainda vai demorar a chegar.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 11:50)

Trovão bem audível agora, chove bem com pingas grossas


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

*VERTENTE SO*





*VERTENTE SE*





*VERTENTE S*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2014 às 11:54)

Há bastantes mais células prontas a entrar pelo noroeste.






Segundo o estofex há convecção marítima activa prevista devido ao frio nos níveis médios que cobre o oceano (que tem temperatura acima dos normal).
Está prevista a entrada de aguaceiros, trovoadas com granizo\saraiva marginal e rajadas de vento fortes.
É possivel um evento de tornado isolado.
A chuva forte também deverá ocorrer devido à entrada de numerosas células, fortes, de aguaceiros\trovoadas.


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 12:14)

Grande bomba agora


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

Três imagens tiradas de um vídeo:
















Mais tarde coloco-o.


----------



## supercell (14 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

Finalmente chega a trovoada a Aveiro!


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Chuva fria e de gotas grossas por aqui,cai bem


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 13:14)

Chego ao café qual o meu espanto quando vejo Arvores no meio da estrada,  postes de media tensao quase a cair e com os fios no chão ... A dona do café relatou me um suposto mini tornado


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 13:21)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Chego ao café qual o meu espanto quando vejo Arvores no meio da estrada,  postes de media tensao quase a cair e com os fios no chão ... A dona do café relatou me um suposto mini tornado



O termo " mini tornado" não existe, existem sim tornados mais fortes e mais fracos classificados na escala de Fujita ( http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_Fujita)  de F 0 a F 5 ou até especulando sobre  categoria F6,  pela descrição dos estragos pode de facto ter ocorrido um tornado ou fenómeno local de ventos fortes associado à passagem da célula, as condições de forte instabilidade eram favoráveis.. há fotos/vídeos do evento?


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 13:41)

Snifa disse:


> O termo " mini tornado" não existe, existem sim tornados mais fortes e mais fracos classificados na escala de Fujita ( http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_Fujita)  de F 0 a F 5 ou até especulando sobre  categoria F6,  pela descrição dos estragos pode de facto ter ocorrido um tornado ou fenómeno local de ventos fortes associado à passagem da célula, as condições de forte instabilidade eram favoráveis.. há fotos/vídeos do evento?



Não até porque foi uma coisa muito rápida , mas pela descrição feito de quem viu o fenomeno creio que se pode chamar de tornado . Tudo aconteceu por volta do meio dia altura em que uma celulá passava e trouxe muito granizo e trovoada


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

acho que daqui a 30 / 45 min as coisas vao ficar serias


----------



## 1337 (14 Nov 2014 às 14:13)

*Vento arranca três árvores de grande porte em Ponte de Lima*
*«As pessoas disseram que parecia um minitornado», adianta fonte dos bombeiros*

*http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/t...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 14:46)

Volta a chuva e trovoada


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 15:23)

*VERTENTE SO

*


----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

Chove com muita intensidade.
9.9ºC


----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2014 às 16:02)

Elas andam aí 

Fonte: http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

Paula disse:


> Elas andam aí
> 
> Fonte: http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime



A próxima linha de instabilidade vai ser muito forte! Atenção às descargas eléctricas. convém desligar quadros e routers se estiver perto. E deve ter granizo.


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2014 às 16:54)

Isto pode ser violento!





Cuidado e bom espectáculo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

StormRic disse:


> Isto pode ser violento!



Esta é a última linha de instabilidade, não é?


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 16:56)

Já vou preparar o telemóvel para filmar uns bons raios


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 17:04)

Grande trovoada


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (14 Nov 2014 às 17:18)

Vai chovendo por aqui , e está frio lá fora


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/pedras-de-granizo-do-tamanho-de-ovos-cairam_546638cc300f6cce6b0065a0


----------



## dlourenco (14 Nov 2014 às 17:47)

Como está Braga neste momento ? O que será de esperar para a noite ?


----------



## AJCS (14 Nov 2014 às 17:49)

Temp. 11,4ºC
Pressão 1004 mbar

O rádio já capta alguma actividade eléctrica na atmosfera aqui nas proximidades.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Veêm-se relâmpagos e ouvem-se trovões distantes.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

Braga ainda está calmo, mas avisto trovoada ao longe e uma enorme montanha de nuvens muito escuras.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 17:53)

cstools.net disse:


> bambuser não está a funcionar na hora que queria
> estou em directo de Seixas com uma célula que não me recordo de ter alguma vez visto!
> 
> Vi relampagos de cima abaixo do monte de Sta. Tecla (Galiza), raios com distancias de Km's!
> ...



Manda para a gente ver


----------



## AJCS (14 Nov 2014 às 18:04)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> http://www.sapo.pt/noticias/pedras-de-granizo-do-tamanho-de-ovos-cairam_546638cc300f6cce6b0065a0



Ovos? talvez de codorniz ! As pedras eram grandes, mas para ovos faltava um bom bocado!


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Mas que grande relâmpago vi agora para Oeste, ocupou vários km na horizontal! 

Por aqui *18 mm* acumulados, está frio com 10.2 ºc


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 18:05)

Que festival


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Nov 2014 às 18:07)

AJCS disse:


> Ovos? talvez de codorniz ! As pedras eram grandes, mas para ovos faltava um bom bocado!


 
É a qualidade da nossa imprensa


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 18:13)

Segundo um familiar meu que se encontrava debaixo do ponto vermelho, caiu saraiva com um tamanho de por volta 2cm de diâmetro nesta zona.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (14 Nov 2014 às 18:14)

Como vai estando o tempo em Freamunde, uma vez que estou no pico. Gostava de ver mais fotos. Aqui pelo pico está uma brisa fresca com alguma neve no pico.


----------



## CptRena (14 Nov 2014 às 18:15)

Trovoadas em aproximação 
E está um frio de rachar: 11,7°C (varanda)


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Trovoada aqui também.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 18:18)

Chove torrencialmente com alguma trovoada.


----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Segundo um familiar meu que se encontrava debaixo do ponto vermelho, caiu saraiva com um tamanho de por volta 2cm de diâmetro nesta zona.




http://www.guimaraesdigital.com/noticias/57750/queda-intensa-de-granizo-em-guimaraes

Foi mesmo na minha zona. Vim à janela e vi alguma saraiva com perto do tamanho de bolas de matrequilhos!

Um entrevistado disse "ovos de galinha" mas isso já era ele a regar ou os copos a falar acho eu.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Trovoada em Espinho


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Os Paparazzi andam lá fora já, é so flashadas :P


----------



## supercell (14 Nov 2014 às 18:39)

Relâmpagos enorrrmeeessss a oeste...


----------



## supercell (14 Nov 2014 às 18:50)

Tá mesmo quase aqui em cima, os relâmpagos são assustadores!!


----------



## supercell (14 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

Parece que caiu uma bomba aqui perto!


----------



## supercell (14 Nov 2014 às 19:06)

Está medonho isto


----------



## Névoa (14 Nov 2014 às 19:25)

Tarde bastante cinzenta, mas apenas apanhei uns pingos ocasionais de chuva no Porto, e também vi uma chuva ligeiramente mais consistente na Senhora da Hora já ao anoitecer.
Os mosquitos é que reapareceram com tanta água e temperaturas amenas...


----------



## cookie (14 Nov 2014 às 19:37)

Por vc houve ameaças mas seguiram para o interior, onde deixaram marcas. De resto, alguns aguaceiros, por vezes fortes. Vento moderado e fresquinho e alguma trovoada... De momento 13graus e 89%HR. PA de 995.


----------



## cookie (14 Nov 2014 às 19:42)

Novamente trovoadas


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2014 às 19:55)

Relâmpagos por todos os lados, perto caíram três bombas.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 20:37)

Está a trovejar a Oeste com vários relâmpagos, os roncos já se ouvem..


----------



## dj_teko (14 Nov 2014 às 20:38)

Sim confirmo vai se ouvindo


----------



## ruka (14 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

tá mesmo á porta...


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 20:41)

Alguns relâmpagos aqui por Braga e ouvem-se os seus trovões distantes.


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Troveja bem aqui por gaia,.. Ainda sem chuva com relampagos n muito longe mais ou menos constantes.. vamos ter animaçao.. xD
E cada estouro..


----------



## ipinto (14 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

É cada bomba jesus....


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

Caiu agora um relâmpago !! Muito perto daqui!!


----------



## Paelagius (14 Nov 2014 às 20:50)

Boa noite,

Relâmpagos a S da minha localização.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 20:51)

Que estouro agora!


----------



## PauloSR (14 Nov 2014 às 20:52)

A trovoada lá vem ao longe... Os trovõessão  fortes, longos e bem audíveis... Nada de chuva neste momento.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Nov 2014 às 20:54)

Esta a cair granizo


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 20:55)

OMG que relâmpago !!


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Nov 2014 às 20:56)

Tb estou a acompanhar.. esta pertissimo aqui de onde me encontro (devesas) e cada estouro.. Omfg.. e com chuva fortissima..


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2014 às 20:56)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Simplesmente BRUTAL a trovoada que está cair aqui neste momento! 
Granizo neste momento!

Estava a fotografar à janela, , e tive que me raspar dali para fora!


----------



## meteoamador (14 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Chove fortemente acompanhada de trovoada  

Tem sido assim o dia todo, um belo arraial 

Tatual  7.6ºC


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

Que temporal, chove torrencialmente e com cada bomba! 

Já apanhei  um susto valente com uma forte descarga mesmo aqui por cima 

EDIT: cai granizo!


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

Mais uma trovoada por aqui, assim é um fartote, trovoada de manhã e agora


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

Boa festa a norte daqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 21:01)

chove intensamente!


----------



## AndrePereira (14 Nov 2014 às 21:05)

Ja terá passado o maior aqui por Gaia.. ha cerca de 2 minutos, choveu granizo com força xD


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 21:07)

Até os alarmes dos carros dispararam com os estrondos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Nov 2014 às 21:08)

Estou a levar por cá com cada bomba. mantém respeito. festival elétrico garantido pelo litoral NW.


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Nov 2014 às 21:08)




----------



## Paula (14 Nov 2014 às 21:10)

Voltou a festa 
Trovoada e chuva neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2014 às 21:11)

Já passou... isto hoje realmente tem sido um dia muito interessante com fartura de trovoadas! 

Consegui fotografar alguma coisa, já coloco Célia.


----------



## meteoamador (14 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

Trovoada dispersa, mas é cada bomba ouvem-se  cerca 3/4s e abanam as janelas!

Um bom retrato do dia de hoje:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

Parece estar a chegar aqui


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2014 às 21:17)

Cá fica um pequeno video que fiz desta trovoada ( ver 720 p )

Ouçam a partir de determinada altura o granizo a começar a cair


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:21)

Troveja bem em Espinho.

Pessoal da Torreira, Furadouro, Ovar que se prepare, o radar não está para brincadeiras.


----------



## I_Pereira (14 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

Como agora não estou por Aveiro, vou acompanhando a trovoada por aqui http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-barra/ . Estava mesmo a jeito para fotos, a ver-se perfeitamente a aproximação e sem chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

Vejo relampagos a SSW


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

um gigante agora


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2014 às 21:27)




----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:29)

A célula está a intensificar-se pessoal. Por isso, coloco alerta de tempestade severa para as zonas entre Ovar e Aveiro. É possível a ocorrência de granizo, as temperaturas estão muito baixas. Esta célula do litoral norte é a mais intensa até ao momento.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

celia salta disse:


>



Por exemplo,


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

Eata bom aqui está


----------



## meteoamador (14 Nov 2014 às 21:32)

Em espinho também se ve um belo festival:http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-espinho/


----------



## thunderboy (14 Nov 2014 às 21:33)

Impressionante agora por Aveiro o ruído é constante, apesar de ainda algo distante .


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Esse festival todo vê-se por trás do Caramulo já.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:36)

Neste momento

A célula está em desenvolvimento as nuvens estão a subir e a célula está a intensificar-se.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 21:38)

Estou a fazer um timelapse e é notável o desenvolvimento da célula!
Está a ficar enorme. relâmpagos constantes para SSW


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:41)

É a célula mais intensa que vi até hoje aqui no litoral norte, está com mancha laranja.

Portanto eu coloco alerta de tempestade severa entre Ovar e Aveiro.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

Muitos Relâmpagos em Aveiro

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-da-barra/


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2014 às 21:51)

Paelagius disse:


> Por exemplo,



Então e porque raio isso não é passado pro pc e depois pro forum ?


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2014 às 21:53)

Bom, cá está o melhor que se conseguiu registar pois fotografrar raios é sempre uma lotaria...

A chegar...



Trovoada no Porto. 14-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Edifícios iluminados pelos relâmpagos



Trovoada no Porto. 14-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Sem comentários...



Trovoada no Porto. 14-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Trovoada no Porto. 14-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A partir...



Trovoada no Porto. 14-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Falkor (14 Nov 2014 às 22:01)

Descargas de à pouco, demorou porque estive a editar o video.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 22:09)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei às 21:35H (vista para O/ONO)


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Nov 2014 às 22:13)

A imagem radar com maior refletividade de hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Nov 2014 às 22:26)

Começou a chover forte!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2014 às 22:35)

Boas fotos por aqui!
Espero que alguém tenha reunido umas quantas e que participe no concurso!  Bora lá... Já não têm desculpa! ehehe!
http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2014 às 23:09)

Já chove moderado/forte por aqui outra vez.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Passa agora um aguaceiro torrencial.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2014 às 23:55)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial e com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 00:34)

Que dia este! 


Trovoada e mais trovoada. Foi quase todo o dia a vê-la ou ouvi-la.


Em Barcelos ainda deu para o susto. Estava à porta da escola com uns colegas por volta das 8 e meia da noite e tau, brutal relâmpago cai a escassos metros à frente. O trovão foi instantâneo e o som que fez foi divinal, não me recordava de nada assim, primeiro aquele som que mais parece que os céus estão a rasgar e depois várias bombas a rebentarem. Foram prai umas quatro valentes descargas muito próximas.


Vídeo da trovoada da manhã de ontem. Peço desculpa pela má qualidade de som, deve ter entrado água para o micro.


----------



## Névoa (15 Nov 2014 às 01:09)

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html

Não sei se gosto do novo site do isep, pois tiraram o que era, para mim, uma das informações mais importantes: máxima e mínima até aquele momento. Agora terei mesmo de esperar 24 horas ou mais por esta informação no site do ipma, e ainda por cima sem referência do momento em que ocorreu. No separador almanaque do site do isep esta informação pode ser verificada com algum trabalho no arquivo diário, mas é  tarefa penosa. E se aquilo continua a ser formatado por um css tão precário, de nada adianta exportar ou mesmo copiar e colar os dados para uma folha de cálculos, simplesmente não resulta.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (15 Nov 2014 às 01:21)

Hoje foi um dia daqueles...!
Como passo o dia todo a conduzir, tive a sorte de acompanhar por várias vezes as potentes células que passaram por Braga e arredores. 
Também apanhei uns sustozinhos :P 
Um de manhã por volta das 10.30 quando um relâmpago caiu á minha frente, e há bocado por volta das 22h quando ia a caminho do Porto na A3, uma flashada valente que deixei de ver a estrada. Impressionante mesmo. Ia com um amigo meu e ambos ficamos a ver mal nos segundos seguintes..


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 01:27)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica um pequeno video que fiz desta trovoada ( ver 720 p )
> 
> Ouçam a partir de determinada altura o granizo a começar a cair



Excelente! vale a pena extrair frames para ver em grande. Ao segundo 53 parecem vidrinhos a cair... depois a partir dos 1:10 desaba mesmo e é uma sinfonia fantástica até ao fim, com tambores e tudo


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 01:32)

Paelagius disse:


> Por exemplo,



Então?! Queremos ver essa foto! Nikon, RAW, 4608x3072, deve estar fabulosa, como já se antevê!


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 01:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, cá está o melhor que se conseguiu registar pois fotografrar raios é sempre uma lotaria...
> 
> A chegar...
> 
> ...



 qualidade super! Impecável!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 02:49)

Chove a cântaros!


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 03:50)

Ouço dentro do quarto roncos distantes, talvez sejam da célula que está em Caminha.



Não tenho mínima vontade de ir lá fora pois está um gelo autêntico.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 04:02)

Belo ronco ouvi agora, está mais perto.


----------



## cookie (15 Nov 2014 às 04:15)

por aqui muito vento e mais nada. Por volta das 22:30 ouvimos uns roncos ao longe, volta e meia caem umas pingas e mais nada... Vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 04:18)

Por aqui vejo trovoada a sul. Os trovões ouvem-se bem.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Nov 2014 às 05:38)

Chuva moderada


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 08:13)

Célula a Oeste daqui !
Está a crescer .
Começou a chover !


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 08:31)

Chuva torrencial com trovoada neste momento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 08:35)

Estou a ver  Mammatus por baixo!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Acabo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 08:40)

Céu escuro a propagar-se pata SE


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 08:41)

Chuva muito forte


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 08:43)

Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos da ontem (22:25h)

















Ficou dia durante a noite..


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 08:47)

Outro trovão ouvido


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Ouvi um trovão !


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiro bastante intenso há cerca de 15 minutos.

Edit: também ouvi qualquer coisa.


----------



## Vince (15 Nov 2014 às 09:10)

Acordei com o belo som de trovoada, mas entretanto já passou.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 09:24)

Tudo muito escuro outra vez; deve vir pinga da grossa muito em breve.


----------



## Névoa (15 Nov 2014 às 10:03)

Hoje a gatinha acordou toda lançada para apanhar solinho na varanda, pois estamos na época do ano em que ela pode fazer isso sem grandes receios da minha parte, mas a pobrezinha mal teve tempo de se acomodar para que o tempo mudasse completamente e caísse um forte aguaceiro. Eu fiquei pasma também com aquela chuva intensa que apareceu quase do nada!
Por agora não chove e talvez haja algum azul escondido aqui e ali, o sol por vezes parece querer brilhar mas fica-se pela intenção. E a gatinha veio dormir para um dos puffs, longe das agruras deste tempo maluco


----------



## AJCS (15 Nov 2014 às 10:23)

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada intercalada com períodos de acalmia, foi assim toda a noite e manhã. 
Agora prepara-se outra boa chuvada.

Temp. 11,8 ºC
Pressão 1006 mbar


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 10:45)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 10:50)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Névoa (15 Nov 2014 às 10:53)

Paelagius disse:


> Começa a chover.





Snifa disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!



Aqui não!  Que tempo esquisito!

Deve existir algum factor orográfico, alguma coisa para além do acaso, porque isso acontece com bastante regularidade. Acho que a partir de Viso, talvez, as condições sejam diferentes daquelas da maior parte do Porto.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 12:13)

Bela célula  que se aproxima de Oeste/WNW


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 12:27)

Trovoada!


----------



## dj_teko (15 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

Ouvem se trovões mais a norte muito escuro


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 12:32)

E cada rajada...


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 12:34)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 12:51)

Já ea segunda vez hoje que o céu apresenta-se assim


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 12:52)

Parece estar a caminho mais chuva. Deixei de ver o Cabedelo...

EDIT(12.57): Confirma-se muita chuva


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 12:55)

Mais uma forte chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 13:01)

Cá fica um relâmpago a Oeste que captei quando a célula se aproximava e mesmo no limite do campo de visão, foto obtida a partir de um frame ( print screen ) de vídeo: 






Neste momento chove forte!


----------



## supercell (15 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

Chuva e vento neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 15:17)

Mais algumas fotos de ontem:
>>ista para SW (23:12h)  :



















>>23:34h














>>(23:58h)


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 15:48)

Rebentam bombas mesmo aqui em cima!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2014 às 15:59)

Não gastem tudo... Vou a caminho de Braga! 
Neste momento em Coimbra, escuridão brutal a norte! Pelo menos aqui em Coimbra - B não chove de momento mas promete.
Temp: 17ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 16:04)

Aguaceiro brutal com muito vento e granizo há 10 minutos, já ponho um vídeo.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 16:26)

Bom, por aqui é o verdadeiro tapa e destapa... ora chove forte ora deixa de chover...

Agora estamos na fase "chove forte" outra vez.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 17:30)

Aguaceiro torrencial e duradouro, chove como se não houvesse amanhã, sigo com 16.8 mm


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Nov 2014 às 17:50)

Um trovão aqui.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 17:52)

Chuvada brutal e prolongada, sigo com *18.4 mm*, no   ISEP carregou mais e  vai com 22 mm até ao momento 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA71#history

( este link do wunderground permite ver a precipitação total acumulada, não sei o que se passa com o site antigo do ISEP , está com uns icones e grafismo "estranhos" além de faltarem várias informações )


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2014 às 17:52)

Paelagius disse:


> Já ea segunda vez hoje que o céu apresenta-se assim



Uma "Whale´s Mouth".


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 19:06)

Registo do dia. Na penúltima foto conseguem ver-se uns "mammatinhos" no canto superior esquerdo. 



Stormy Saturday. Porto, 15-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Saturday. Porto, 15-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Saturday. Porto, 15-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Saturday. Porto, 15-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Saturday. Porto, 15-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Nov 2014 às 19:26)

Vídeo do forte aguaceiro com granizo, alguma trovoada e rajadas que passou por cá quando pouco faltava para as 16 horas.



A trovoada estava muito próxima, porém só consegui gravar um trovão, que não foi o mais potente. Houve outro que foi uma autêntica bomba e deitou a luz abaixo.



Ps - foi gravado com duas câmaras diferentes. A primeira é uma nova que adquiri (fotográfica), e foi o seu primeiro vídeo. 
A segunda coitada, mais uma molha assim e dá o berro.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 19:56)

Mais uma forte chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 20:04)

Boas!
Hoje foi dia de colocar a nova EM Davis no mastro. Tive que fazer algumas paragens devido ao aguaceiros , mas consegui terminar.

Agora está fresco 12,8ºC com 79%hr , vento de Oeste.

Foto tirada hoje por volta das 8:20H
(Visíveis alguns mammatus no centro)





E agora fim da tarde :


----------



## AJCS (15 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Em aproximação rápida mais uma chuvada.

Temp. 9,9ºC

Pressão 1010 mBar


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 20:26)

Imagens do evento da noite passada

20:53:31 14/11/2014





20:55:40 14/11/2014





20:59:55 14/11/2014





21:23:52 14/11/2014





21:26:18 14/11/2014


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Cá fica o video da forte chuvada que fiz hoje ao fim da tarde, vejam até ao fim pois tem vários períodos de intensificação ( ver em 720 p )


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 20:35)

Começa a chover

EDIT: Chuva forte


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Nov 2014 às 20:40)

Excelentes fotos !!
Na tua 3ªfoto (20:59:55 ) foi ver as minhas fotos e no mesmo minuto aqui também ficou assim..


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 21:15)

Fantásticas P.!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o video da forte chuvada que fiz hoje ao fim da tarde, vejam até ao fim pois tem vários períodos de intensificação ( ver em 720 p )


Que bela chuvada!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 21:33)

E cá fica também o timelapse do dia.
Ver em HD.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Nov 2014 às 21:55)

Esta tarde

12.50 15.11.2014


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 22:34)

João Pedro disse:


> E cá fica também o timelapse do dia.
> Ver em HD.



Excelentes estes time-lapses! Vejam isto em ecrã completo e 1080! Um espectáculo, sempre!


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 22:40)

Snifa disse:


> Cá fica o video da forte chuvada que fiz hoje ao fim da tarde, vejam até ao fim pois tem vários períodos de intensificação ( ver em 720 p )



 é hipnótico ver e ouvir isto! Põe-se em ecrã total e parece que temos aqui uma janela!


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Paelagius disse:


> Imagens do evento da noite passada
> 
> 20:53:31 14/11/2014
> 
> ...



Fantástica qualidade! Excelente!


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2014 às 23:15)

Os acumulados de Novembro no Noroeste já ultrapassaram os 300mm, algumas estações estarão perto dos 400mm. A confirmarem-se as previsões para a semana vão ser atingidos valores muito notáveis.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

StormRic disse:


> Os acumulados de Novembro no Noroeste já ultrapassaram os 300mm, algumas estações estarão perto dos 400mm. A confirmarem-se as previsões para a semana vão ser atingidos valores muito notáveis.


Alguém tem de começar a construir _a_ Arca MeteoPT...


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2014 às 02:01)

Acumulados de Novembro até hoje às 0 horas. Várias estações importantes estão a falhar, nomeadamente a líder V.N.Cerveira deixou de registar desde ontem, lá se foi a validade da série; Luzim, Chaves e Vinhais também... assim não há estudo que se aguente.


----------



## Névoa (16 Nov 2014 às 12:05)

Snifa disse:


> Chuvada brutal e prolongada, sigo com *18.4 mm*, no   ISEP carregou mais e  vai com 22 mm até ao momento
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA71#history
> 
> ( este link do wunderground permite ver a precipitação total acumulada, não sei o que se passa com o site antigo do ISEP , está com uns icones e grafismo "estranhos" além de faltarem várias informações )



Já foi adicionado aos quicklinks, também surpreendi-me com a ausência de parte da informação disponibiluzada no site do isep, para além daqueles gráficos que não dizem muita coisa. Gosto muito do projecto do isep, mas acho que retirar aquele conteúdo não foi boa escolha.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2014 às 12:49)

Bom dia.

Tempo nublado como não podia deixar de ser...
O vento sopra fraco de SO.
Ontem o acumulado foi de *26,4 mm*, num dia marcado pelos aguaceiros por vezes fortes\intensos mas de relativa curta duração. A trovoada esteve omnipresente, com raios perto daqui.



StormRic disse:


> Acumulados de Novembro até hoje às 0 horas. Várias estações importantes estão a falhar, nomeadamente a líder V.N.Cerveira deixou de registar desde ontem, lá se foi a validade da série; Luzim, Chaves e Vinhais também... assim não há estudo que se aguente.



Por aqui o acumulado mensal é agora também superior aos 300 mm: *310,5 mm* e o total do ano hidrológico (desde o dia 1 de outubro) vai em *614,5 mm*.

Quanto à questão das falhas nas estações da rede do IPMA, é natural! Com tantos dias nublados as baterias estão agora descarregadas durante a madrugada, pois a luz solar não é suficiente para as manter em funcionamento e ao mesmo tempo recarregar as baterias para disporem de energia no período noturno.
Haja sol que isso resolve-se rapidamente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Chove neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Nov 2014 às 18:23)

Já passou ..Aguaceiro rápido !


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2014 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

Passou agora um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Nov 2014 às 22:49)

Boas,


Noite de aguaceiros por cá e está algo fresco. 


Foto de longa exposição tirada há pouco tempo:


----------



## PauloSR (17 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

O dia de domingo foi marcado por varios aguaceiros fracos e pontualmente moderados. Uma 'paz' em comparação com os dias anteriores...


----------



## james (17 Nov 2014 às 10:27)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros , esteve assim todo o fim de semana também ( no sábado também houve trovoada  ) .

De noite também esteve algum vento .

Tatual : 14 graus
Tmin : 10 graus


----------



## Névoa (17 Nov 2014 às 11:01)

Esta saída matinal do ecmwf circunscreveu o próximo evento de máximas mais expressivas para quinta e sexta, o que me deixa mais tranquila, embora haja ainda um certo calor na proximidade destes dias.
Ontem fui jantar e fazer compras perto da estação de S. Gens, mas, por mais que justificasse o calor abafado que sentia ao facto de estar no interior de um shopping, encontrei o mesmo calor já nas ruas circundantes. Eu estava com roupas de inverno, mas era quase o caso de usar t-shirt... A estação registou tempetaturas de mais de 13C por esta altura, mas a sensação era de calor abafado e opressivo, especialmente por causa das roupas mais pesadas e talvez também por causa da HR.
Espero que o outono volte logo, já são muitos dias assim, abafados e quentes. É verdade que se economiza no aquecimento, mas não é confortável.


----------



## cookie (17 Nov 2014 às 19:31)

hoje de manhã em VC




ao longo do dia cairam um pingos muito tímidos. Houve uma altura que surgiram umas nuvens ameaçadoras mas seguiram viagem muito lentamente (não havia vento).












(não ficou bem mas publico para verem o panorama)


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Nov 2014 às 19:52)

Por aqui 11,5ºC com brisa de Este


----------



## João Pedro (17 Nov 2014 às 21:45)

Boas,

Dia muito agradável hoje, cheio de sol e até algum calor. Neste momento o céu já se encontra bastante encoberto, em antecipação à chuvinha que amanhã nos voltará a visitar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

Temp 10,2ºc atuais .


----------



## cookie (18 Nov 2014 às 00:00)

ha pouco estavam 12graus mas devo dizer que, de tarde, pelas 17h, apesar dos 16graus da estação, o vento que se levantou era frio e eu enregelei a passear as cdelas... ❄


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 00:25)

Resumo de Novembro até dia 16 dos acumulados de precipitação de estações do Weather Underground do Minho e Douro Litoral (as que estavam disponíveis para recolha de dados).
A vermelho as estações a que faltam dias; a rosa uma estação que deve estar a funcionar mal (ou despejaram-lhe baldes de água em cima), esta estação só aparece no quadro a mero título de curiosidade.
A média diária inclui todas as estações que tenham valor para esse dia.






Sugestões para facilitar este trabalho de recolha?
O método usado foi o seguinte:
- Escolha da estação no mapa
- Visualização da _history_ em _custom_ e datas de 1 _to_ 17
- Table - download
- a página em CSD é copiada para a folha de cálculo e o resto é tudo automático

O 1º e o 2º passos foram os que demoraram mais porque foi preciso carregar a página; a partir de agora como já tenho os códigos e o formato do link para download da table
(exemplo: http://www.wunderground.com/weather...end=11&yearend=2014&graphspan=custom&format=1) a operação será mais rápida. Mesmo assim aceito sugestões para automatizar o processo. Mais conhecimentos do que isto não tenho.


----------



## Névoa (18 Nov 2014 às 11:17)

O ecmwf agora estendeu o calor a partir de quinta quase a perder de vista, enquanto que o gfs é mais conservador neste aspecto. Ainda, o gfs prevê bastante chuva nestes dias, contradizendo assim os ideogramas do ipma para o período de dez dias, que prevê sol e temperaturas a rondar os 22C.
Só sei que nada  sei, e os modelos também não sabem muito ou não mudariam tanto de saída em saída, mas aposto em chuva e alguma subida de temperatura que se sentirá mais por causa das mínimas até, mas posso estar redondamente enganada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Nov 2014 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,
Chuva moderada


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2014 às 14:30)

Boa tarde.



Névoa disse:


> O ecmwf agora estendeu o calor a partir de quinta quase a perder de vista,...



Olá Névoa. Permita que te pergunte: o que é para ti calor? Sol, tempo abafado, seca, acima de 20ºC?
Considerares *2 dias de máxima prevista na cidade do Porto nos 22ºC* (6ª e sábado)  como calor parece-me profundamente redutor à expressão em causa. 22ºC nesta altura do ano não é calor. É normal*. Uma circulação de SE como a que está prevista fará aumentar a temperatura no litoral norte. *Trata-se de uma situação fortuita, passageira. Mesmo que no exterior se sinta uma ar mais quente não é uma definição apropriada ao calor. Domingo já se prevê baixa da temperatura para os 20ºC e nos dias seguintes a chuva deverá estar de regresso e com ela as temperaturas descerão novamente.
É preciso ter a noção que as entradas de SO\*S*\*SE* trazem muitas vezes (em regra) ar mais quente dos que entradas marítimas típicas (de O e NO).

Por vezes sabem bem estas entradas de ar mais quente, pois permitem que muitas habitações aqueçam um pouco no outono\inverno - não nos podemos esquecer que temos muitas habitações com um isolamento deficiente. 
É o oposto do verão no nosso cantinho noroeste: após uns dias de verdadeiro calor, sabe sempre bem a entrada da brisa fresca (fria) para refrescar as casas...

Quanto ao seguimento, o dia apresenta céu muito nublado a tender a encoberto e o vento vai soprando fraco a moderado de SE.
Com o vento deste quadrante suponho que a chuva que cairá por cá não seja expressiva (talvez nas regiões mais litorais possa ser mais significativa). Mas aguardo para ver...

*Tatual: 14,7ºC
Hr: 74%*​


----------



## Névoa (18 Nov 2014 às 14:59)

Caro aristocrata, eu nunca mencionei a palavra seca, e pessoalmente associo o tempo abafado ao húmido e encoberto, daí na minha aposta ter sugerido justamente a continuação do tempo instável e subida de mínimas, o que também associo ao tempo instável.

Depois, não se trata de 'para mim', mas sim das normais de S. Gens para a altura, cuja máxima não deve ultrapassar os 17,5C e mínima estará abaixo dos 10C. Quando tiver acesso a um sistema com flash confirmo estes dados no site do ipma, agora não é possível.
E, last pero no least, quando o ipma diz 22C para o Porto isso é tudo menos verdade para o Porto e arredores próximos, e a estação de S. Gens, minha vizinha, acaba por registar uns bons 4 graus acima disso, é só verificar os dados desta estação para confirmar isso. O lado bom é que as mínimas também são mais baixas.

Este é um outono quente, acima da média. Como pessoa temerosa que sou, amiga da natureza, dos oceanos e da preservação das espécies, o aquecimento global desagrada-me profundamente, não vi com bons olhos a situação de outubro e nem será este outono a restituir-me a confiança que este planeta não vai tão mal quanto parece. Neste sentido, expresso a minha opinião e considero ter liberdade para tal


----------



## guimeixen (18 Nov 2014 às 15:05)

Boa tarde.

Começou agora a chover fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2014 às 15:33)

Névoa disse:


> Caro aristocrata, eu nunca mencionei a palavra seca,...


Não foi bem nesse sentido que eu escrevi. 
Apenas queria dizer que é natural este tempo nesta altura do ano.
Há uns anos, quando fui viver para a cidade do Porto (onde passei 4 bons anos) o meu 1º outono foi um bocado "radical"...sentia constantemente um ar mais abafado, sentia que suava constantemente, abandonei a costumeira camisola interior que usava no outono-inverno. Passei a usar muito menos o guarda-chuva do que era hábito meu. Adaptei-me a uma clima mais moderado, com maior insolação. Por isso sei bem o que é o clima da região litoral, mais propriamente da cidade do Porto.

Há anos em que temos mais entradas de SO, mais a sul no continente. São estas entradas que por norma trazem ar mais quente e húmido à nossa zona e com isso as temperaturas tendem a subir um pouco em relação à média. Por isso o que eu pretendia dizer é que estas variações estão dentro da média, porque elas são feitas entre estes dias mornos e os dias frios que marcam também o mês de novembro.; e até agora os dias frios tem sido poucos.

Entretanto por cá o céu está agora encoberto e deverá chover dentro de poucos minutos.

*Tatual: 14,5ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Nov 2014 às 15:39)

por aqui já chove


----------



## guimeixen (18 Nov 2014 às 15:44)

Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## cookie (18 Nov 2014 às 16:04)

por aqui já pinga.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Nov 2014 às 16:13)

Chuva fraca/ moderada desde as 14:00h


----------



## Névoa (18 Nov 2014 às 16:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não foi bem nesse sentido que eu escrevi.
> Apenas queria dizer que é natural este tempo nesta altura do ano.
> Há uns anos, quando fui viver para a cidade do Porto (onde passei 4 bons anos) o meu 1º outono foi um bocado "radical"...sentia constantemente um ar mais abafado, sentia que suava constantemente, abandonei a costumeira camisola interior que usava no outono-inverno. Passei a usar muito menos o guarda-chuva do que era hábito meu. Adaptei-me a uma clima mais moderado, com maior insolação. Por isso sei bem o que é o clima da região litoral, mais propriamente da cidade do Porto.
> 
> ...



Fazendo contas por alto, moro no Porto há uns 27 anos, e levando em consideração o mês passado talvez este seja o outono mais quente de sempre. De qualquer forma, a última vez que tivemos um outono mais típico foi em 2012, desde então parece que a estação deixou de existir.
Eu temo bem que a causa disso seja o aquecimento dos mares, e por isso esta chuva só aparentemente é normal. Aliás a chuva por esta altura em si é habitual, mas as temperaturas estão muito exageradas, poderia muito bem estar a chover e talvez termos 3C a menos.

edit: chover, e não "chuvar"


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

StormRic disse:


> a rosa uma estação que deve estar a funcionar mal (ou despejaram-lhe baldes de água em cima), esta estação só aparece no quadro a mero título de curiosidade.



O problema desta estação(IPORTORI2) é que o mastro não deve estar bem fixo , e quando assim é as "colheres" do pluviômetro andam sempre  cima para baixo, registando chuva.

----
Por aqui, sigo em 15,8ºC e 70% hr. O vento está a aumentar de intensidade , rajada máxima de 42kmh às 16:22h!
(Já tenho a Davis enviar dados para  o WU: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOCA2#history)


----------



## guimeixen (18 Nov 2014 às 18:38)

Chuva forte agora.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2014 às 19:14)

Chove bem com gotas grossas , *4 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2014 às 19:38)

Chuvada agora,* 6.4 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Paula (18 Nov 2014 às 19:38)

Boa noite.

Chove bem desde o meio da tarde.
Aqui fica uma foto do cenário ao inicio da manhã.  (desculpem a qualidade)


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Boas,

Vai chovendo pelo Porto desde as 18 e picos depois de um dia em seco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Nov 2014 às 20:14)

Por aqui 10mm acumulados!
Rate max:60,4mm/h 20:05h
Na consola diz: "it's raining cats and dogs"


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

*10.2 mm *e a subir, cai certinha e com intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Nov 2014 às 20:24)

10,6mm agora chuva fraca


----------



## Névoa (18 Nov 2014 às 20:43)

Sobre as médias de S. Gens em Novembro:

Média das máximas: 16,9C
Média das médias: 12,8C
Média das mínimas: 8,8C

Dir-se-ia que as mínimas actuais estão mais parecidas com a média das médias, ou mesmo superior a estas. Entretanto a nova saída do ecmwf já propõe valores bem mais típicos da estação, ao menos em termos de mínimas, a partir de segunda. E como os ideogramas do ipma estão a indicar dias ensolarados para estas ocasiões, eu já acredito mais nisso, pois não havia sentido, nesta altura, dias ensolarados com mínimas tão elevadas. como insinuava a saída anterior.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2014 às 21:12)

Boa noite.

Numa situação de persistência de chuvas, será sempre de esperar que as temperaturas estejam mais altas do que se tivermos tempo seco, principalmente nesta altura do ano.
Outros anos teremos de tempo mais seco mas bem mais frio do que o que temos atualmente. Mas isso são outras contas

O que conta verdadeiramente é a chuva que vai caindo, por vezes moderada.
O acumulado de hoje vai em *18,0 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de SE\SSE.

*Tatual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 92%
*​Continuação de bom acompanhamento meteorológico


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2014 às 21:19)

Por aqui continua a chuva, *15.0 mm* até ao momento


----------



## João Pedro (18 Nov 2014 às 21:44)

Chuva miudinha neste momento. Muito compacta, quase uma neblina.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

12,4mm


----------



## meteoamador (18 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Vai pingando por aqui com 12.1ºC atuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

13,8mm continua a chover
12,7ºc e 96% hr ambiente fechado!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2014 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

Vai chovendo e o acumulado vai subindo lentamente.
Neste momento sigo com uma precipitação total de *25,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 94%
*​Bonita a imagem neste momento através do satélite:






Bela depressão que está no atlântico norte, com possibilidade de formar uma tempestade extra-tropical (ventos de furacão). Mas o modelado é que fique quase estática e se desvaneça lentamente.


----------



## Snifa (19 Nov 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *19.6 mm* 

Hoje sigo com *0.8 mm* até ao momento.

12.4 ºc actuais

Novembro segue com* 282,8 mm* acumulados


----------



## dj_teko (19 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

O que se está a passar lá em baixo vira até aqui ?


----------



## ipinto (19 Nov 2014 às 17:03)

Por aqui tudo calmo alguma chuva, lá para baixo está animado esperemos que nao cause estragos


----------



## PauloSR (19 Nov 2014 às 17:05)

Reina a calmaria por Braga... Se não for para animar, então venha sol... Chega de tempo cinzentão apenas...


----------



## Fernando Costa (19 Nov 2014 às 17:11)

Vem chuva ainda hoje ou nem por isso? Precisava de saber


----------



## ipinto (19 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Fernando acredito que sim no final da tarde, se bem que o grosso penso que fica lá em baixo.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2014 às 18:22)

Chove vem por aqui, sigo com 7.4mm


----------



## jpmartins (19 Nov 2014 às 18:59)

9.4mm, vai somando.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 04:06)

pelo radar do ipma tem ganhado força


----------



## Stinger (20 Nov 2014 às 04:17)

Choveu agora forte !


----------



## Paelagius (20 Nov 2014 às 04:20)

Stinger disse:


> Choveu agora forte !



Por aqui também.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2014 às 04:24)

Stinger disse:


> Choveu agora forte !





Paelagius disse:


> Por aqui também.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Nov 2014 às 05:35)

Torna a chover com intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2014 às 06:00)

Nas últimas quatro horas:


----------



## cookie (20 Nov 2014 às 09:21)

Que desilusão os últimos dias. Por aqui o alerta amarelo foi totalmente descabido pois o vento era praticamente inexistente e a chuva foi pouca, muito pouca. Bem sei que o alerta não abrange apenas uma cidade, mas foi um dia muito nhónhó, acima de tudo porque havia expectativas. E para já mais do mesmo com uns estranhos 19graus...


----------



## PauloSR (20 Nov 2014 às 11:21)

Temperatura agradabilíssima  Ausencia de chuva e vento


----------



## cookie (20 Nov 2014 às 11:30)

Começou a chover, nada de especial e levantou.se vento. De momento estão 18graus, 91%HR e PA1001.


----------



## Névoa (20 Nov 2014 às 15:23)

O dia está bastante calmo por aqui, agora com céu fechado mas com algum sol na hora do almoço. Mesmo a subida de temperatura prevista não foi assim tão notável, o isep assinala actualmente 18,4C, que o isep no wu diz também ser a máxima do dia até agora. Por enquanto é difícil dizer, mas *aparentemente* S. Gens tem registado algo possivelmente inferior a este valor, mas só amanhã poderemos saber. De qualquer forma, a julgar pelos dados do isep e até o momento presente, parece-me que não se vai atingir a máxina prevista pelo ipma de 21C  para hoje. Aliás a situação foi de novo ampliada na última saída do ipma e dos modelos que são seguidos por eles, eu nunca vi tamanha mudança na previsão para dias já tão próximos. Ou melhor, já vi, antes fosse algo assim tão raro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2014 às 16:52)

Boas tardes! 
Neste momento a reportar de Guimarães onde estarei nos próximos dias. 
A temperatura ronda os 18ºC com o céu bastante nublado, durante a tarde ainda chuviscou na cidade berço.


----------



## james (20 Nov 2014 às 17:34)

cookie disse:


> Que desilusão os últimos dias. Por aqui o alerta amarelo foi totalmente descabido pois o vento era praticamente inexistente e a chuva foi pouca, muito pouca. Bem sei que o alerta não abrange apenas uma cidade, mas foi um dia muito nhónhó, acima de tudo porque havia expectativas. E para já mais do mesmo com uns estranhos 19graus...




Com o vento a soprar de Sueste , não é assim tão estranho .


----------



## cookie (20 Nov 2014 às 17:40)

Eu sei. O descabido era relativamente à época do ano, finais de novembro.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Nov 2014 às 17:54)

Boa noite.

Hoje que eu tenha reparado choveu fraco ao fim da manhã e desde aí acho que não choveu mais. Agora ao fim da tarde apareceram estas nuvens que eu acho que devem ser altocumulus undulatus asperatus (corrijam-me se estiver errado):


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

Boas!
Por aqui a máxima foi de 18ºC e a minima de 14,8ºC.
Atuais 17ºc com 72% HR e vento fraco de E/ESE.
Acumulados:  2,3mm

Ainda falta muito mas parece que no final da próxima semana vamos ter bastante chuva e vento forte.






Na previsão a 192h, os dois núcleos ( alta e baixa pressão ) estão a cerca de 3500km de distancia e tem uma diferença de 79mb entre eles!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Nov 2014 às 19:27)

Fotos tiradas agora ao final da tarde:


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2014 às 22:21)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje que eu tenha reparado choveu fraco ao fim da manhã e desde aí acho que não choveu mais. Agora ao fim da tarde apareceram estas nuvens que eu acho que devem ser altocumulus undulatus asperatus (corrijam-me se estiver errado):


Acho que também vi algo semelhante hoje à tarde aqui pelo Porto.


----------



## cookie (21 Nov 2014 às 14:09)

Um calor abafado... O termometro marca 21. Está sol.


----------



## Cadito (21 Nov 2014 às 14:17)

E depois de 21 dias (31 de Outubro a 20 de Novembro) ininterruptos a chover na região do Porto e litoral norte em geral, chegou o calor. 

Porto, S. Gens registou *22,2 ºC* às 14h, segundo o IPMA.


----------



## james (21 Nov 2014 às 16:44)

Cadito disse:


> E depois de 21 dias (31 de Outubro a 20 de Novembro) ininterruptos a chover na região do Porto e litoral norte em geral, chegou o calor.
> 
> Porto, S. Gens registou *22,2 ºC* às 14h, segundo o IPMA.




E pode continuar hoje também , Há possibilidade de já vir alguma chuva para a noite .
Céu já a ficar muito nublado .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2014 às 17:00)

Boas ao forum...
Dia fantástico por terras minhotas... 
Até deu para manga curta!
Amanhã está na agenda uma visita ao Gerês, mas temo que não vá dar...


----------



## Névoa (21 Nov 2014 às 18:03)

Cadito disse:


> E depois de 21 dias (31 de Outubro a 20 de Novembro) ininterruptos a chover na região do Porto e litoral norte em geral, chegou o calor.
> 
> Porto, S. Gens registou *22,2 ºC* às 14h, segundo o IPMA.



A finalizar o dia de ontem: S. Gens registou uma máxima de 18,8C contra 18,5C do isep (salvo erro) e 18,8C de Pedras Rubras, portanto desta vez não subiu muito mais que as outras estações. Hoje sim é que as previsões do ipma estiveram mais perto da verdade, com S. Gens a disparar para 23,1C às 14:00 e 15:00. Não sei porque existe esta diferença entre os dados que obtive e os do Cadito, mas decerto que colocaram coisas diferentes em páginas diferentes, eu não me admirava nada. Vamos ver o que o mapa diz amanhã sobre a máxima de hoje.
Pedras Rubras terá registado 21,2C às 15:00, e a máxima do isep de hoje foi de 21,3C. Não se percebe uma temperatura tão uniforme da Maia ao Porto, apenas partida na Senhora da Hora, eu tenho mesmo de um dia passar pela estação para ver onde está a caldeira.
Em relação às mínimas, Pedras Rubras esteve com 13,5C às 7:00 e 8:00, enquanto que S. Gens registou 11,7 às 8:00 e no isep a mínima até agora, que não deve ser batida ainda hoje, foi de 13,7C. Mais uma vez, estranho!


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2014 às 18:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas ao forum...
> Dia fantástico por terras minhotas...
> Até deu para manga curta!
> Amanhã está na agenda uma visita ao Gerês, mas temo que não vá dar...



Gerês?!  Fotos!!! _please... _não importa a chuva!


----------



## Cadito (21 Nov 2014 às 18:19)

Névoa disse:


> Hoje sim é que as previsões do ipma estiveram mais perto da verdade, com S. Gens a disparar para 23,1C às 14:00 e 15:00. Não sei porque existe esta diferença entre os dados que obtive e os do Cadito, mas decerto que colocaram coisas diferentes em páginas diferentes, eu não me admirava nada. !



Pois... eu vi no site do IPMA o resumo horário das 13H UTC que, pelos vistos, equivale às 14h...
Vamos lá ver se ainda chove qualquer coisa hoje para fazermos 22 dias seguidos de chuvinha


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 18:25)

Cadito disse:


> Pois... eu vi no site do IPMA o resumo horário das 13H UTC que, pelos vistos, equivale às 14h...
> Vamos lá ver se ainda chove qualquer coisa hoje para fazermos 22 dias seguidos de chuvinha



Cadito, agora no horário de Inverno, 13H UTC equivale as 13h, já não precisamos de somar 1 hora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2014 às 19:51)

Está a chover por Barcelos! 


Ainda vamos ter 30 dias de chuva este mês.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2014 às 20:03)

Boas,

Dia bastante solarengo e muito abafado pelo Porto.
Há coisa de meia hora já cairam uns pinguitos relativamente grossos mas foi de muito curta duração.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2014 às 20:10)

Começa a chover em Guimarães...


----------



## Paula (21 Nov 2014 às 21:04)

Boas.

Por cá já pinga. 
Está "calor", 16.5ºC.


----------



## supercell (21 Nov 2014 às 23:17)

Por aqui ainda cairam uns pingos das 18h até as 19h.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2014 às 01:10)

Interessantes os céus do Porto ontem, sexta-feira, pela hora do almoço... algo apocalípticos.



Porto, 21-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Porto, 21-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Porto, 21-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Porto, 21-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2014 às 01:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Interessantes os céus do Porto ontem, sexta-feira, pela hora do almoço... algo apocalípticos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Muito bem tirado! Céu "pele de réptil", é o que parecem estes altocmulus tão característicos dos níveis médios húmidos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2014 às 12:36)

Vejo chuva a vir de SUL !


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2014 às 12:38)

Começa a cair com alguma intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2014 às 12:48)

continua a chover por aqui .





Célula deslocar-se para NORTE


----------



## guimeixen (22 Nov 2014 às 16:14)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento chove fraco e está nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2014 às 19:28)

Boa tarde,
Por cá o dia apresentou-se cinzentão, com alguns aguaceiros fracos ao princípio e final da tarde. Nos períodos em que não choveu notava-se uma ligeira neblina no ar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Nov 2014 às 23:10)

Já não vejo a iluminação ao fundo ( virado para SUL).
Vem aí chuva!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2014 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer bastante encoberto pelo Porto mas sem chuva. A tarde deverá trazer algumas abertas, boas para uma caminhada à beira-mar.


----------



## meteoamador (23 Nov 2014 às 14:47)

Céu limpo 19.0ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2014 às 17:17)

Vejo uma célula com um formato de cogumelo a SE daqui !!
Parece ter mammatus por baixo


----------



## guimeixen (23 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vejo uma célula com um formato de cogumelo a SE daqui !!
> Parece ter mammatus por baixo



Estou mais longe, mas aqui ainda deu para ver um bocado da sua bigorna:


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2014 às 18:17)

Pois mas a célula que tiraste fotos não será esta que indico na foto ?





Eu também vi essa célula a passar a E/NE  daqui e até tirei fotos:









 Mas a que falo no post acima é uma célula a SE/SSE , que penso não conseguires ver de Braga...
Eu já ponho as fotos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Nov 2014 às 18:43)

Aqui está a dita célula (SSE):









Nota-se uns mamatus no centro por baixo:




Não encontrei nenhuma mancha no radar para SSE daqui  por volta das 17h .


----------



## guimeixen (23 Nov 2014 às 18:46)

Sim tens razão foi a que indicaste na foto.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2014 às 20:06)

E pronto, enquanto a animação andou/anda mais a sul hoje, nós cá pelo norte só vimos, literalmente, as nuvens a passar desde o amanhecer ao anoitecer...
Também não foi mau; apenas não tão excitante como um céu carrancudo e ruidoso! 




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto, 23-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2014 às 00:02)

Boas!
Por aqui vou com 14,4ºc e 87%HR  o vento está de ENE fraco/moderado.
Minima de 11,4ºC e maxima de 15,7ºC.

Algumas fotos que tirei ao por do sol:















Notava-se alguma poeira e neblina junto ao solo .


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 02:36)

João Pedro disse:


> E pronto, enquanto a animação andou/anda mais a sul hoje, nós cá pelo norte só vimos, literalmente, as nuvens a passar desde o amanhecer ao anoitecer...
> Também não foi mau; apenas não tão excitante como um céu carrancudo e ruidoso!
> 
> 
> ...



 Boas fotos, uma luz, cor e nitidez estupendamente bem controladas!


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2014 às 02:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui vou com 14,4ºc e 87%HR  o vento está de ENE fraco/moderado.
> Minima de 11,4ºC e maxima de 15,7ºC.
> 
> ...



 lindas fotos, um céu bonito e pacífico. E notam-se as poeiras do Sahara no acastanhado do horizonte. Também apanhaste bem o sol onde se vê a mancha AR2209, que foi a bem conhecida AR2192 e rebaptizada depois de ter dado a volta e reaparecido no bordo esquerdo do sol novamente. Aproxima-se agora novamente do bordo direito, em baixo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Nov 2014 às 08:48)

Bom dia,
Houve um sismo ai no Porto.

Renascença ainda há pouco
"_Um sismo de 3.0 na escala de Richter foi sentido, esta segunda-feira, a cerca de quatro quilómetros a noroeste de Vale de Cambra, distrito de Aveiro, sem registar vítimas. 

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) confirma, em comunicado, que foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente um abalo às 6h09 no continente. 

O epicentro localizou-se a cerca de quatro quilómetros a noroeste de Vale de Cambra. 

De acordo com informação do IPMA, o sismo não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com uma intensidade máxima de III na escala de Mercalli modificada, na região._"


----------



## pedro303 (24 Nov 2014 às 08:55)

Bom dia, em Lourora, Santa MAria da Feira, senti o sismo estava a preparar o pequeno almoço e senti o chão a estremecer ligeiramente e um ruido que parecia um trovão durante +/- 10s, os cães começaram todos a ladrar. Foi entre as 6 e as 6h15, desconfiei logo que fosse um sismo ligeiro, depois nas noticias da RFM tive a confirmação...


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2014 às 10:06)

Já com 15,6ºC e vento de NE!


----------



## xes (24 Nov 2014 às 10:36)

pedro303 disse:


> Bom dia, em Lourora, Santa MAria da Feira, senti o sismo estava a preparar o pequeno almoço e senti o chão a estremecer ligeiramente e um ruido que parecia um trovão durante +/- 10s, os cães começaram todos a ladrar. Foi entre as 6 e as 6h15, desconfiei logo que fosse um sismo ligeiro, depois nas noticias da RFM tive a confirmação...



Bom dia sou de Louredo - smf e apensar de estar proximo por acaso não senti nada, a essa hora ainda estava a dormir talvez seja por isso


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2014 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Finalmente um dia interessante aqui pelo litoral norte.
Fora a falta de chuva, vento e trovoada, temos "mau tempo" de regresso ao nosso cantinho.
Mas isso faz-se?! Sol? E a chuva, e o vento, e a trovoadas, e o frio, e....

Muito bom o começo do dia com sol num céu limpo espectacular, tão necessário depois de tantos dias de céu encoberto, com humidade farta.







O nosso litoral está isento de nuvens, nesta interessante imagem  de canal combinado (IPMA)

*Tmín: 8,6ºC

Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2014 às 00:15)

Boas!
Por aqui está a ficar nevoeiro , a humidade vai nos 96%.
Atuais é 13,2ºC  com brisa de S/SSW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2014 às 00:45)




----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2014 às 15:14)

Está fresco, atuais 13,4ºC 
Vento de W/WSW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2014 às 17:59)

Atuais 12,9ºC com 86%HR vento de W/WNW
Máxima de 14,4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Nov 2014 às 19:46)

Continua a descer vou com 12,3ºC.

Fotos do poente:


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

Boas,

Mais alguém reparou neste céu espetacular sobre o Porto por volta das 14h30? Nunca tinha reparado em nada assim, pelo menos nada com esta intensidade; e logo eu que ando sempre com a cabeça nas nuvens... 




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amazing skies. Porto, 25-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tirando estes magníficos céus, foi um normal dia de outono, ameno, com muita luz e sem chuva.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Nov 2014 às 22:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais alguém reparou neste céu espetacular sobre o Porto por volta das 14h30? Nunca tinha reparado em nada assim, pelo menos nada com esta intensidade.



Também dei conta! Estava na Póvoa de Varzim a almoçar. Não tinha a máquina comigo para registar este Cirrus fibratus radiatus. Ainda pensei se alguém no fórum iria prestar atenção e registar umas imagens. Fico contente por ver que afinal não fui apenas eu.
Serão um prenúncio da deterioração do tempo da depressão que se aproxima?


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2014 às 22:52)

De acordo com a wikipedia sim...  Mas só se o que aí vem for uma frente quente.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 23:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais alguém reparou neste céu espetacular sobre o Porto por volta das 14h30? Nunca tinha reparado em nada assim, pelo menos nada com esta intensidade; e logo eu que ando sempre com a cabeça nas nuvens...
> 
> ...



Espectáculo de céu, parece penteadinho!
E tem um halo, nas zonas cobertas pelos cirrus!

Além disso, claro, como sempre, fotos de grande qualidade!


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 23:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Continua a descer vou com 12,3ºC.
> 
> Fotos do poente:



Céu "em fogo"!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2014 às 23:44)

StormRic disse:


> Espectáculo de céu, parece penteadinho!
> E tem um halo, nas zonas cobertas pelos cirrus!
> 
> Além disso, claro, como sempre, fotos de grande qualidade!


É mesmo, fiquei verdadeiramente surpreendido. Vinha do almoço a conduzir quando viu aquele céu e fui logo a correr buscar a máquina assim que estacionei! 
Estava era com o sol mesmo de frente, daí o halo que se vê parcialmente, mas ainda assim deu para captar bem o momento aqui para a malta!


----------



## Névoa (26 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Ontem à tarde o céu esteve normal por aqui, mas isso por volta das 15:00 - 16:00, quando fui dar um passeio pela... Quinta de S. Gens! Um lugar belíssimo onde realmente localiza-se a EMA de S. Gens, conforme mostrou-me o Dr. Licínio, com quem tive uma agradável conversa.
Ele também não acredita que o local, tecnicamente na Senhora da Hora mas ao lado do Porto, seja mais quente que o isep, por exemplo, mas como ele disse, a estação é automática e os dados vão directamente da estação para Lisboa.
Falando apenas em termos de máximas,  pessoalmente acredito que a diferença possa existir por alguma das seguintes razões:
* A estação está bem localizada, mas estará talvez mais baixa que uma estação situada ao cimo de um prédio, por exemplo, e neste caso ela estaria até com dados mais reais que outras estações;
* A estação pertence a um jardim bastante extenso que lembra um pouco Serralves, embora a área seja provavelmente menor, mas isso ao lado da VCI. Achei que houvesse menos vento lá que numa estrutura completamente urbana, onde ou não há vento ou há muito vento encanado, mas isso a julgar por uma breve caminhada (o que será afirmar que a formação de uma textura 'capilar' capaz de moldar a trajectória do vento também existe fora de meios estritamente urbanos, mas não sei até que ponto esta minha presunção estará correcta);
* Se a estação manifestar esta tendência em dias de sol, então provavelmente será um problema técnico da estação, é somente uma questão de observar os dados.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 01:23)

Névoa disse:


> Ontem à tarde o céu esteve normal por aqui, mas isso por volta das 15:00 - 16:00, quando fui dar um passeio pela... Quinta de S. Gens! Um lugar belíssimo onde realmente localiza-se a EMA de S. Gens, conforme mostrou-me o Dr. Licínio, com quem tive uma agradável conversa.
> Ele também não acredita que o local, tecnicamente na Senhora da Hora mas ao lado do Porto, seja mais quente que o isep, por exemplo, mas como ele disse, a estação é automática e os dados vão directamente da estação para Lisboa.
> Falando apenas em termos de máximas,  pessoalmente acredito que a diferença possa existir por alguma das seguintes razões:
> * A estação está bem localizada, mas estará talvez mais baixa que uma estação situada ao cimo de um prédio, por exemplo, e neste caso ela estaria até com dados mais reais que outras estações;
> ...



Já agora o que achaste da colocação do udómetro? Tem árvores por perto, está liberto de limitações à queda de chuva? É que os valores têm sido sempre baixos (cerca de 60%) em relação a outras estações da área do Porto. Não é que seja impossível haver nessa zona um mínimo da distribuição da precipitação mas mesmo assim a diferença parece-me excessiva.


----------



## Névoa (26 Nov 2014 às 02:06)

StormRic disse:


> Já agora o que achaste da colocação do udómetro? Tem árvores por perto, está liberto de limitações à queda de chuva? É que os valores têm sido sempre baixos (cerca de 60%) em relação a outras estações da área do Porto. Não é que seja impossível haver nessa zona um mínimo da distribuição da precipitação mas mesmo assim a diferença parece-me excessiva.


A visita teve de ser rápida, eu fui até lá a caminhar, não esperava que fosse tão longe e perdi-me várias vezes no processo, conforme que quando vi a estação já estava quase a escurecer. Além disso, confesso ser a primeira estação que vi, e não estive atenta mesmo aos detalhes importantes.
A estação é um poste bifurcado na porção superior, de um lado notam-se pás que se movem com o vento, isso intrigou-me porque que eu saiba a estação não regista o vento. Sinceramente, näo vi o udómetro, sorry :/
A estação está em cima de uma pequena encosta, mas não é um lugar muito alto. Há muitas e muitas árvores em toda a quinta, mas nenhuma chega a tapar a estação, que se encontra um pouco isolada da paisagem circundante. Mas claro, há muitas árvores por lá.
A sensação que eu tive é que estes problemas não serão fruto do meio circundante mas, caso se confirmem, serão de avarias técnicas que não podem ser verificadas a um nível externo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 02:09)

João Pedro disse:


> De acordo com a wikipedia sim...  Mas só se o que aí vem for uma frente quente.



Também serve se fôr oclusa, como é o caso:


----------



## Macuser (26 Nov 2014 às 02:32)

Boas... Sei que de certo vão dar-me um puxão de orelhas, mas como é que consegue colocar fotos aqui? Onde as armazenam... Ja pesquisei e não percebi nada...

Cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 02:57)

Macuser disse:


> Boas... Sei que de certo vão dar-me um puxão de orelhas, mas como é que consegue colocar fotos aqui? Onde as armazenam... Ja pesquisei e não percebi nada...
> 
> Cumprimentos



Abre uma conta (gratuita) no Imgur e vê aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/

também podes ter as fotos noutro site, Flickr por exemplo.


----------



## cookie (26 Nov 2014 às 04:45)

tb vi o fenómeno mas não tinha o tlm comigo. Acho que nunca tinha visto o ceu assim
por VC O dia esteve calmo.
as 8:10 o panorama era este


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2014 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

início de de fresco com mínima de* 6.9 ºc* 

Neste momento 7.3 ºc e muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2014 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca com 9,5º, alguma névoa.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2014 às 08:40)

Continua fresquinho por aqui e algum nevoeiro, 7.8 ºc actuais.

Avisos do IPMA para amanhã e dia 28/11 no Distrito do Porto ( e-mail )

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto**

Amarelo
*Vento*
*Vento muito forte do quadrante sul com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km h*

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
*Periodos de chuva forte*

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*


----------



## Paelagius (26 Nov 2014 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

Esta a chover com um sol tremendo


----------



## Névoa (26 Nov 2014 às 13:58)

Por aqui fica-se pelo sol tremendo, com céu profundamente azul  aqui e para o norte e nublado na direcção do Porto. E nada de frio, afinal tudo adiado para Dezembro, mas mais uma vez pressinto que vai ficar como está.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Nov 2014 às 14:00)

Foi um aguaceiro com gotas muito fininhas que dei conta ao serem atravessadas pela luz do sol. Nem deu para molhar...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Nov 2014 às 14:48)

Por aqui manhã com minima bastante mais fresca 6,7ºC com nevoeiro cerrado.
Agora vou com 13,3ºC , a pressão vai descendo 1007,3mb.


----------



## cookie (26 Nov 2014 às 15:41)

Por aqui o dia Amanheceu solarengo e com 11graus.

Off topic: Desculpem este off-topic mas os Interessados em adoptar ou com possibilidade ser fat de canito tipo caniche, bege, de porte pequeno (4kgs +-) jovem, saudavel e meigo, pf digam. Está na rua abandonado.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Nov 2014 às 21:26)

Boa noite,
Hoje tivemos finalmente uma manhã com cheirinho a inverno! Pelas 8h30 já estava no trabalho e estava um gelo na rua . Já deu para ver o bafo e tremer de frio!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Nov 2014 às 23:07)

Boa noite,
Dia frio por aqui , máxima de 13,3ºC
Atuais 10,6ºC. Vento de ENE moderado.

----
Vi agora no WU que tem na zona do Porto, duas novas Estações netatmo !
Cada vez mais se vê pessoas registar estes sensores no WU, pena é quando anão se encontram bem instalados ..


----------



## Paelagius (26 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Dia frio por aqui , máxima de 13,3ºC
> Atuais 10,6ºC. Vento de ENE moderado.
> 
> ...



De facto, hoje quando procurei por valores de acumulado relativos à estação de Lordelo estranhei a presença de estações ao meu redor.. Quetionei-me se alguma vez não teria dado conta da sua existência.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Nov 2014 às 12:23)

VERTENTE *SE





*
VERTENTE *SO*


----------



## Paelagius (27 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

Já se fazem ouvir as rajadas...


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Boas,

por aqui o vento já assobia nas janelas :assobio:

Começa a ficar escuro para Oeste,  a frente é bastante compacta e extensa 


*Avisos  do IPMA ( e-mail ) para o Distrito do Porto:*

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto**

Amarelo
*Vento*
Rajadas da ordem de 80 km h sendo de 100 km h nas terras altas

Válido entre *2014-11-27 18:00:00* e *2014-11-28 08:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva que podera ser por vezes forte

Válido entre *2014-11-27 21:00:00* e *2014-11-28 05:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Amarelo
*Agitação Marítima*
Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros

Válido entre *2014-11-29 00:00:00* e *2014-11-29 17:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Névoa (27 Nov 2014 às 13:27)

Errata: disse num post anterior, que já não pode ser editado, que a Quinta de S. Gens ficava junto à VCI, mas na realidade fica junto à Circunvalação. Eu sempre confundo o nome desta avenidas enormes de tráfego intenso, mas já verifiquei agora no google e é mesmo circunvalação. Desculpem a trapalhada, mais uma vez.
-----------
Ainda sobre S. Gens, os extremos de ontem foram 17,8C/ 8,4C contra 14,8C/ 8,4C do isep (salvo erro, é difícil "pescar" os extremos das listagens do isep). Ontem foi um dia de sol, vamos ver a diferença de hoje que está mais nublado.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Nov 2014 às 14:29)

Em queda, Patm=992hPa


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Está a descer , 989.1 hPa!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 16:29)

Atuais 12,3ºC vento SSE
Pressão : 987,4hPa
Rajada max : 50kmh(13:44h)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Nov 2014 às 16:48)

Vento fraco/ moderado
TEMP. 13.6 Cº


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 17:38)

Por aqui estamos assim


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 20:12)

Pressão continua a descer *981.6 **hPa*


----------



## Paelagius (27 Nov 2014 às 20:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui estamos assim


----------



## panzer4 (27 Nov 2014 às 20:49)

Por Lousada/Felgueiras continua sem registo de qualquer aguaceiro.
Vento continua a aumentar de intensidade e a hpa esta nos 985..
a temperatura esta nos 11º
a aguardar pela "animaçao"....


----------



## Paula (27 Nov 2014 às 21:40)

Boas! Por cá ainda tudo calmo 
Caíram uns pingos durante o dia.

Deixo aqui uma foto do céu esta tarde. Desculpem a qualidade, só tinha o telemóvel comigo no momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 21:41)

*979.9 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Boas , 

por aqui 979.7 hpa e a descer rapidamente , este é o valor mínimo do dia até ao momento.

12.8 ºc actuais, caiu há momentos um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## panzer4 (27 Nov 2014 às 21:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> *979.9 hPa*


sim,cada vez esta mais baixo, mas a verdade é que continua tudo calmo e céu esta relativamente limpo...aguardando pela "animação"...


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 22:02)

Pressão: 979.23 hPa

Começa a pingar !


----------



## dj_teko (27 Nov 2014 às 22:12)

Que vos parece?


----------



## panzer4 (27 Nov 2014 às 22:33)

que ate agora nada de extraordinario aconteceu!


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2014 às 22:44)

Chove agora certinho, *1 mm* acumulado.

Pressão em queda com  978.9 hpa actuais.

Temperatura: 12.2 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 23:03)

Pressão 978.2 hPa


----------



## supercell (27 Nov 2014 às 23:06)

Tudo muito calmo com uma chuvinha agradável por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2014 às 23:18)

Chove agora bem com gotas grossas 

*2.8 mm
*
Está a ficar mais fresco com 11.4 ºc actuais.

978.5 hpa e a descer.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Nov 2014 às 23:20)

Snifa disse:


> Chove agora certinho, *1 mm* acumulado.
> 
> Pressão em queda com  978.9 hpa actuais.
> 
> Temperatura: 12.2 ºc



Boa noite Caro Snifa,

Por estas bandas reporto o mesmo do que tu (chuva fraca) e pressão nos 978 hPa. As rajadas de vento estão timidamente a aparecer mas nada de extraordinário!!! O "grosso da animação" virá para estas bandas nas próximas horas desta madrugada.

Até lá um bom "nowcasting" a todos os MeteoLoucos.

Cmps.


----------



## panzer4 (27 Nov 2014 às 23:21)

tudo calmo por aqui ,com uma chuvinha fraca ate ao momento ,e com vento quase nulo..parece que mais uma vez a "acçao" vai se ficar pelo sul...


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 23:22)

Por aqui também vai chovendo
2mm acumulados
Pressão  977.54hpa
Está a levantar vento!


----------



## supercell (27 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

O vento também começou a dar o ar da sua graça por aqui, ainda que muito tímido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Nov 2014 às 23:56)

Incrível como a pressão continua a descer !!!
*976.86hpa*

O vento está moderado , rajada atual de 39kmh de ESTE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2014 às 00:03)

supercell disse:


> O vento também começou a dar o ar da sua graça por aqui, ainda que muito tímido.



O vento não está à "altura" da pressão atual!


----------



## supercell (28 Nov 2014 às 00:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O vento não está à "altura" da pressão atual!



Calma... Por aqui começa a chover forte e cai algum granizo..


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2014 às 00:39)

Bem , temos que esperar...

Entretanto a pressão descer mais um degrau !! 
Pressão : *976.5 hPa*


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2014 às 00:45)

Joaopaulo disse:


> O vento não está à "altura" da pressão atual!


Nem vai estar, a depressão tem um gradiente barométrico muito baixo, muito espaçamento entre as isóbaras, é basicamente um pantanal de 979 hPa. O vento está-se a notar mais apenas nas terras altas e ir-se-à notar na passagem da frente, para depois acalmar.


----------



## Névoa (28 Nov 2014 às 00:52)

O vento uiva continuamente há já algumas horas, mas agora parece ter acalmado um pouco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Nov 2014 às 00:58)

Muito a desejar


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Nov 2014 às 01:09)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Muito a desejar


Não estava previsto nada de jeito para aqui, não sei qual é a admiração.


Noite de chuva moderada e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Nov 2014 às 01:11)

Gosto de pujança!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2014 às 01:15)

Boas,

Por aqui lá vai chovendo alguma coisa e o vento vai uivando mais forte de vez em quando mas, até ver, nada de especial.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Nov 2014 às 01:24)

Chove bem aqui


----------



## Paelagius (28 Nov 2014 às 01:31)

Por vezes as rajadas são consideráveis... Têm vindo a intensificar-se nesta última meia hora.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Nov 2014 às 01:39)

Chuva fraca/ moderada, vento moderado!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2014 às 01:48)

Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2014 às 07:01)

Bom dia,

por aqui *8.4 mm* acumulados ao longo da madrugada, ( *4.2 mm* ontem)

8.9 ºc actuais.

Novembro/2014  já ultrapassa os 300 mm, sigo com *304,6 mm*


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (28 Nov 2014 às 11:20)

A "Nova Era" acabou de colocar uma foto no facebook de uma possivel tombra de água na leça da palmeira ,que dizem eles ser um tornado


----------



## Fernando Costa (28 Nov 2014 às 11:33)

Estou completamente desiludido. Para aqui o alerta amarelo pode ter sido prudente, mas no fim acabou por se ridículo. Vento nem vê-lo e a chuva sinceramente não foi nada de especial. Por isso concordo fico mesmo muito a desejar. Esta é a minha humilde opinião.


----------



## james (28 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Estou completamente desiludido. Para aqui o alerta amarelo pode ter sido prudente, mas no fim acabou por se ridículo. Vento nem vê-lo e a chuva sinceramente não foi nada de especial. Por isso concordo fico mesmo muito a desejar. Esta é a minha humilde opinião.




Fernando , 

Este evento , desde o início , sempre foi modelado essencialmente para o Sul , por isso não se podia esperar aqui grande coisa . Mas , numa coisa , concordo contigo , sempre foi modelado que o vento por cá soprasse com intensidade , pouco mais deu que abanar as folhas das árvores ( neste aspeto foi um fiasco ) .


----------



## ipinto (28 Nov 2014 às 11:53)

Tromba de Água em Leça vi uma foto no Facebook da Rádio Nova Era


----------



## mr_miglas (28 Nov 2014 às 12:35)

Sigo com 14mm acumulados e uma pressão atmosférica mínima de 975mbar, esta noite !!


----------



## Fernando Costa (28 Nov 2014 às 12:46)

james disse:


> Fernando ,
> 
> Este evento , desde o início , sempre foi modelado essencialmente para o Sul , por isso não se podia esperar aqui grande coisa . Mas , numa coisa , concordo contigo , sempre foi modelado que o vento por cá soprasse com intensidade , pouco mais deu que abanar as folhas das árvores ( neste aspeto foi um fiasco ) .



Nesse aspecto foi um fiasco, mas não só no que diz respeito à chuva tb foi um fracasso. Não choveu nadinha de especial. Este ipma não acerta uma, ora peca por excesso, exagerando ora desvaloriza situações passíveis de serem gravosas. Se fomos a ver o Stormy é mais competente erra menos vezes. Enfim...


----------



## cookie (28 Nov 2014 às 14:48)

O dia amanheceu cinzento com chuva fraca e 15graus. Ha pouco o cenário era este










off-topic: O patudo já tem dono. Obrigada


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2014 às 15:54)

Boa tarde.

Time lapse feita à umas horas atrás:


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2014 às 17:48)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Nesse aspecto foi um fiasco, mas não só no que diz respeito à chuva tb foi um fracasso. Não choveu nadinha de especial. Este ipma não acerta uma, ora peca por excesso, exagerando ora desvaloriza situações passíveis de serem gravosas. Se fomos a ver o Stormy é mais competente erra menos vezes. Enfim...


Se formos por aí o ipma acerta pouco, por exemplo ontem o meu distrito esteve com aviso laranja e nem se justificou, alias nem o amarelo se justificaria, foi uma noite perfeitamente normal de chuva, enfim é o que temos, muitas vezes já nem ligo aos avisos emitidos por eles...


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Time lapse feita à umas horas atrás:



Hipnotizante, muito bonito e bem realizado. Parabéns!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2014 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Hipnotizante, muito bonito e bem realizado. Parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------



## Paula (28 Nov 2014 às 18:24)

Boas tardes.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e 10.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2014 às 07:39)

Bom dia.

Hoje temos um belo amanhecer, com o céu limpo que vai permitir que o sol brilhe.
Depois de andar muito tímido durante semanas, agora terá o seu espaço nos próximos dias.
Neste momento está frio.
O vento sopra fraco de NNO.

*Tatual: 2,0 ºC
Hr: 94%
*​Um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia, 

noite fresca com mínima de *6.4 ºc* 

Neste momento 11.0 ºc e vento fraco de ENE.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *11 mm *

Céu limpo e muito sol ( finalmente )


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Nov 2014 às 12:02)

boas!
Céu limpo
Por aqui a minima foi 6,5ºC
Vento de ENE mas agora parece querer rodar para NW.
Atuais 12,4ºC com 73%HR.

A chuva de ontem rendeu 16,2 mm 
Rate max: *85 mm/h*


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

Boa tarde,

Manhã cheia de sol e quase sem nuvens. Muito serena, ao contrário do nosso Atlântico que está bem bravo hoje! Aconselho uma ida à beira-mar para apreciar o espectáculo.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2014 às 17:46)

Boas,

por aqui máxima de *14.8ºc*

Neste momento 12.9 ºc, alguma nebulosidade presente vinda de NE e que proporcionou bonitas cores ao pôr do sol.

Uma foto que fiz nessa altura:


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2014 às 19:01)

Boas,

A tarde manteve-se praticamente limpa e solarenga. Perto do entardecer encobriu parcialmente e proporcionou um belo pôr-do-sol, já aqui magnificamente registado pelo Snifa.

Cá fica o registo deste belo sábado em que, sem sombra de dúvida, o "rei" da fotogenia foi o Atlântico.




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The skies of Porto. 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Nov 2014 às 19:59)

Fotos do fim de tarde de hoje. Estava a fotografar carros e aviões e de repente sou brindado com este céu, com tons bonitos e intensos.




Burning sky, Braga I by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Burning sky, Braga II by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Burning sky, Braga III by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Burning sky, Braga IV by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2014 às 20:28)

Fabuloso esse céu! 
E as fotos também, claro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Nov 2014 às 20:33)

Boas!
Por Francelos , vou com 14,1ºC / 78%HR / vento de NNE 
Rajada max : 25,6kmh
Temp max 16.5 °C /  Temp min  8.9 °C

Foto tirada daqui agora final da tarde ( desculpem a qualidade mas foi tirada com o telemóvel ). 





Mais para o interior , Rechousa já vai com 12,6ºC / 80%HR / vento de NNE
Rajada max : 25.7 km/h
Temp max: 14.6 °C  / Temp min: 6.5 °C


----------



## meteoamador (29 Nov 2014 às 21:01)

Boas noites

Dia calmo de sol pela tarde apareceram algumas nuvens.
Sigo com 12.1ºC

Foto do belo por do sol de hoje( tiradas de telemóvel).


----------



## guimeixen (29 Nov 2014 às 21:55)

Boa noite,

Fantásticas fotos postas aqui pelos membros do fim do dia de hoje.

Durante o dia de hoje viu-se várias nuvens lenticulares.

Fotos que eu tirei hoje:




cWwk6Ci by guimeixen, on Flickr




6IxUQJF by guimeixen, on Flickr




5Yvpey9 by guimeixen, on Flickr




ia0VGbQ by guimeixen, on Flickr




vJRVs9w by guimeixen, on Flickr




CVYLhWC by guimeixen, on Flickr




zTuAtZH by guimeixen, on Flickr




RE2vdac by guimeixen, on Flickr




iQEQR67 by guimeixen, on Flickr




JoFOLiH by guimeixen, on Flickr




DpDabKl by guimeixen, on Flickr




XcdWTlG by guimeixen, on Flickr




Ms7x6Ni by guimeixen, on Flickr


Ficam aqui também umas time lapses muito pequenas, mas dá para se notarem a nuvens lenticulares.


----------



## jcboliveira (29 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

Névoa disse:


> http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html
> 
> Não sei se gosto do novo site do isep, pois tiraram o que era, para mim, uma das informações mais importantes: máxima e mínima até aquele momento. Agora terei mesmo de esperar 24 horas ou mais por esta informação no site do ipma, e ainda por cima sem referência do momento em que ocorreu. No separador almanaque do site do isep esta informação pode ser verificada com algum trabalho no arquivo diário, mas é  tarefa penosa. E se aquilo continua a ser formatado por um css tão precário, de nada adianta exportar ou mesmo copiar e colar os dados para uma folha de cálculos, simplesmente não resulta.


Olá

Eu sou o responsável pelo meteo.isep.ipp.pt

Não percebi bem o que não gostou no novo site pensava que tinha era adicionado informação face ao anterior. De qualquer forma, toda a informação que eu tenho disponível está em:
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/parameterlist.htm
Se necessitar de mais alguma é só dizer.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2014 às 23:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Fantásticas fotos postas aqui pelos membros do fim do dia de hoje.
> 
> ...


E a pensar que enquanto eu fotografava o pôr-do-sol, havia tantos colegas a fazer o mesmo que eu!


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2014 às 23:39)

João Pedro disse:


> E a pensar que enquanto eu fotografava o pôr-do-sol, havia tantos colegas a fazer o mesmo que eu!



Estava espectacular o pôr do sol, mas normalmente as pessoas que nos rodeiam nem reparam.
Sabe bem depois perceber que afinal há mais pessoas a apreciar o espectáculo.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2014 às 00:14)

Vince disse:


> Estava espectacular o pôr do sol, mas normalmente as pessoas que nos rodeiam nem reparam.
> Sabe bem depois perceber que afinal há mais pessoas a apreciar o espectáculo.


Exacto. Faz-nos sentir menos "nerds"!


----------



## Paelagius (30 Nov 2014 às 00:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Exacto. Faz-nos sentir menos "nerds"!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2014 às 00:43)

Paelagius disse:


>


Muito bonita! Bem vindo ao clube vizinho!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 02:14)

Grandes fotos, parabéns a todos!
Como já tinha dito há uns meses atrás, no tópico sobre o fórum, notasse perfeitamente que o meteopt mudou um pouco, para melhor, refiro-me a um grande aumento nas partilhas de fotografias, continuem, pois isso só enriquesse o seguimento e de certa forma capta maior atenção aos visitantes.


----------



## Névoa (30 Nov 2014 às 02:20)

jcboliveira disse:


> Olá
> 
> Eu sou o responsável pelo meteo.isep.ipp.pt
> 
> ...



Olá e parabéns pelo site, a informação do isep é, na minha opinião, essencial ao Porto, pois fala justamente da temperatura do espaço urbano, que é aquela com que convivemos no dia-a-dia.
Em relação às modificações, enquanto acho interessante saber da variação da temperatura na última hora, sinto muito a falta da indicação das temperaturas máxima e mínima até o momento da consulta, como acontecia na versão anterior, por ser justamente um dos factores que tornavam o site diferente, e melhor, da informação disponibilizada pelo ipma, que peca por apenas aparecer no dia a seguir . Acredito que estes dados também fossem interessantes quanto à pluviosidade. Actualmente estou a consultar o isep no wu, que mantém estes dados, mas amanhã já verifico o link que forneceu.
Mais uma vez, parabéns e espero que não leve a mal os meus comentários, mesmo porque devo ser a fã número 1 do meteo@isep.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Nov 2014 às 10:30)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia com várias nuvens lenticulares, vamos ver se elas se aguentam até ao pôr do sol.


----------



## meteoamador (30 Nov 2014 às 11:41)

Bom dia

Vento forte e quente é só folhas pelo ar 19.3ºc atuais

Litoral norte a aquecer bem:


----------



## Paula (30 Nov 2014 às 15:55)

Boas!

Manhã com algumas nuvens e sol.
Está vento agora pela tarde.







(Foto tirada com o telemóvel, esta manhã, quando ia para o trabalho. Fez-me lembrar um donut  )


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

boas,
Por aqui dia de céu praticamente limpo!
Depois de um passei pela serra de canelas, por lá estava bastante mais fresco do que aqui .
Levei o meu sensor auriol e registei 15,5ºC cerca de 250 metros, enquanto a mesma hora Rechousa ia com 18,1ºC, grande diferença !


----------



## jcboliveira (30 Nov 2014 às 19:19)

Claro que não levei a mal as sugestões/criticas.

A estação apareceu por uma singela questão. Caíram umas árvores e eu decidi arranjar um método que desse a velocidade do vento, quantidade de chuva para como pré-aviso para colocar no terreno um sistema de prevenção de infiltrações etc, Tem sido igualmente utilizada para alguns trabalhos de investigação principalmente nas áreas de energia renováveis.  

A estação passou por uns maus bocados e nos últimos tempos tenho dado um volte-face à mesma. Na 5ª decidi googlar sobre a estação e descobri este fórum e achei interessante estarem a utilizar os dados para outros fins.

Vou tentar fazer uma coisa interessante. Na página dos dados diários vou realizar um arquivo de forma a fornecer os dados relevantes para qualquer dia da última semana (máximas, mínimas, médias).


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

Boas,

Hoje dei um salto até à Peneda-Gerês. Logo de manhã, ao chegar a Braga, comecei a notar e presença de belíssimas nuvens lenticulares, que nunca tinha visto ao vivo, e que me acompanharam ao longo de todo o dia.

Aqui fica o registo das mais interessantes que consegui captar e que me ajudaram a amenizar as "agruras" de um dia a escalar penedias... 




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2014 às 22:07)

E mais umas.




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticulares no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês. 30-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (30 Nov 2014 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia foi marcado por bastantes nuvens lenticulares.

Deixo aqui umas fotos que eu tirei, juntamente com algumas time lapses:




IMG_20141130_102055 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_104731 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_114545 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_115220 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_121525 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_121538 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_135448 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_135537 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_135544 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_160003 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Algumas fotos do fim da tarde:




IMG_20141130_170730 by guimeixen, on Flickr


Na imagem abaixo e na última imagem dá para ver o cinto de Vénus - em inglês  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belt_of_Venus




IMG_20141130_171931 by guimeixen, on Flickr


Nesta foto em cima vê-se a sombra de uma nuvem. Estive a ver nas imagens de satélite e deve ser a nuvem da imagem em baixo, encontrava-se a cerca de 120-140km de distância.





1 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141130_172310 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2014 às 00:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje dei um salto até à Peneda-Gerês. Logo de manhã, ao chegar a Braga, comecei a notar e presença de belíssimas nuvens lenticulares, que nunca tinha visto ao vivo, e que me acompanharam ao longo de todo o dia.
> 
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> E mais umas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Simplesmente excepcional! E agradeço muito estas belas vistas do Gerês!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

StormRic disse:


> Simplesmente excepcional! E agradeço muito estas belas vistas do Gerês!


Obrigado!  Foi um dia realmente muito bem passado! Apesar da forte ventania que se fazia sentir pelo picos do Gerês.
Há mais fotos, fotos onde se vê realmente o PNPG. Serão colocadas num tópico de fotografia, para não sobrecarregar este.


----------



## Névoa (1 Dez 2014 às 00:51)

jcboliveira disse:


> Claro que não levei a mal as sugestões/criticas.
> 
> A estação apareceu por uma singela questão. Caíram umas árvores e eu decidi arranjar um método que desse a velocidade do vento, quantidade de chuva para como pré-aviso para colocar no terreno um sistema de prevenção de infiltrações etc, Tem sido igualmente utilizada para alguns trabalhos de investigação principalmente nas áreas de energia renováveis.
> 
> ...


As questões singelas são as melhores, e esta estação é hoje fundamental para a meteorologia do Porto.
Em relação aos dados da semana isso seria mesmo excelente!
Um grande abraço!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Dez 2014 às 02:32)

O vento volta a soprar com alguma intensidade.

Oiço a antena a baloiçar.


----------



## CptRena (7 Dez 2014 às 03:23)

Névoa disse:


> Ontem à tarde o céu esteve normal por aqui, mas isso por volta das 15:00 - 16:00, quando fui dar um passeio pela... Quinta de S. Gens! Um lugar belíssimo onde realmente localiza-se a EMA de S. Gens, conforme mostrou-me o Dr. Licínio, com quem tive uma agradável conversa.
> Ele também não acredita que o local, tecnicamente na Senhora da Hora mas ao lado do Porto, seja mais quente que o isep, por exemplo, mas como ele disse, a estação é automática e os dados vão directamente da estação para Lisboa.
> Falando apenas em termos de máximas,  pessoalmente acredito que a diferença possa existir por alguma das seguintes razões:
> * A estação está bem localizada, mas estará talvez mais baixa que uma estação situada ao cimo de um prédio, por exemplo, e neste caso ela estaria até com dados mais reais que outras estações;
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Já agora o que achaste da colocação do udómetro? Tem árvores por perto, está liberto de limitações à queda de chuva? É que os valores têm sido sempre baixos (cerca de 60%) em relação a outras estações da área do Porto. Não é que seja impossível haver nessa zona um mínimo da distribuição da precipitação mas mesmo assim a diferença parece-me excessiva.





Névoa disse:


> A visita teve de ser rápida, eu fui até lá a caminhar, não esperava que fosse tão longe e perdi-me várias vezes no processo, conforme que quando vi a estação já estava quase a escurecer. Além disso, confesso ser a primeira estação que vi, e não estive atenta mesmo aos detalhes importantes.
> A estação é um poste bifurcado na porção superior, de um lado notam-se pás que se movem com o vento, isso intrigou-me porque que eu saiba a estação não regista o vento. Sinceramente, näo vi o udómetro, sorry :/
> A estação está em cima de uma pequena encosta, mas não é um lugar muito alto. Há muitas e muitas árvores em toda a quinta, mas nenhuma chega a tapar a estação, que se encontra um pouco isolada da paisagem circundante. Mas claro, há muitas árvores por lá.
> A sensação que eu tive é que estes problemas não serão fruto do meio circundante mas, caso se confirmem, serão de avarias técnicas que não podem ser verificadas a um nível externo.




Eu também não consegui visitá-la a horas decentes (com luz solar), na passada quinta-feira, e àquela hora (≈ 20:30) eu estava com algum medo de lá ficar fechado por isso apressei a visita e não analisei ao pormenor.
Pelo que me apercebi, tendo na altura apenas luz lunar, alguma dos faróis do carro e mais um pouco da urbana, o udómetro pareceu-me um Young, do tipo usado nas emas da ruema. Tendo em conta esta premissa induzo que a estação seja da mesma classe das usadas em outras emas, como Dunas de Mira, que também não indica a direcção do vento no website do IPMA, embora esta envie os respectivos dados para a central, mas não são possíveis de ser tratados de forma a apresentá-los no website. Se assim fôr, a falta de dados de direcção de vento deve-se a isso mesmo, ao tipo de datalogger. A falta de dados de humidade é possível que seja a avaria do sensor.
Quanto ao parque aquilo deu-me a impressão de precisar de um bom desbaste. Pareceu-me lá ter erva de metro. E há de facto algumas árvores nas redondezas, mas não sei precisar se poderão influenciar a precipitação. Mais uma vez a brevidade e condições da visita foram muito limitadoras. Também pode ser que, da mesma forma que há erva de metro, o udómetro também pode muito bem estar a precisar de uma boa verificação e limpeza.
Precisava de lá ir com mais tempo, e de preferência durante o dia, para analisar melhor a situação.


----------



## Névoa (7 Dez 2014 às 04:15)

Espanta-me que o parque ainda estivesse aberto a esta hora!
Não sei se chegaste a ver o jardim da quinta com as estátuas, isso à frente do edifício da Quinta de S. Gens propriamente dito... é um lugar lindo, mas eu teria medo de estar lá à noite!

É impressão minha ou a estação devesse talvez estar colocada num ponto um pouco mais alto daquele em que está?



CptRena disse:


> Eu também não consegui visitá-la a horas decentes (com luz solar), na passada quinta-feira, e àquela hora (≈ 20:30) eu estava com algum medo de lá ficar fechado por isso apressei a visita e não analisei ao pormenor.
> Pelo que me apercebi, tendo na altura apenas luz lunar, alguma dos faróis do carro e mais um pouco da urbana, o udómetro pareceu-me um Young, do tipo usado nas emas da ruema. Tendo em conta esta premissa induzo que a estação seja da mesma classe das usadas em outras emas, como Dunas de Mira, que também não indica a direcção do vento no website do IPMA, embora esta envie os respectivos dados para a central, mas não são possíveis de ser tratados de forma a apresentá-los no website. Se assim fôr, a falta de dados de direcção de vento deve-se a isso mesmo, ao tipo de datalogger. A falta de dados de humidade é possível que seja a avaria do sensor.
> Quanto ao parque aquilo deu-me a impressão de precisar de um bom desbaste. Pareceu-me lá ter erva de metro. E há de facto algumas árvores nas redondezas, mas não sei precisar se poderão influenciar a precipitação. Mais uma vez a brevidade e condições da visita foram muito limitadoras. Também pode ser que, da mesma forma que há erva de metro, o udómetro também pode muito bem estar a precisar de uma boa verificação e limpeza.
> Precisava de lá ir com mais tempo, e de preferência durante o dia, para analisar melhor a situação.


----------



## CptRena (7 Dez 2014 às 17:02)

Eu fui virar o carro lá ao fundo, junto da edificação da Quinta de S. Gens, mas não deu para ver bem o tal jardim. A pressa e a escuridão não permitiram

O StormRic é capaz de ter razão em relação a árvores influenciarem os dados de precipitação. Precipitação de SSO será muito provavelmente barrada pelas árvores.






http://goo.gl/maps/WxUFz


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 06:00)

CptRena disse:


> Eu fui virar o carro lá ao fundo, junto da edificação da Quinta de S. Gens, mas não deu para ver bem o tal jardim. A pressa e a escuridão não permitiram
> 
> O StormRic é capaz de ter razão em relação a árvores influenciarem os dados de precipitação. Precipitação de SSO será muito provavelmente barrada pelas árvores.
> 
> ...



A estação é o quadrado no centro da imagem? Tem 10m de lado, estando o udómetro no centro então encontra-se a uns escassos 2m da periferia da copa daquela árvore/arbusto (?) a sueste que no entanto parece-me baixa. É preciso notar que esta imagem do google é datada de há 7 anos e aquela árvore poderá ter crescido muito desde então.


----------



## Névoa (9 Dez 2014 às 11:36)

Para quem está a andar ao longo do caminho à beira do qual se encontra a estação, no sentido de quem vai para o jardim das estátuas, há uma árvore da altura do poste da estação, mas se não me falha a memória está do lado oposto do caminho, ou seja, está *bem* próxima mas não está mesmo colada à estação. Não é uma árvore muito alta, não. Em relação à chuva, poderá talvez influenciar, mas também resta saber a razão das temperaturas serem tão desviantes. Em relação ao isep, esta estação está mais a oeste, não muito longe da estação de Sete Bicas e do Norte Shopping (o que teoricamente traria mais brisa do mar e daria o oposto do que vemos acontecer em relação às máximas e mínimas) , mas acredito que esteja colocada num ponto bem mais baixo que a do isep, estando então em desvantagem em relação ao vento.
Agora estou a pensar numa coisa: se a estação não mede bem a chuva e a humidade, e se os dados do vento não são transmitidos, ela pode estipular de forma satisfatória a temperatura real, baseada somente na radiação e descartando outros factores? Por exemplo, poderá diferenciar correctamente a temperatura real da aparente? Às tantas estou a dizer grande asneira, mas como quero aprender mais sobre isso, deixo cá a pergunta.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 02:43)

Névoa disse:


> Para quem está a andar ao longo do caminho à beira do qual se encontra a estação, no sentido de quem vai para o jardim das estátuas, há uma árvore da altura do poste da estação, mas se não me falha a memória está do lado oposto do caminho, ou seja, está *bem* próxima mas não está mesmo colada à estação. Não é uma árvore muito alta, não. Em relação à chuva, poderá talvez influenciar, mas também resta saber a razão das temperaturas serem tão desviantes. Em relação ao isep, esta estação está mais a oeste, não muito longe da estação de Sete Bicas e do Norte Shopping (o que teoricamente traria mais brisa do mar e daria o oposto do que vemos acontecer em relação às máximas e mínimas) , mas acredito que esteja colocada num ponto bem mais baixo que a do isep, estando então em desvantagem em relação ao vento.
> Agora estou a pensar numa coisa: se a estação não mede bem a chuva e a humidade, e se os dados do vento não são transmitidos, ela pode estipular de forma satisfatória a temperatura real, baseada somente na radiação e descartando outros factores? Por exemplo, poderá diferenciar correctamente a temperatura real da aparente? Às tantas estou a dizer grande asneira, mas como quero aprender mais sobre isso, deixo cá a pergunta.



No campo das estações automáticas não tenho quaisquer conhecimentos. Estou também curioso por um esclarecimento.


----------



## jcboliveira (11 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Névoa disse:


> Agora estou a pensar numa coisa: se a estação não mede bem a chuva e a humidade, e se os dados do vento não são transmitidos, ela pode estipular de forma satisfatória a temperatura real, baseada somente na radiação e descartando outros factores? Por exemplo, poderá diferenciar correctamente a temperatura real da aparente? Às tantas estou a dizer grande asneira, mas como quero aprender mais sobre isso, deixo cá a pergunta.


A estação do ISEP está desabrigada no alto de um mastro de 2 m num topo de um edifício. Tem um edifício mais alto a oeste a aproximadamente 200m.
A temperatura aparente que eu cálculo não entra em consideração com a radiação solar só com a humidade, temperatura e vento


----------



## Névoa (11 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

jcboliveira disse:


> A estação do ISEP está desabrigada no alto de um mastro de 2 m num topo de um edifício. Tem um edifício mais alto a oeste a aproximadamente 200m.
> A temperatura aparente que eu cálculo não entra em consideração com a radiação solar só com a humidade, temperatura e vento



Pois, se são dois metros acima do prédio do isep então será mais alta que a de S. Gens, quase que com certeza. 

Em relação à temperatura aparente e real, o que eu vejo acontecer muitas vezes aqui na região do Porto é que normalmente quando uma máxima e/ou mínima parecem-me exageradas, acabam por coincidir justamente com a temperatura aparente equivalente relatada pelo isep.


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2015 às 20:43)

Chega tarde, mas fica o registo.

O raio foi tão forte que rebentou com a exposição. Vale pelo valente trovão. De resto é só chuva a cair, para quem quiser relaxar ao som da chuva. O raio dá-se aos 1min40s
Também não tenho a certeza se tinha o foco configurado no infinito, já não me lembro. As casas vêem-se bem quando o raio as ilumina, assim como a luz dos candeiros não aparecem em bokeh, por isso penso que devia estar.



Este segundo vídeo é continuação do evento dessa noite


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 04:51)

CptRena disse:


> O raio foi tão forte que rebentou com a exposição. Vale pelo valente trovão. De resto é só chuva a cair, para quem quiser relaxar ao som da chuva. O raio dá-se aos 1min40s
> Também não tenho a certeza se tinha o foco configurado no infinito, já não me lembro. As casas vêem-se bem quando o raio as ilumina, assim como a luz dos candeiros não aparecem em bokeh, por isso penso que devia estar.



 espectáculo! Cerca de três segundos e meio, mil e duzentos metros e pelo ribombar o raio era longo. Boa reportagem vídeo, som de grande qualidade! 
Os vídeos foram filmados a que horas?


----------



## CptRena (6 Fev 2015 às 23:04)

E no segundo vídeo, aos 13min59s, há um em que o trovão vem 1 segundo depois, só que aparentemente não é tão barulhento. Talvez por causa da polifonia que já sobrecarregava o transdutor/circuito do som da câmera.
Neste o raio ficou definidíssimo , e aparentemente, e na minha opinião, brutal 

Quanto à localização no tempo destas gravações, e tendo agora, ao procurar esses dados, detectado um desvio de adiantamento de 3min no relógio da câmera em relação ao tempo actual, os tempos que direi em seguida terão uma margem de erro de cerca desse valor aproximadamente.

O raio no primeiro vídeo foi às 18:50*, portanto o vídeo no total deve ser por volta das 18:48* e as 19:00*.
O segundo é entre aproximadamente as 21:30* e as 21:50*.

* - atenção à margem de erro


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 04:14)

CptRena disse:


> Neste o raio ficou definidíssimo , e aparentemente, e na minha opinião, brutal



Sim, vale a pena extrair várias frames dessa dupla descarga, que dão fotos perfeitas. Repara-se que primeiro há um raio nuvem-nuvem e só depois vem um de terra mesmo. A incandescência do ar até persiste por uma considerável fracção de segundo.

 obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!


----------

